# Sticky  Newbie? - Introduce yourself...



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on. 

Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.

Welcome to the family!

Mook


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

*hello from me*

Hi just thought I would start the thread,bought my first r35 gtr christmas eve.its on a 61 plate and had a stage one.Its not my first fast car but really like it.Had a few Nissan pulsar gtirs,subarus and evos.I had the itch to get a r35 for a while and managed to save up enough to buy one.I'm in south wales area if there are ever any meets etc.big hi from me, cheers Leighton


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to the family Leighton!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

James24 said:


> Hi just thought I would start the thread,bought my first r35 gtr christmas eve.its on a 61 plate and had a stage one.Its not my first fast car but really like it.Had a few Nissan pulsar gtirs,subarus and evos.I had the itch to get a r35 for a while and managed to save up enough to buy one.I'm in south wales area if there are ever any meets etc.big hi from me, cheers Leighton


welcome I'm a ex evo owner


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome mate


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

evogeof said:


> welcome I'm a ex evo owner


HI I can remember your user name evogeof from the mlr!!cheers


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

James24 said:


> HI I can remember your user name evogeof from the mlr!!cheers


Everyone remembers me prob for numerous photograph threads :chuckle:


----------



## tjwood87 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi guys, supose now is as good a time as any to introduce myself. I had been longing for a GTR since first seeing one but always kept on talking myself out of buying one because of running costs and practicality etc but I finally bit the bullet and picked up a completely standard 09 premium edition at the beginning of december, to be honest I've been kicking myself ever since for not buying one sooner! Despite being reasonably young I have owned a fair few fast cars over the years but the gtr is certainly the most well rounded, quiet, comfy and useable of the lot, not to mention the fastest. I have no plans at the moment to go mad with tuning but I do have a y-pipe and cobb accessport sitting ready to be fitted once I get home again, no doubt I wont be able to stop at just that though! Look forward to hopefully meeting some new people and hopefully tagging along on some good drives and meets. Cheers Tom


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

James24 said:


> Hi just thought I would start the thread,bought my first r35 gtr christmas eve.its on a 61 plate and had a stage one.Its not my first fast car but really like it.Had a few Nissan pulsar gtirs,subarus and evos.I had the itch to get a r35 for a while and managed to save up enough to buy one.I'm in south wales area if there are ever any meets etc.big hi from me, cheers Leighton


Hiya.... and welcome mate.

I'm an ex Impreza owner.... WRX, WRX STi & RB320.
From SW as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome, drive safe and enjoy fella!


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## S30 MSN (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for the warm welcome and I hope to join the ranks of you GTR owners in the next few months.

Hope you all had a fantastic few weeks over Christmas and the New Year!!

Mandeep


----------



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

*Newbie from Northern Ireland*

Hi folks

Just registered and thought I' throw in a "newbie thread".

In the market now for my first R35 GTR. Brother used to have an 09 one but I am looking for a 63 reg 2013 or 2014 reg one. White.

Found this forum helpful in research to date so just need to get my ideal car now.

Cheers
Ronan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

welcome to the family Robert


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome chaps


----------



## GTR 2015 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello all,

As a newbie to the forum, I just wanted to say hello from Yorkshire!

I am seriously impressed with the cars on the forum along with the passion and support. 

I love the R35 GTR and hope to own one at some point!

I look forward to being part of the forum, all the best.


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

Guess as I have been off so long then came back I will explain my cars, so I sold my old pre sat nav 09 that was wrapped orange with Cobb and Titan full system, was a mint example. I traded it in for a v10 r8 which I put a Larini exhaust on which sounded absolutely Amazing and was also very fast but due to buying a second house I made the mistake of trading it in for a RS5. This was a good car but know where near as good as the last 2 and I was disappointed every day I drove it. So after doing some research I finally got a decent MY10 in ultimate silver that has Lichfield stage 1 with ecutek and miltek non res y pipe, it has also had the circlip upgrade by litchfield. Also has alcons on the front brakes. I am looking to get a gtr Titan 90mm or possibly a japspeed exhaust in the near future then it will be cosmetic mods like carbon bits as I am happy with the performance just want more noise.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi all.

I've just bought a new gtr and will be picking it up this Thursday or Friday. I'm really excited about it. I'm used to cars of that power having had fast cars before. I'm based in London.

I'm looking forward to learning what I can from you all, and if there's any tips and pointers you can give me on the gtr, I'm happy to listen, but please go gentle on me.

Adam


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've just bought a new gtr and will be picking it up this Thursday or Friday. I'm really excited about it. I'm used to cars of that power having had fast cars before. I'm based in London.
> 
> ...


You've got a lot to learn Adam, let's start with remote start, not sure if you're familiar with it...


----------



## gss_steven (Jan 12, 2015)

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone, swapped my M3 for a 59 DMG GTR in November and haven't looked back since! Absolutely love it!

Currently running SVM102mm Exhaust, SVM Y Pipe & Cobb, but I'll be looking for some upgrades come the summer time! Looking to maybe go to around the 650 mark for starters.

Just ordered loads of carbon parts- Rear wing, side vents, bonnet vents, front grill, and front splitter. Front canards are already fitted.

I'm based just outside of Newcastle and can't say I see many GTRs about around here so it would be interesting to know who has any nearby. 

Look forward to using the forum in the future, theres some great info I've picked up already!

Steven


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome mate


----------



## simontaxi (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi am new to the forum and on the look out for a nice GTR with low miles


----------



## AR95 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, 

I am new to the forum. I am looking to pluck up the courage and buy a R35 GTR over the next two months. 

I currently drive an RS4 B5 and have owned a MK1 Focus RS and also an E46 M3. 

From owning the RS4 B5 I think the next suitable car in terms of an upgrade would be a GTR. The RS4 is more of a weekend car rather than a 'daily driver'. 

I also have Instagram, '95AR'. Feel free to take a look around at my photos. 

A


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

AR95 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I am looking to pluck up the courage and buy a R35 GTR over the next two months.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I to used to have a RS6 of which was a great car but no good on the bendies.

Bobby


----------



## Virtual2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi guys. Had my GTR for some time now in Malaysia though I'm from the UK originally. Parts and info is hard to come by in Malaysia, so I thought I would try this forum. Cheers


----------



## bob bobster (May 24, 2014)

*hi another newbie here*

evening all

another newbie here who has been lurking in the dark since last year but have thoroughly enjoyed reading up and learning all about the gtr 

No gtr tattoo yet but looking for a 2010 premium edition low mileage with no mods as my first purchase in silver or black keep flipping between the two. Located up in Yorkshire and presently driving a rs6 c6 avant which is great in a straight line just not so much fun in the corners Thanks to everyone for the great reading and knowledge and looking forward to signing in officially hopefully soon

cheers

bob


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

bob bobster said:


> evening all
> 
> another newbie here who has been lurking in the dark since last year but have thoroughly enjoyed reading up and learning all about the gtr
> 
> ...


Welcome Bob

I also had the RS6 but the V8 version had it 5 years with no problems apart from the dreaded DRC, great sounding car but like you state no good in the corners, good luck with your search.

Bobby


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Bob
Why not a Black Edition? And some small mods are always good if they are done by one of the good guys!
We also have a RS6 for school runs and shopping - lovely V10 sound.
Great to say to my wife that I have an economical car and she doesn't- she average 7.95 MPG this week!
A


----------



## MuratGTR (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello everyone I am also pretty new on the forum. I got a svm650 r35 gtr wrapped in Lime green. Had few skylines in the past as we'll and am a gtr maniac , I live in Essex would love to join you guys whenever there is a event or meets. Cheers all, Murat


----------



## bob bobster (May 24, 2014)

Evening A (twobadmice)
Would prefer the premium as just not sure on the red on the seats and handle on the black edition .... weird ? odd ? yes and i know its the better option but ... and mods definitely and if i’m lucky enough to purchase a forum car then i would seriously consider the car but secretly I want to do the mods myself so its mine
The audi is great love the sound and its just so normal for those who don’t know which is fun when you press the button and 7.95 awesome I really must try harder i take it she gets there before she sets off ?!
Anyway back to autotrader and my saved searches 
cheers
Bob


----------



## Legohead (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, deposit paid today for a 2014MY with 500 miles on the clock. The dealer kindly did half the running in for me and knocked off a huge discount! 

Do I read the manual or just go and play?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Go and play. If you break it cry loudly.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

What is this thing called "Manual" you're referring to.

I'm actually not from the UK but from the Netherlands. Bought a 2009 silver black edition GTR with satnav. As far as I know there's not a large Dutch internet forum for GTR owners.
Atleast not as fun as it is here... :GrowUp:


----------



## tom21 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi. New to the forum, bought my GTR in October last year. Premium edition in ultimate silver with a Litchfield stage 1. Been great fun up to yet, from Nottinghamshire. Hopefully get to meet a few of you at some point.

Tom


----------



## Manx_man (Dec 6, 2014)

*newbie from the isle of man*

hi guys
just wanted to check in!
I have just treated myself to an 09 GTR black edition with a litchfield stage 1 on it and only 16k miles 
am heading over to england this weekend to have a major service done along with the stage 2 upgrade and gearbox upgrade.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Manx man are you getting a gearbox upgrade or software upgrade. If you getting a gearbox upgrade you should be looking at stage 5+


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome lads


----------



## Manx_man (Dec 6, 2014)

having the stage 2 on the car and seen they also do a gearbox upgrade for £400 so asked to have that fitted also


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy it! Will be a lot smoother afterwards!


----------



## Tonzer (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi I am new to this site and just wanted to introduce myself. I am from Aberdeen and currently on the look out for a 12/13 plate GTR in White. Have had a few fast cars and bikes but nothing like the GTR so looking forward to getting one soon. Looking forward to meets, track days and all the fun associated with the GTR a, cheers Tony.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Tony. Quite a few GTRs in Scotland and you have the best roads to enjoy it. Half of the mileage on my car was driving around Scotland.


----------



## Tonzer (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks two bad mice! Yes looking forward to a good run to Applecross. If you have never done the route from Inverness via loch Carron it's well worth it. Just need to get a car first.


----------



## Tonzer (Feb 14, 2015)

*2012/2013 GTR Problems*

Hi, I am looking for a 2012/2013 GTR. Can anyone advise what to watch out for, problems, recalls etc. I know of the obvious ones such as brake discs and tyres but any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks Tony


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Tony
We went from London to Edinburgh to Loch Ness to Isle of Skye then back via Glasgow then to Derbyshire down again. Lots of amazing roads and great scenery.
The main thing you need to check for is service history, mods and done by whom and and from a few other people I have spoken to make sure you HPI it as lots of people have outstanding finance. If you can buy a forum car as they tend to have been the best looked after but usually slight premium on price but you get what you pay for generally.
A ***55357;***56836;


----------



## Tonzer (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info, The Inverness road to Ske is one of the best you will find, wide open, lots of visibility and great views and scenery as you say. About 20ish miles from Skye you take a right to Torridon and that road to Applecross is out of this world but by the sound of it you found some of the best roads anyway. Thanks for the advice, I guess it's the usual stuff but you do get carried away when buying, need to keep the wits about you.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Tony - its a case of checking things works - radio, sat nav and that the headlights are not misted up. Other than that the only other major thing tends to be bellhousing - that can be rattling but Nissan will do it under warranty if the car is new enough or Litchfield do them. If you get a car older than 3 years take it down to Litchfields and get one of their warranties - that covers most things and gives you peace of mind.


----------



## jvh (Feb 25, 2015)

*R35 Newbie*

Hi all, I've recently purchased an R35 MY12 with 20k on the clock from Nissan in Birmingham. I've wanted one for about 10 years and finally took the plunge, only wish I'd done it sooner!

Anyway, I've got a couple of quick newbie questions if anyone can help, mainly to do with transmission noise. I've read that when reversing on full lock the diffs can make quite a grinding noise, it also does it when moving forward on full lock, is this really normal?

The transmission also makes some pretty loud clunking noises when changing up and down at lower speeds, probably completely normal again but I just wanted some reassurance from other R35 owners that the trans isn't about to fall out


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi J
The clunking sounds are normal especially when the car is cold. I strongly suggest you set one screen to be oil, engine and transmission temps and only drive the car hard after they have reached at least 65 degrees.
You should not hear a grinding noise this is not normal!
They do whine and generally sound like a plane about to take off.


----------



## jvh (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice 

I have been letting it get up to temp before driving it hard and the noises from the trans definitely get quieter when it's warmed up. Grinding is probably a bad description of the sound when it's cold, it's more like a feeling of tension on the trans when reversing on full lock. I've got a gravel drive which probably makes the problem worse, the wheels tend to slip and the trans feels kind of tight when I'm backing out, it's difficult to put into words. I was thinking of getting it checked out by another main dealer for peace of mind, but I wanted to check with other owners to see if this is a known issue before wasting my time.


----------



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

jvh said:


> Hi all, I've recently purchased an R35 MY12 with 20k on the clock from Nissan in Birmingham. I've wanted one for about 10 years and finally took the plunge, only wish I'd done it sooner!
> 
> Anyway, I've got a couple of quick newbie questions if anyone can help, mainly to do with transmission noise. I've read that when reversing on full lock the diffs can make quite a grinding noise, it also does it when moving forward on full lock, is this really normal?
> 
> The transmission also makes some pretty loud clunking noises when changing up and down at lower speeds, probably completely normal again but I just wanted some reassurance from other R35 owners that the trans isn't about to fall out


I picked up a 3 month old one from Nissan Ancaster at the turn of the year. 1,200 miles on the clock. When I test drove one locally before that, I too was concerned about the "noises". Spoke to a few GTR technicians between times.

What I'd say is that its perfectly normal. My car when cold does exactly what you are describing. I try and avoid full locks on the diff when the temps are cold, and wait until those key oil temps are nice and warm before any revs above 2500rpm really. I too feel the wheels "slipping" on the diffs or that "grinding" feeling that's hard to explain, but when warm - its gone completely and I hear nothing, except the noises from the gearbox when at low speeds (which I am now quite fond of actually!!).

Congrats on the car. I was something like you - wanted one for years - should have done it sooner.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jvh (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the comprehensive response Rob, I thought the issues we're completely normal but you've now put my mind at rest.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Hello from another new member.*

I too find it difficult to talk about myself on a forum - never ever done it before! However, my excitement at having just traded in my Carreras 4S for a 59 plate R35 has got the better of me. Can't wait until Wednesday when I pick it up.

Having watched the forum for a while it looks like there's a lot of sensible interaction so you never know I might get used to it.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Hamster
There is lots of sensible banter and loads of ribbing too! 
Enjoy the new car it will definitely be a little quicker!


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

*New*

Hi I'm Mo from Swansea .


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

Btw I'm on hunt for my first GTR


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

This is my baby I sold After 3 years


----------



## Davidk (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have the same problem as you guys but mine does it even when the temps are warm .

I hope it's not a big problem as I've only just got the car ( 3 weeks ago ), mine is a 09 plate but with only 24k miles on the clock.


----------



## Blaser12 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Newbie first post*

Just got a 59 plate R35 with 12,000 miles

Appears standard car (at present)

Was going to get Litchfield to look at a service / general once over - gearbox software and Stage 1 as a starter for 10, they seem to get good reviews

Peterborough area - seen a couple of others locally


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Collecting a very nice spec MY11 in a week or so. Based in Suffolk and will be attanding some meets I'm sure!

Jonathan.


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Just thought i'd say hello to all you petrolheads. Lusted after one of these since first seeing it at the Goodwood FOS in 2008, and finally, last October, I bought an MY12 in white with 8K. And totally standard.

Never been in my dream car before until this one. I was a bit fearful bearing in mind the slogan ''never drive your hero's'', but it didn't disappoint

I have to say though, coming from a background of Evo's (6 and 9) it takes more 'driving' to get it round a tight corner. It can understeer if you're too ham fisted (the Evo never did), but when you get it right, it's so rewarding, so slow in, fast out.

It's taken me a while to get used to it. Preformance wise it's the quickest car I've owned, and at first I would say 'why does anyone want more power than this', and to be fair, you don't, but after fully opening the taps, it has a fantastic midrange, but seems a bit strangled at the top, particularly in the higher gears (ultimately!). 

As the warranty doesn't expire until October, I won't be touching it, but I can't imagine it staying that way for long :chuckle:

I've modified pretty much most of the cars I've owned, and I am well aware of Litchfield/SVM etc

So who knows, but atm I'm enjoying a fantastic car. It is a daily driver (4k on her already during my ownership) and we live out in the sticks, so every drive is fun:chuckle:

Look forward to speaking with some of you soon...

Simon


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Simon
Stage 1 will give you loads of torque which will make it more fun!


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello all. Just bought my first GT-R and love it. Drove a mk1 Escort in the BHRC for 10 yrs and now moved on to this which is awesome!
Test drove it in Yorkshire on a road that reminded me of a special stage on the Isle of Man. Just need to make sure I keep my licence!!


----------



## Bad Robot (Feb 24, 2015)

Just saying hi! 

I became a GTR owner roughly three weeks ago and loving it so far. I've had a hankering for one for such a long time so i'm chuffed I finally have one. I have a 12 plate Blue SVM stage 4.25. Its a bit of an animal! 

Surprises so far is the fuel consumption. Averaging around 19mpg which tbh isn't a million miles different from the mk2 focus rs I traded in. Obviously that's fairly sensible driving but still quite impressive!


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Hello Bad Robot*

Yes, it's some piece of kit! Mine is standard but so much better than the Carerra 4S I traded in. Haven't done enough miles yet to check consumption but hey ho! I'm now just learning from the forum and considering whether I should get a Stage 1 upgrade or just leave as standard. Enjoy!


----------



## Bad Robot (Feb 24, 2015)

Do it, you won't regret it!


----------



## venom426 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Newbie*

Hi all Tony here and I get my first GTR next week its a 2014 with 3600 miles. I have drag raced all my life nearly, check us out at Home - Venom Racing looking forward to some summer fun with the car.


----------



## Phil 28 (Mar 20, 2015)

*New owner r35*

hi everyone, I have just bought a MY 2012 R35 and will be collecting it in the next few days. sorry in advance if I mess up posts somehow as I've never been on a Forum before so it will take me a bit of time seeing how it all works!! I've briefly had about 40 cars ranging from a mini to a mountune Rs mk2 focus, e46 M3, b7 Rs4 etc. Thought it was about time I bought a proper car. I've saved up over the last five years and I'm collecting the car from middlehurst ( who have been absolutely 100% fantastic ). Look forward to taking advice from you all and hopefully getting involved in the meets etc. regards, Phil.


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Phil. Just to say hello from a new member who's just bought a GT-R and never been on a forum before. Don't worry about messing up - I've already done it. Still don't know how all of it works - perhaps there's a tutorial somewhere?


----------



## Phil 28 (Mar 20, 2015)

No idea hampster but I could do with it !! Haven't got a clue how to start a thread, add pictures.... Arrh. Should spend more time on the iPad 
Hope you're enjoying your car, I'm itching to collect mine, left it at the dealership pending my plate going on it so I'm at the mercy of the dvla!


----------



## Phil 28 (Mar 20, 2015)

That should be hamster ..... See I said I'd mess up.... But it is 04.37


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's ok. I've been called worse! I discovered how to start a new thread the other day. I think there is an icon at the top left of the main R35 forum page. If I've remembered correctly just click on it and away you go. Regards


----------



## KevRatcliffe (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all. Just a quick post to introduce myself. I'm Kev, from Liverpool and currently looking into the possibility of GTR ownership. Bought a new house last year, so the intention of buying had to be put on the back burner for the time being.

However, with being comfortably moved in, I'm going to start looking at picking one up in the next couple of months. I'll apologise now for any questions I ask which may have been covered before..

Thanks for your time


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Picked up my first GTR on Friday, been out enjoying it all weekend. It's awesome cant stop driving it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to the family!!


----------



## JohnGBUK (Mar 31, 2015)

My name is John. Brand new around the forums. We shall be looking to buy a Nissan GTR R35 in about a months time, so taking the time to see what might be for sale here. Budget is around £40,000


----------



## lee001 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi been reading forum for 6 months Just purchased my first gtr 09 Lichfield 4.5 loving it how do I get some photos up


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

You need to have 10 posts I think before you can post pictures. Welcome to the fold. A 4.5 is a handy motor. Enjoy.


----------



## Skyline9762 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Hi*



twobadmice said:


> You need to have 10 posts I think before you can post pictures. Welcome to the fold. A 4.5 is a handy motor. Enjoy.


...


----------



## Jammygit (Apr 11, 2015)

*Here we go....first post...*

I've gone and done it...my first GTR....been out of the country for 5 years, only back a month and thought I would treat myself...so I bought a year old Red MY14 from Matt at Nissan West London. 

I'm still in the "permenant grin on my face" phase, not sure when that will wear off. I find myself being extremely helpful to my wife and boys with no request turned down for a lift here, or a pop down to the shops there ! Any excuse to get behind the wheel...

I look forward to sharing a GTR owners experience with the forum but will be in learn mode for the foreseeable future, as a newbie I know my place !

Bring it on....cheers, Mark


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Newbie*

Hi I'm new n in the market for a gtr35 got £40-£45k burning a whole in my pocket to spend on the right car so give me a shout if anyone has one for sale thanks


----------



## Murray77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello all. Adrian from London here.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Jammy & Murray! Hi to Barno.

Has the modding bug caught you yet?

Which part of London Adrian? Im in West.


----------



## Murray77 (Apr 9, 2015)

twobadmice, me too. Fulham.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Newbie*

Hi I'm a newbie joined for advice n to find a gtr35 cnt make mind up to get tuned 09 or newer 11 plate as standard found a couple I like but just seeking some advice thanks nick. Got £45k burning hole in pocket sold my m5 and track car bought 1199 panigale but no my heart is in four wheels n a gtr lol


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Barno

Just a new member myself having traded in a 911 4S for a 59 plate GT-R a couple of months ago. It's a Black edition so has sat-nav etc. when I started looking for one I used to ignore the 'Black' editions because I didn't want a black car! Turned out its not the colour - just the higher spec! Not sure if an early 09 car will have sat-nav whether it's a Black edition or Premium.

Mine is standard and is a fantastic car - far better than the 911. Clearly it depends on what you want, but I have to say I am delighted with the performance of the car in standard form. Many of course will say you should have Stage 1, 2 etc whatever and they won't be wrong either! 

All I can say is do it! 

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeh I had a 911 although only a1999 model didn't tick the boxes I thought it would as a kid though lol? Didn't realise the 09 plate didn't have sat nav or aux socket could live without sat nav but would miss my iPod n 40gb of music lol so think I need 59 onwards although car I looked at had the performance upgrades I want not gonna settle till I get my dream tho


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Barno if you look at Litchfields website lots of good cars come up on there. Plus you get peace of mind that Iains team has given them the once over.


----------



## r32julesgtr (May 12, 2007)

Hi my name is julian my user name is old now as I used to have a 32 gtr but now I have a 09 gtr recently serviced and upgraded to stage 2 at litchfield


----------



## r1cj (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally found a 59 plate and picked it up Saturday ....After driving a range rover for the last five years I was slightly gobsmacked at how these cars fly .

Loving it and looking fwd to putting miles on it


----------



## r1cj (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh and I'm in Wimbledon btw

Chris


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,new member here, I bought my first gtr last November after previously owning 2 evo's over the last nine years.my car is a standard low mileage o9 plate and has the y pipe fitted.must say I'm over the moon with the car not just with the performance but also the attention it gets! I am in the South Yorkshire area is anyone nearby? Big hello from me chopper :wavey:


----------



## charliegtr35 (Jul 15, 2013)

New member here from watford, purchased my GTR on saturday picking it up the beggining of may!

Can't wait.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Charlie! Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## charliegtr35 (Jul 15, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome Charlie! Look forward to seeing you around!


Thanks bud, here is a video (reaction of test driving - I was like a kid)



and a picture


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Beware of the modding bug.. its expensive!


----------



## charliegtr35 (Jul 15, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Beware of the modding bug.. its expensive!


after my last car im scared to mod this haha


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys new to GTR ownership. Have an early 09 UK car with a Litchfield Stage 4 and Akra exhaust with carbon tips. 

Just like to thank Andy at R35audio.com already for his help with a few audio and speedo issues (still in the process of chatting to the dealer to get these resolved). 

Up to Litchfield in a few weeks for brakes and 60 month service and brakes and she's up to scratch. 

Great site and forum hope to be here a while. 

Rob


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Rob & Chopper!

Rob money would be on that you come out at least stge 4.5 or 5 once you have had a chat with Iain!

Charlie you look like a happy bunny! Add a few more horses and a bucket full of torque and you can scream!


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm Gav from Huddersfield.

After searching high and low for a clean GTR, I found a really nice MY10 on ebay and picked it up on Thursday....

It was standard apart from the Y pipe when I collected it. Andy at AC Speedtech kindly installed the Ecuteck and 2013 gearbox software on Saturday and it's running like a dream, I'm really pleased with it. Andy is a great guy and full of useful information!

AC are also taking car of the next service. It's getting detailed at Inspired Automotive (Wakefield) in a couple of weeks, then a couple on small marks on the wheels are being refurbed and that should be it for now!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to GTR ownership. Stage 1 is a lovely start!


----------



## GTR1777 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Back in a GTR*

Afternoon,
After a long break from GTR's (thanks to company car tax and having to shed my 33GTR many many moons ago) I've finally returned to the flock and picked up a 2010 650R GTR.

OH MY GOD HOW I HAVE MISSED THEM!!

No doubt I will be posting many inane questions in the upcoming months, like how do you get the mirrors to fold upon locking /unlocking it, who else gets foot ache from 'trying' to drive economically etc etc etc etc 

Anyway, for now, 'hello' and here it is.......

..............oopps just realised I need 3 or more post counts to post images.


----------



## Unomelodica (May 9, 2015)

Afternoon all 

Just thought i'd pass by and introduce moi, GTR on radar but not quite there but will hopefully be very soon .

Got to say this site has helped me immensely - a resident expert in all GTR related without even having owned one !

I've been around the proverbial houses , BMW M3 /M5- fast Mercedes, audi rs's - then possibly in a moment of madness bough a lexus Ls600hl - im 40 ish cough cough.......(great car by the way- but I have missed the engagement and driver experience, being wafted around has its benefits but you still yearn for that something ....well, i dont need to preach to the converted here in a GTR forum !

I look forward to taking part in the forum .

Gurdip (G)


----------



## Jammygit (Apr 11, 2015)

*It's hard to get your post count up...*

When you have very little to say ! Now had the GTR for 2 months and still can't get over how it drives, even with my lack of driving prowess. 

Had some fantastic drives down to Somerset and was able to test the car out on all types of roads.

Washed it yesterday and had to take it out for a drive down to the seaside in the sun to show it off !

Happy days....


----------



## Donboy1983 (May 18, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm new to posting on here but been snooping about for a little while taking in all the info and advice before I went and bought my GTR.

I have a 2010 Black Edition stage 4.5 Litchfield running 730 BHP.

Love the car and look forward to lots of fun with it.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome guys! Snow foam is the best way to wash the super soft scratch if you stare at it paint. 730 bhp a very nice power figure enjoy!
Gurdip the GTR in comfort mode is every bit as lush as the Lexus, as long as you are sitting in an armchair in your house whilst your wife drives the car!


----------



## Unomelodica (May 9, 2015)

Funny @ twobadmice - Considering the amount of gentle persuasion required to get my wife to my way of thinking - the new car, mulberry bag and louboutin's cant say they helped at all !!!

The things we do ...

G


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

So your going for a Black Edition or Recaro Edition to make her red soles match your interior!


----------



## Unomelodica (May 9, 2015)

I certainly hadn't thought of it that way - I need to work out how to tell her how much it’s going to cost - I hear a sudden shock to the system can make one forget - ill await her next credit card bill, apologies Freudian slip, my credit card bill l ! - that' s my way in 

G


----------



## Jammygit (Apr 11, 2015)

*Washing tips*

I used the two bucket technique and Robbie from valet magic sorted me out with all the bits and pieces, mit, woven cloth and shampoo...the only thing I missed getting for the first wash was autosol for the exhaust tips....so they are still black with the mother load of soot that the car chucks out when you get a little excited, so for the moment they will stay that way...that's next Sunday's job...

Twobadmice, What is the benefit of the snow foam appliance ? Thx....JG


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

*New gtr*

At last the search is over,after waiting over six months to find my gtr I now own a 910bhp 2010 in red all I can say is awesome I have own some fast cars n bikes but this is another level.found myself getting up at six Sunday morning to go out for a drive while roads empty didn't return home till eleven Mrs thought I'd left her lol? I'm 44 but feel like a teenager loosing his virginity lol


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Barno - I bet your neighbours are not loving it!


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Barno - I bet your neighbours are not loving it!


To be honest it's the opposite they all came out to view car plus cars n bikes have been stopping n taking photos plus my step daughters phone hasn't stop beeping bless her think she can have any boy she wants now just so they can go in car lol


----------



## SureshMillHill (Apr 28, 2015)

*GT-R Specialist - Nissan Mill Hill*

Hi all,

My name is Suresh and I am the GT-R specialist at Nissan in Mill Hill.

Thought I would introduce myself on here, if anyone has any queries please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Hopefully see you all at the next meet-up!

... proud to be running a black Recaro MY15 as our demo  ...


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Suresh
About time you were on here! Please speak to Nissan and get the 2015 spec wheels deleted haven't found a single person with something nice to say about them!
G - you need to time it to perfection!
Jammy the snow foam gently makes the dirt slide off without rubbing at it so protects the super soft paint!


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Live in Bristol, just bought Litchfield Stage 6 (830-850HP - yet to get it on dyno).

Until a year ago I owned an R35 with GTC Stage 4 / Russ Fellows full system + downpipes (650HP?). I'm into 1000cc sportbikes (owned 4 ZX10Rs, 3 GSXR1000s and various others over the years). Decided I don't enjoy 2 wheels anymore, the Stage 4 was quick but I wanted a car quicker than any bike I'd owned before....think I now have it!

Rough spec if interested;

Litchfield 3.8 Sport Engine
LM900 Turbos
Forge Intercooler & recirc valves
Dodson Super Sport Clutch
Dodson circlips
Sump magnets
340cc Fuel Pumps
1100cc injectors
90mm Miltek + downpipes
400mm Alcons + Pagid pads
Cobra Litchfield carbon bucket seats

Would love the LM1000 but this spec looks to have cost previous owner a small fortune as it is...looking forward to having some fun during the summer (if it finally arrives) 

cheers
Gary


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds the nuts Gary! and welcome fella


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've just done the same mate part ex my 1199 panigale for 910 bhp gtr trust me it will beat nearly anything you will meet on the road truly unbelievable smiles all the way


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Para and Barno - are you coming to Litchfield next weekend?


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Is there a specific event they're doing or just an excuse for a drive!?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/346233-litchfield-charity-open-day-dyno-day.html


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmmm yes but I keep clicking buy tickets and it doesn't send me to the site. Will try from laptop but yes up for that


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Para and Barno - are you coming to Litchfield next weekend?


Would love to just waiting to find out work commitments on Tuesday n if free hell yeh good excuse to go out for three hour drive


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

I just booked and paid for dyno run but cant edit the post to add my name but I'm in


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Mookistar will update the original post, once he receives your payment!

See you there..


----------



## craigspd (May 25, 2015)

Hi all,

Been checking the forum out for a while. I'm in the market for a GTR hopefully towards the end of the year after we have our first kid. 

That's one of the first questions I'd like to ask is what's a GTR like for fitting a rear facing child seat in the back.

Sold my lotus exige last year and have regretted it ever since the Mrs is happy for me to look for a gtr as they look more family friendly.:chuckle:

Cheers in advance chaps.

Craig.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi craig6spd, see this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149533-new-member-question-about-rear-seat-space.html


----------



## Hedge (May 30, 2015)

Just moved to London, 
Met a lot of great people at the Litchfield event today. 
looking forward to events and track-days if possible.
let me know if you need info or input on Scandinavia.


----------



## VIB 17 (May 15, 2015)

Hi All

Had my 2012 Pearl White GTR on 8000 miles for about 3 weeks now and i have to say it just feels on another level to anything else i have had (E63 M6, 997 Turbo, Ferrari 612) , the car just feels so advanced . I have fitted a y pipe to it and plan to have the ECUtek remap next month, but already i am thinking if i am going to put some K&N panel filters on it i may as well just get an intake kit for it and why not put some injectors on at the same time to save me having it mapped again later! But dont want to get to carried away so early into my owner ship! My business is retailing alloy wheels (mainly for German cars) so this allows me to have a play with different wheels, i have already got a set of 21's on it (11" all round) but not sure if i will stay with them or go back to 20's but we will see!

Regards

Mark


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Mark. Just jump straight to stage 4.25.


----------



## VIB 17 (May 15, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome Mark. Just jump straight to stage 4.25.


Yes as crazy as it seems with the car being faster than anything else i just seem to want more! Is the original backbox that restrictive as i was not really planning to replace that as sounds just right now! What else is needed for 4.25 ?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Check Litchfields website there are a few bits involved. The power difference is epic.


----------



## Jammygit (Apr 11, 2015)

Craig, you could get a rear facing child seat in the back, it requires a great deal of contortion on the adults behalf to get it in with baby in place but....the front passenger will have to give some leg room up ! only a few inches but you wouldn't wanting it rubbing on the leather, especially with the "firm" ride...!

To show you the extreme of what you can do, my son, is 18, he is 6ft 4, my wife is 5ft 8, with her seat right forward, as far as possible, without her legs touching the glove box, my son can get in, have room to sit back and look up through the back window and listen to the growl from the exhausts...max journey time is an hour or the exhaust tone is washed out by the moaning from the passenger seat and back seat !

But don't take what we say as gospel, you have to go try it for yourself, find a friendly dealer to help you try it out...


----------



## sohaibali (Feb 11, 2015)

hi all newbie here have mad my GTR for over 6 months now n this is the best car in the world pound for pound no questions about it!


----------



## markc (Feb 9, 2015)

Evening Folks,

Pick my 2014 Daytona Blue GTR up tomorrow...can't wait! 

Been having a look around the forum and there's some great information on here so should keep me busy when I'm not out in the car! :thumbsup:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Soha and Mark.

I'm a fan of blue... Looks great esp in the summer. Enjoy!


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Andre, have you had the gearbox fitted yet?


----------



## markc (Feb 9, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome Soha and Mark.
> 
> I'm a fan of blue... Looks great esp in the summer. Enjoy!


Thanks mate, can't wait to get it now! It is a lovely colour, I was torn between this and the gunmetal.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Good choice! Everyone and their mother has DGM!


----------



## markc (Feb 9, 2015)

Picked it up today and I absolutely LOVE it! :chuckle:


----------



## Fun meter (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, new to forum. Ordered a MY15 GTR Recaro in Vermillion Red for 65 plate delivery. Can't wait to get the car!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fun meter said:


> Hi, new to forum. Ordered a MY15 GTR Recaro in Vermillion Red for 65 plate delivery. Can't wait to get the car!


I bet.
Lovely colour.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dazzler (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

A quick introduction-
Bought my 59 plate black edition 2 weeks ago now and haven't stopped grinning since. It has the bell housing rattle and needs new front brakes but I'm happy to get these sorted myself. Previous car was an E46 M3 which I owned for 6 years, awesome car so I struggled deciding what to go for next. E90 M3, C63 AMG and RS5 were all options but in the end went for the GTR. Its had a stage 1 remap but hasn't got the y pipe, bit too quiet so already ordered one and hopefully get it fitted soon. Will get some pics up soon.....


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Dazzler.
Upgrade to discs to non Nissan ones for more stopping power and less cost.


----------



## dvmotorsport (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi guys, just joined today, my name's Dave, I'm from New Zealand but live in the UK working for a GP3 team as an engineer. I used to work for Dodson motorsport in NZ as their R & D engineer and ever since working there have fell in love with the R35, don't have one myself but have designed a lot for them! Also currently designing a MIL spec engine and trans loom when I have free time


----------



## Dazzler (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks twobadmice. Been looking at the AP J hooks possibly with pagid rs29s. Will decide over the weekend then get them ordered!!


----------



## V99GTR (May 23, 2015)

Better late than never!

Hi, GTR owner from Edinburgh. Finally getting round to making some small changes to the beast and actually writing something instead of just reading posts

Nice to meet you all. 

Shandy


----------



## Alen (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi guys

Im Alen from Switzerland, currently driving a 2012 GTR and thought i should introduce myself here.

Nice to meet you all. 

Alen


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Shandy and Alen!

What you doing to the car Shandy?

Alen is your car stock?


----------



## AdamF1994 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys I've order my GTR for september 65 plate, just can't decide between Black or White, any suggestions?? all my previous cars have been rwd with the exception of an impreza sti so really looking forward to the added grip and stability especially in the wet!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

So Adam - based on your decision making process... I guess the answer is DMG! Grey!


----------



## Kr155 (Mar 12, 2015)

*New Here*

Hi all my name is Kriss 
I have just bought a 09 R35 GTR in white purchased it 22/5/15. The car was standard when I picked it up but on the drive home back to devon I stop off at Litchfiled Performance.Where they fitted a Milltec Y pipe K&N's and a stage 1 map also had the gear box up date. week late i ordered 2x Turbosmart blow of valves this week I have had the down pips change out for non cat ones can't remember the name right now also had to pick up a new ecutek cable so i can have it map remotely anyway thats on the performance side also had some other bits done with audio and security.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Kriss. The modding bug is more addictive than crack.... Enjoy your ride!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kr155 (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks guy


----------



## mike746 (Jul 8, 2015)

hi guys new on here, looking at getting a gtr35 currently driving a c63


----------



## NinjaGTR (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all, newbie alert!!! 

I'll be looking to buy a GTR, so I'll be picking a few brains on here over the next few months :chuckle:

There's 1 must have already, going by my username you should have guessed it's going to be a BLACK GTR.

Anyway, I'll keep the hello short & sweet.

Ninja:wavey:


----------



## V99GTR (May 23, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome Shandy and Alen!
> 
> What you doing to the car Shandy?
> 
> Alen is your car stock?


Thanks.

Stage 1 and gearbox software has just been done at Litchfield whilst it was down for service and new brakes, thought since I was driving all that way it would be rude not too and glad I did. 

Next stage for me is probably exhaust and have my heart set on Meisterschaft Ti full system! Sounds awesome, although wish I could hear and see it in real.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds like you have caught the modding bug! Enjoy!


----------



## vallu (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All!

I just purchased my first Nissan GTR, Black Edition 2009, lightly modificated with akrapovic exhaust and rear diffuser.

I traded in my Audi S4 B8 it had revo tune, pulley, airlift, milltek etc. It was quite fun car with almost 500hp but NOTHING to compare to the
Nissan GTR. Ofcourse i know its going to be different but not that much.
I've always wanted a GTR but in here Finland our car tax is so ridiculously high that I wanted to wait a little while.

I'm so exited and cant wait to start mod my GTR, It's actually my daily driven so i'm thinkin of wrapping it for winter.





Sorry for bad english!
-Valtteri


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Vallu!

Your English is better than my Finnish! Nauti auto!


----------



## Jonny_s (Jul 18, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi from the North East. My name is Jonny and I am patiently waiting for a viewing of a R35 in a weeks time. Don't see many gtr's around here and hoping to put that right

Really enjoy reading the threads on here and hope to participate once I buy my car


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Jonny, welcome to the forum. There's a few GT-Rs around but still nice and rare up in these parts!


----------



## Central (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

Been lurking ever since i fell in love with the R35's at Scottish Car Show a few weeks ago, what a machine!! Although, nothing compares to the power of my corsa, lol.

I'm 18, from Central Scotland and hopefully will own a GTR one day  If anybody has a car business feel free to pm me as i have a few questions regarding them.


----------



## rizaludin (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi im din...from Malaysia...I have t bought R35 last year from UK, (re cond car)manufacture date 2013...im also own subaru forester sti '05. Hope get more friends from this forum....and can share info here as im zero knowledge on nissan engine....thank...


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

*R35 Newb*

Hi,

Used to have an R33 GTR which I loved and clocked 80,000 miles in it myself (my daily commute was 300 miles - yes really!), so R35 was always on the cards at some point. Been looking for a few weeks, but missed out on a few. Either they sell like hot cakes or garages advertise stock they no longer have but don't remove them from Autotrader/PistonHeads.

Anyway, I just purchased an 09 plate, happened to be browsing the day it went up on for sale and bought it same day. It pays to work from home sometimes 

Drive home was awesome. A few niggles that I don't like but overall they car exceeds my expectations by a long way.

Wait, why am I typing this when I have a GTR on the drive. Laters!


----------



## Dongwu (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome. we are a packaging manufacturer[/URL], we are very successful in folding carton and packaging manufacturing business with more than 30 years.


----------



## Tywitops (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone help? Just got a '13 plate R35 3 weeks ago and got a nail in my Dunlop run flats yesterday!! 

I have discovered that they can be repaired (plugged) - does anyone know the best place for this in North Wales? - is there a (high performance) tyre centre to trust it with?

Thanks


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

My understanding is that the run flats cant be repaired.... switch to MPPS and enjoy more grip!


----------



## Tywitops (Apr 26, 2015)

T
hanks - what size/configuration front and back are your MPPS - same as with OEM Dunlops?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I will have to check the car but fairly sure I'm running 275 front and 305 rears.


----------



## Tywitops (Apr 26, 2015)

OK - look forward to hearing your set up. 

The Dunlop set on mine as supplied from the Nissan HPC is front: 255/40ZRF/20(97y) and rear: 285/35ZRF20(100Y)


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello folks!
Name is Jon. Owned several big power VW golfs....Mk5 GTI and more lately Mk6 R. Had big plans for that, then was going to get a RS6 but mate got a GTR and i'm in love. RS6 handling was rubbish so which annoyed me as I liked them so much.....on the look out for a GTR.

Looking to get a R35 start of 2016, just wanting to get a 50% deposit! Never had a Jap car tho.....:/


----------



## 2DJ (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi All

Names Jonathan

My first post so thought I would drop it in here. 

Long term petrol head, picked up my ex demo MY15 GTR at the end of June, drove it straight from the dealer to Litchfield and had the Nismo gearbox software and stage one, booked back in at Litchfield the end of the month for a stage 4, full GTC exhaust and rolling road time. The bug has me already!!!

I am based in the midlands and keen to meet up with some other owners, happy to travel (excuse to drive) a bit would be great to see some other owners/projects, are there any meets or anything happening anytime soon?


----------



## Crazy fish (Apr 18, 2015)

Evening all

The names Ben and I'm now an owner of a MY15 Black GTR and ready to get in it but unfortunately it not here for another day. 

Also looking to do a few meets if any one can recommend any? I'm from North Yorkshire but happy to travel a few hours. 

Hoping to get in touch with someone next week about stage 3/4 but not sure who to use as everyone sounds quality.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey newbies
I'm sure there will be an event soon. Any help you need there is usually someone here to pick their brains!


----------



## SamAdey (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you manage to repair the RF?
Not sure where in NW you are, but Lobitos, near Prestatyn on coast road are usually v good.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 5, 2015)

*Rocko Newbie*

Hi peeps .. Thanks for the warm welcome, i don't own a GTR but i am in the market for buying one 

cheers 
Rocko


----------



## controller (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome mate


----------



## mikeT72 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all, great forum.

I'm not an owner yet, but looking to get an 11/12 ish R35 in the new year when my cheap lease E63 AMG (barge) goes back...

Love the hi-tech and modding aspects of the R35 - i'll be looking for a modded car. 

Also looking forward to picking all your brains about stuff...


----------



## Cousy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello all, 

Not a GTR owner....Yet. I have just sold my Range Rover sport after 2 years of boring motoring, I was on the lookout for a E92 M3 or C63 AMG coupe but I've had a change of heart (and increased my budget) and looking for a R35.

My budget is 40k ish, so probably a 59 plate/2010 car is the range ill be in looking on auto trader. 
Any advice what to look out for would be great. 

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Maciek_ERBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi

This is my first message on this forum so HELLO 

My name is Maciek. I love cars and one of my favourite car is Nissan GT-R  I have Auto Detailing business and soon I`ll move with this to England (Southampton). Now I`m Toyota Avensis T27 owner  

Greetings
Maciek


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Time to introduce myself 

Hi guys and girls! 

I'm Adrian. Been in the Nissan family from 2010, with a 350z, 370z and now their bigger brother, the R35 GTR 

I run a few businesses, one of those being TORQEN, where we import Nissan performance parts (exhausts, superchargers, turbo kits, brake kits, injectors, suspension parts etc), but also creating our own products like BBK, coilovers, wheel spacers etc.

Hope to meet a lot of you either on track or static meetings soon


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am not new here (been in PMs with "twobadmice" but I am looking to start my search for a GT-R soon - a MY11 example.

My question is, is a budget of 45-50k reasonable for a good example car of this age? Even a standard one?

I've seen some good example MY11s here at the 45-50k range, even a stg4 one (erol h's old car), if only I was ready then! But seems like the dealers would charge a lot more.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Blade
They are definitely getting more expensive but there are a few around at the moment as people move on to other things. I think in that price bracket you should get something decent.
Keep your eyes peeled on here and someone will be selling theirs.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey twobadmice

Not noticed they're getting more expensive, but prices definately don't come down as a consensus. You do sometimes see a "freak" offer like a 2013 car for the low 50 mark.

Most guys here have sold my11 cars at the <50k mark, G2 GUV and erol h to name a few. I will keep an eye out here soon but obviously these sales don't come often.

Seems like a my11 at the 20-40k miles range is 45-50k
A my11 with less miles <20k is 50-55k 
A my12 with 20 or 30k miles is 50-55k

The cars sold by members were less than 20k miles and stg 4 so absolute bargains! I think dealer markup is a big factor and most people here sell cars at competitive prices.

EDIT: this car looks good http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...nissan-gt-r-r35b-premium-edition-2011/4645781 but it is between 50-55k. I think I will wait a bit longer and up my budget to 55k as that will give me a good spread of either a 2011, 2012 or 2013 car (modified or standard). Then again, when looking second hand, I could be waiting a while for the right car so will be increasing my budget anyway.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Blade make them a cheeky offer! If Nissan doesnt sort out the new stock soon they will go up again!

Private sales from forum members will often get you the best car for the best price.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi twobadmice, 

What issue do you mean? Is this the issue with cars arriving in the UK pending emissions tests?

If new stock is not shifting, I'd assume they'd be discounted (supply and demand etc)?



I've seen 4 cars all stg 4 sold on here since 2014 all for 50k or less and less than 20k miles! I should aim for that but will have a long wait! As I'm being very specific. I've also now started a thread on this (as I am kind of hijacking this thread now).


----------



## Jaydubya (Sep 20, 2015)

It's all your fault and you should be ashamed of yourselves....

I stumbled upon the GTR forums and read post after post of how great the R35 is. 
I've now sold my C63 and picked up a MY10 GTR this afternoon.

If I was to describe it in a single word, it would be either awesome or spectacular; possibly both.

Thanks to all of you who make the effort and help out fellow owners
:bowdown1:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Jay.
What stage is the car?


----------



## Jaydubya (Sep 20, 2015)

Rather embarrassingly, I’’m not 100% sure. It’s the same colour as the one in your sig; does that help? 

It’s either an SVM Stage 2 or Stage 4. The history is pretty spot on apart from a couple of invoices from SVM which are simply listed as, for example, £2100 “deposit for upgrades”.

I bought it from a non-specialist dealer in Melton Mowbray; their service was brilliant apart from not really knowing much about mods. They offered to send it over to SVM for the service and health check and so I am just waiting for a copy of the old invoices from them.

I’ve got to say, [email protected] has been brilliant throughout our dealings. I’ve dealt with big dealerships for my RS4, M3, 996 Turbo, AMG, and SVM have beaten them all in terms of service.

Looking at the prices of the Stage upgrades, and the fact that it references 625bhp, I think it might be a 4. I should find out today.

To be honest, the mileage was so low, the condition so good, I didn’t really mind which stage it was at; I would have bought it anyway. 

The receipts I do have list the EcuTek, boost maps via steering wheel, y-pipe, bell housing.
There are some really noisy Blitz BOV's as well. I didn’t think I would like them, but so far, they are growing on me. I was going to bin them off, but I suspect I might keep them.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

So by the sounds of it you have a Titanium stage 4! Titanium is the best colour.

Compared to your old car you will have much better performance and way way way better fuel economy.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ronin_gtr (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all just joined the party, owner of an 09 BE, stage 4.25 under Litchfields.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Ronin. What colour is it in?


----------



## Ronin_gtr (Oct 1, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome Ronin. What colour is it in?


Thanks twobadmice it's kuro black


----------



## Jaydubya (Sep 20, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Compared to your old car you will have much better performance and way way way better fuel economy.
> 
> Enjoy!


The performance gap is huge; I didnt think it would be, but I was very wrong.
fuel economy is about the same. In my 2013 AMG I used to average approx 18.7 mpg.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy keeping it clean Ronin.

Must be less traffic in Leicester I can't get mine to do more than 14 mpg. But the GTR usually around 19 mpg.


----------



## Jaydubya (Sep 20, 2015)

You are correct, if I was using the merc in traffic more, the mpg sucks ass.

A lot of my mileage is up the A46 to and from work, stuck in slow dual carriage way traffic. That brings my average right up. If I didnt jump off earlier than I needed to and use some faster A and B roads around nottingham, I know I can average more than 20 mpg in the metc.
I've hyper mile'd it before, just to see what I could get out of it; 24.3 mpg was the absolute best, but quite frankly, I was being over taken by almost everything on the road. I'm not sure buying a 6.3 v8 is a sensible choice for achieving good mpg


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

A long long time ago (6 years) in a place far far away (Tokyo) I was strolling past the Nissan boutique in Ginza (I was living there for a while - the car scene has to be seen to be believed) I saw this most amazing car - yes the R35 and I knew then I had to scratch that itch! 

To cut an immensely long and tedious story short -the itch was scratched today!

I will be collecting on Saturday MY (!!!!!!) 09, Litchfield Stage 4. Is gun grey to match my 350z, full service history, all the right stuff has been done, recent new brakes and MPSS.

I also drove a standard 09 for comparison and to be honest that was nearly as fabulous but the Litchfield modded car just felt a tad crisper all round and OMG - that wail on PART throttle as it rocketed to the horizon made it irresistible.

So - finally - FINALLY I am a REAL club member not an aspiring owner!

Am beside myself with excitement that at my age is just ridiculous!

David


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

*Newbie from Telford*

Hi All been a lurker for a while now.

Slowly progressed from the usual other Japanese sports cars to the GTR. I have a 15 plate with my14 spec judging by the wheels.

Just one question is there any point modding the my14. E.g. I usually do stage one just to get rid of basic restrictions without stressing the car and wallet.

The accelerations on these cars are ridiculous!!!!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome David & Reano.

Stage one transforms the car! Makes a lot of difference. You will feel the difference!


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome David & Reano.
> 
> Stage one transforms the car! Makes a lot of difference. You will feel the difference!


How much on a my14? Sorry just asking and is the y pipe change needed for this year?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Its the torque numbers and curve that is massively different - which is the overtaking ummphh


----------



## acchan (Jul 14, 2015)

hi everyone, I am an italia guy and after 3 lotus (elise exige and evora) and two children, Im looking for a special sport car (my dealy car is a fiat freemont)... I don't like german car like rs4 or m3, so I've decided to buy a gt-r. I'm trading one, a my2010 with 45k km... I hope to have it next month...


----------



## APGTR (Apr 23, 2014)

*Newbie*

Hi all

Thought I'd post for the first time. Been looking at Gtrs for some time and never got one due to other commitments. Thought I never get one ! As the r36 looks a long way off, finally took the plunge after seeing three Gtrs along the way on a drive to Leicestershire for the weekend. 

I bought Cowies car from Aberdeen about a month ago. Needed a big service and front brakes and discs but got it at a fair price. 


Proper low mileage for a 09 plate , 16800. I've added a thousand already even though it's a weekend car. Stage 4.25 ecutech v4. Some knocking on turning at slow speed but nothing a bit of copper grease won't sort when I change the pads/discs. Handling is great as it has Tein Coilovers . Expect more fire wear due to camber but I can live with that. Keith kindly gave me all the original suspension to out back to normal if needed. 

This forum has been a great help in finding a car and preparing new owners for the Gtr experience. Thank you


----------



## 50Nuts (Jun 20, 2015)

*Robin from Sweden*

Hi guys, i'm robin and quite new in here. 23y and located in the middle of sweden. Bought my first gtr, 2010 supersilver black edition, this spring and it has been upgraded to stage 1, 3.5" midpipe with cat delete. This seems like a nice forum :chuckle:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome new guys


----------



## Sikk (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello guys,

I've opened up a thread on the main page on my quest to own one of these things 

Good to be in a community of people I can aspire to.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

welcome all the newbies hope you enjoy the site and interact


----------



## Higgi (Feb 27, 2011)

*Nearly there...*

Hi guys, I've been a member on here for a while, but now I'm almost on the home straight with regards to getting my R35 (I used to have a Celica GT4RC)
I paid off my mortgage a few years ago now and as my endowments are no longer needed for the house, what better to use the cash for...
I will still need to save a bit, but hopefully at the end of the summer 2017 I should have more reason to be a member on here!
So until then, I will be doing some research and maybe even buying a few trinkets - oh, and asking questions, probably a lot
Cheers for now,
Hig


----------



## gaz_az (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi - Just wanted to say hello. 

Picked up my first R35 GTR on Wednesday. It is a 2014 (14) with 8500K miles.

Very little running so far. Mostly to work and dropping kids off to school , but I am totally blown away by it. Over the moon it is amazing !!

There is a boys school at the end of my road. I reversed the GTR out my drive for the first time on Thursday morning. There must have been a group of 15-20 school kids that gathered just to watch the car 

gaz


----------



## Julia GTR Ocean (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey boys and gurls! I'm from Russia, my name is Julia. And i need your help!My Nissan GTR 2013 has been stolen by fraudsters and was illegally transported to London!i believe in miracles, because thanks to a miracle and Instagram , I had a chance to find out that my car is now in England! I also believe in people and in all auto-lovers community! May be you've seen this car ?? Or you coul give me an advice where i can try to find it??(some internet communities may be&) Any information would help! 
Lust time this car was seen on Colindale north London Rush grove avenue .
Nissan GT-R . 2013.
!!! LHD car !!!
Color( real color is dark blue) Vinyl color Ocean(jn the photo) .
VIN : JN1GANR35U0150452
Last time was seen on this number : m 939 em
here is my whatsapp :+7 9259260289 or contact me on facebook (u can find the link in my profile)


----------



## JoGoGTR (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All

Just to say hello.

I bought my 2010 GTR back in October and been viewing the forum for quite a few months now.

Its a complete rebuild at the end of 2014 and resprayed properly by SVM in Ferrari Scuderia Rosso. It has the SVM 750 R upgrade plus a few other bits such as forged internals and quite a few body mods. I'm a very happy man. 

Looking forward to track days and sunny days!

I look forward to contributing over the years.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Get a pic up when u have enough posts so we can all share the happiness!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*I'm back!!!!*

It's a long while since I was on here - back in 05 when I had a R33 GTR v-spec-II.
We'll have given into temptation and got a R35! What a machine..

Based in chorley lancs if there's any local owners? 

Mark


----------



## Marco_r35_spain (Dec 7, 2015)

*Spanish*

hello my name and Marco have 28 years and I am Portuguese but usually live in Spain more specifically in sevilla ... I am the owner one month of a nissan gtr r35 and so far so I have to give smiles  I hope to learn more in the forum. .. (my English and google translator sorry)opcorn:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JoGoGTR said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just to say hello.
> 
> ...


hi

i think i know you! :chuckle:

drop me a PM


----------



## JSW (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys
Just purchase my first GTR, had it for a week now and I am so impressed with it. Why did I wait this long!!!


----------



## JoGoGTR (Sep 1, 2015)

Matty I don't think I can yet! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LMStaples (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm Lee.

Haven't got my car yet, but plan on it over the next couple of years!

Thought I'd come here and spam up on some knowledge in good time


----------



## Xnm374 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello, I'm new! Had my r35 for about 3 months now and loving it. Just had the solinoid clips done at Litchfield along with stage 4 with intercooler, car is awesome! Hope to find some information on here for a few things and learn my way round the forum :+1:? cheers, Jo.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome guys! Enjoy your machines! Watch that modding bug it's very addictive.


----------



## Daylem (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys new to the forum although i am regular on SOC  

My names Dayle, im 21 from cheshire. 

I own a white R33 gts with full rb25det conversion carried out by my self.

Thanks


----------



## gr35gtr (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello everybody, nice to meet you all. 

I am planning to buy a GT-R in the next following months. Any general advice is more than welcomed. 

I keep myself informed, but I didn't have the time to read everything on this forum so I have a few noobie questions. 

I don't know much about mechanics and stuff so don't judge me. lol

I am planning on buying an R 35, probably 2011-2012, preferably stock, as I want to make my own changes and I really want the facelift and the Euro 5 engine (i won't register it in the Uk for insurance purposes)

From what I read so far I've came to the conclusion that I'll change the exhaust pipe and upgrade the gearbox (bear in mind that I'll buy a stock car, so I assume that the previous owner didn't do any upgrade) 

Are there any othet essentials that I need to be aware of ?

I would also like to put Lambo doors on it, if anyone has done that I would like to know the outcome of it. 

Cheers, 
Jack


----------



## Hennerz (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi my name is Henry from Worcestershire and i'm planning on buying a 2009/2010 stock GTR and advice is more then welcomed


----------



## Rajaychana (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
Happy New Year!

My name is Rajay and I'm from West London. 
I have a Daytona blue My16 Gtr on order.
Looking forward to joining the Gtr family.

Does anyone know why the new cars have to have a "safety test drive" when they arrive in the uk? 

When I placed the order I was told that the car is going to have 10 miles on it or so. My understanding was that the cars are tested in Japan, so I don't understand why they have to drive the cars here before we are allowed to collect them. 

Cheers
Rajay


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Daylem said:


> Hey guys new to the forum although i am regular on SOC
> 
> My names Dayle, im 21 from cheshire.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Car sounds fun and good one for doing all the mod work yourself.





gr35gtr said:


> Hello everybody, nice to meet you all.
> 
> I am planning to buy a GT-R in the next following months. Any general advice is more than welcomed.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack and welcome to the club. The first lot of mods you suggest sound likely / sensible. As for the lambo doors, someone did do that on here and we beat them to death. 

Plenty of info about the rest of it and the common mods route. Don't be put off buying a modded car as doing it yourself (unless you buy second hand parts and do the work yourself) can be very costly.





Hennerz said:


> Hi my name is Henry from Worcestershire and i'm planning on buying a 2009/2010 stock GTR and advice is more then welcomed



Hey buddy, welcome. 

Worcestershire not too far from me, plus there are quite a few owners around your way and Gloucester. Good luck looking for a car. As I said above, don't discount a modified car. At stage one these things come alive. At stage 4.25 they make a superb racket to match!



Rajaychana said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy New Year!
> 
> My name is Rajay and I'm from West London.
> ...


Welcome buddy, I bet you can't wait for your new car! Not sure about the safety drive. I imagine they just like to take the cars for a thrash as it's fun LOL. I suppose they are just being prudent to check the car really is ok and nothing has occoured whilst in transit. Am sure others who have bought new will have more info.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the new mileage thing is down to the emissions test that they now have to pass.


----------



## gr35gtr (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome Mart, I keep reading the forum posts but there is so much info the put in, my head hurts. lots of mechanical terms and abreviations that I need to google, lol. But I'll keep doing my homework until I'll finally become a member of the family. 

Cheers !


----------



## gss_steven (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome mate and enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

for help with searching, I often use google, using key words and gtr.co.uk at the front end and it's pretty good.

I know what you mean about too much info! Might be worth finding a decent project thread and browsing through. Also worth having a peep on the Litchfield imports website for an idea on servicing and mods.


----------



## gss_steven (Jan 12, 2015)

Hennerz said:


> Hi my name is Henry from Worcestershire and i'm planning on buying a 2009/2010 stock GTR and advice is more then welcomed



Is there any reason you're going for stock? As people have previously mentioned these cars are phenomenal with a few simple upgrades!


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

*New GTR owner*

Hi everyone :wavey:

After viewing several disappointing examples; I'm picking this beaut up on Saturday Nissan GTR (UK Supplied) 2009 - Litchfield Motors, it didn't stay stock for long, Litchfield are doing a stage one before I pick it


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Rob! Stage 1 is lovely but why it's at Litcho why don't you go straight to stage 6! Enjoy the car!


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> Welcome Rob! Stage 1 is lovely but why it's at Litcho why don't you go straight to stage 6! Enjoy the car!


Thanks 

All in good time for more mods.....:chuckle:


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all, 

New to the forum here and looking as much research/information into the R35 before I purchase. I currently have an Evo X FQ300 but hopefully going down the R35 (09/10) route once I sell and save. I was originally going to go for a Focus RS or E92 M3 but I saw sense!

Few previous cars are 400bhp Evo 8, Civic type r, Integra type r, glanza's, starlet gt's. Not as luxurious as some cars on here but few pictures below. I'm a current MLR user, i know there may be a few coming from previous Evo's.

First question is, where are best places to keep my eyes pealed to purchase one (looking at autotrader, pistonheads, this forum but any more?)


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

*Newbie*

Hiya guys

I guess it's better late than never!

Hi, R33 GTR owner from Cambridge. I'm always making some small changes to the beast but never actually write anything just reading posts,opcorn:will be More active hopefully. 

Yosh


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys 
Im back in an 11 plate Daytona Blue car from Herts area. Stage 1 Litchfield completed and warranty done.
Previously had a 59 plate Black Black Edition..........I clearly missed it!
Dan


----------



## Rajaychana (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome mate, nice to know another person with a Daytona blue Gtr. 

The warranty you are talking of is it with Litchfield? 

Cheers 
Raj.


----------



## ste dub (Jan 18, 2016)

welcome im a newbie myself


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,
Thought I'd say hi! I'm currently looking for a GTR as I've always fancied one. 
I'm from Colchester Essex. It was a hard choice last year to either get an R8 or GTR and I went for an R8. I've done that now then bought an Evo 8 mr fq340, sold that and now I'd like to take the plunge on bending my face!
Originally come from Bmw M3 background which I really enjoyed modding.
I hope to find a Datona Blue one as I was hooked on one I saw in bury st Edmunds once and I can't get that picture out of my head how beautiful it looked with its road presence.


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Welcome. 

Good luck in your search. There's a lot of advice on here, so do some research before viewing/buying.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

M3AL said:


> Hi,
> Thought I'd say hi! I'm currently looking for a GTR as I've always fancied one.
> I'm from Colchester Essex. It was a hard choice last year to either get an R8 or GTR and I went for an R8. I've done that now then bought an Evo 8 mr fq340, sold that and now I'd like to take the plunge on bending my face!
> Originally come from Bmw M3 background which I really enjoyed modding.
> I hope to find a Datona Blue one as I was hooked on one I saw in bury st Edmunds once and I can't get that picture out of my head how beautiful it looked with its road presence.


Welcome along. New on here as well. How did you find the R8, another Evo fan I see


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

I do love an Evo. I had Evo 9 FQ320 and a Tommi Mak. Both were awesome.
I took out the Litchfield warranty as I got them to do a pre purchase inspection before I bought the car. For me a no brainer on these cars. However I know that some people prefer putting money aside and then modding if it doesnt go wrong!

Just need things to warm up a little.......


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wolwo said:


> I do love an Evo. I had Evo 9 FQ320 and a Tommi Mak. Both were awesome.
> I took out the Litchfield warranty as I got them to do a pre purchase inspection before I bought the car. For me a no brainer on these cars. However I know that some people prefer putting money aside and then modding if it doesnt go wrong!
> 
> Just need things to warm up a little.......


Tommi Maks are worth good money now. Yea definitely a good decision with the Litchfield checks.


----------



## gymkhanajosh (Jan 20, 2016)

*US in JPN*

Hello there. My name is Josh. I'm an American living in Japan. I own a 93' GTR and I've had it almost 2 years now. I haven't done a whole lot to it yet but I've been putting parts in my closet for a while waiting for a good build to begin. I have had a handful of cars in my day but this Skyline is a lot different from what I'm used to. I've always been a fan. Anyways, I've been lurking on the site for a year soaking up knowledge. I figured I'd post finally and make my presence known. Glad to be here.

_If anyone knows where to find some N1 turbos please send me a PM._


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

that looks lovely buddy. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Robsta (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi All I now have a GTR after about 5 years looking. Ended up buying the white demo from West way Nissan Millhill . It's a bit quiet so will need to get an exhaust or at least a y pipe.


----------



## MarkOneGTR (Jan 26, 2016)

Morning All

excited to announce that I will be taking ownership of a 2014/15 Recaro Edition GTR35 in 2 weeks.

Had it for the weekend to drive to liverpool and back as its a friends who lets me use it regularly anyway so i know the car thru and thru

just thought i'd pop in and say hello as i'll be on here more regular in the times to come, a good friend Iggy frequents this forum a lot and pointed me over here.

opcorn:


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Robsta said:


> Hi All I now have a GTR after about 5 years looking. Ended up buying the white demo from West way Nissan Millhill . It's a bit quiet so will need to get an exhaust or at least a y pipe.


Thinking of the mod's already haha. Brilliant and good luck!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

MarkOneGTR said:


> Morning All
> 
> excited to announce that I will be taking ownership of a 2014/15 Recaro Edition GTR35 in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hiya Mark & welcome aboard mate :wavey:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome everyone!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I've owned a MY15 Recaro in Daytona Blue since October '15; always loved GTR's and had been dithering for 12 months til the missus gave me a nudge ....very understanding woman lol***55357;***56841; Absolutely love it, can't believe it took me so long tbh, and already giving myself headaches trying to make sense of some of the mods that are being done and talked about on here! James.


----------



## chrisaustralia (Jan 17, 2015)

hi all
been thinking of getting a gtr for 2 years now,finally put a deposit on one,a stage 4.25,but a bit concerned that the tunned gtr,s take ages to sell,there was a lot to look at ,decided on this particular one because it was triple resonated and well looked after,just worried about re selling in the future.

chris


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

chrisaustralia said:


> hi all
> been thinking of getting a gtr for 2 years now,finally put a deposit on one,a stage 4.25,but a bit concerned that the tunned gtr,s take ages to sell,there was a lot to look at ,decided on this particular one because it was triple resonated and well looked after,just worried about re selling in the future.
> 
> chris


I wouldn't worry about that, just enjoy it then leave the worrying for when you do need to sell. Someone will always take it. Congrats on your purchase, sounds a great spec


----------



## chrisaustralia (Jan 17, 2015)

*tuned gtr,s*

hi
thanks for that,i do worry to much ,never spent this much on myself,has always been the family first etc?its a late 2010 and has had the bell housing done,cir clips etc.29k ,costing as much as a 2011 ?but never been in anything so quick?


chris


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

chrisaustralia said:


> hi
> thanks for that,i do worry to much ,never spent this much on myself,has always been the family first etc?its a late 2010 and has had the bell housing done,cir clips etc.29k ,costing as much as a 2011 ?but never been in anything so quick?
> 
> 
> chris


I know what you mean, I haven't purchased one yet but is definitely a big step, thinking about that about of money but the GTR will never lose too much, they are something special so just enjoy it first. Sounds like you got a great one with all the OEM issues corrected. It's easy to get fed up but once you take them for a drive then you forget all the issues


----------



## Rsrich74 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Newbie*

Hi,I'm new and a recovering fordaholic,looking to join gtr family just waiting for right one to come up!soooo expensive lol:wavey:


----------



## MrHoppy (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've been a member of this forum for 8 years and this is my first post!

Been lurking on and off the whole time, had various other marques but always wanted a GTR.

Just ordered a new MY16 GTR so thought I'd break my duck.

Cant wait to get behind the wheel!

MrHoppy


----------



## PeteR35 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm Peter, I'm 38 and I drive a 2009 GTR !
I live in The Netherlands, where I live together with my girlfriend and 2 kids.

More about my ride. 
I have done the following mods :

- Ecutek gearbox software, based on the Nismo software
- Willal gearstops 
- Willal selector piston clips
- GTC y-pipe
- Japspeed 3" intakes
- Asnu 1100cc injectors
- Turbosmart BOV's
- Ecutek Racerom reprogramming 640hp and 800Nm
- R35Audio 4 tail light kit


And more to come.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## vallu (Jul 13, 2015)

PeteR35 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Peter, I'm 38 and I drive a 2009 GTR !
> I live in The Netherlands, where I live together with my girlfriend and 2 kids.
> ...


Hi Peter! Nice mods btw, what are your plans for the future?

-V


----------



## Wilko gtr (Feb 11, 2016)

Just bought my first gtr with only 9000miles from new in red drove one a few years ago and forgot what they was like ? absolutely loving it bit different to my Evo IX anyway role on the good weather so I can get it out for garage as I've spent ages detailing it and don't want to get it dirty !


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

MrHoppy said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a member of this forum for 8 years and this is my first post!
> 
> Been lurking on and off the whole time, had various other marques but always wanted a GTR.
> 
> ...


8 years!!! What have you been doing lol! I hope to own one before 8 years of membership ha! Welcome anyways


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Good day everyone! I'm Cristian form Spain, Still not skyline over but have an other Nissan car icon, a S13  I'm actually doing some mods but well I hope in the future to own one skyline!
Thanks! 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello! i'am Matias from finland. Bought gtr 2 years ago, have been here watching and reading some time, but recently activated writing too 

Soo... -91 gtr shipped 2008 from japan to finland

Garret 2871-r turbos
tomei expreme exhaust manifolds
nismo equal lenght downpipe
racing katalysator
fujitsubo 3.5" stainless exhaust
tomei fuel regulator
630cc siemens deka fuel injectors
tatech engine management
hks ssqv's
big cooler
hard pipes (modded "y"pipe) 
walbro 400lph fuelpump
nismo strut bar front/rear
nismo control arms
Rays gram light wheels
Project Mu brake discs and pads, front/rear
Audi rs2 ignition coils
D1 spec wheel nuts
hks EVC ez-II boost controller
carbon fiber canards 
etc... cant remember everything  ask if u wonder something


----------



## Denis77 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi all just a quick hello looking to buy my first r33 gtr this year fingers crossed been looking through the forum for a few weeks now just to get an idea of what I'm getting into too thanks in advance for any silly questions I might have cheers Denis


----------



## Rajaychana (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome mate, 
And good luck with your Godzilla!


----------



## vallu (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Im from Finland too 





Mätsi said:


> Hello! i'am Matias from finland. Bought gtr 2 years ago, have been here watching and reading some time, but recently activated writing too
> 
> Soo... -91 gtr shipped 2008 from japan to finland
> 
> ...


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

vallu said:


> Welcome to the forum! Im from Finland too


thanks!  Good to know that i'am not only "bad english" writer in here


----------



## Mariokart (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi all. Stuart from Edinburgh, just bought my R35 and thought I'd say hello. Standard 2015 car... So far! 

Cheers.


----------



## Oasis666 (Feb 28, 2016)

*How do everyone*

Hi all Davey from Durham, collecting my gtr black, black edition on 17th march, or sooner if I can arrange it, every minute seems like an hour !!! Been looking for w few weeks and had my head in bits trying to decide between 911 turbo or gtr, had 911's scooby's and evo's and of course an m3 or two, but always wanted a turbo, but in the meantime the gtr comes along and it's a case of now what do I do !!! Had a test drive and the gtr won, whilst they aren't the prettiest thing in the world, any car that can make you grin like a 5yr old at Xmas has got to be special, anyway thanks for taking the time to read this and it's good to be here


----------



## Jonny_s (Jul 18, 2015)

Oasis666 said:


> Hi all Davey from Durham, collecting my gtr black, black edition on 17th march, or sooner if I can arrange it, every minute seems like an hour !!! Been looking for w few weeks and had my head in bits trying to decide between 911 turbo or gtr, had 911's scooby's and evo's and of course an m3 or two, but always wanted a turbo, but in the meantime the gtr comes along and it's a case of now what do I do !!! Had a test drive and the gtr won, whilst they aren't the prettiest thing in the world, any car that can make you grin like a 5yr old at Xmas has got to be special, anyway thanks for taking the time to read this and it's good to be here


Hi Davey I have had mine for 6 months and the grin is permanant. Nice to know there will be another owner in the North East, I dont see many about.


----------



## Oasis666 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Johnny, I thought it would be a permanent thing, that's the thing mate, you don't see many at all but as soon as you do you know what it is, and all 911's and m3's look the same until you get close to them, cheers Davey


----------



## SubZro (Mar 4, 2016)

hey peeps, i am all the way from South Africa, love the forum, dont own a GTR, but love it above all other cars out there,


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey everyone! Another newbie here, but just put my deposit down for a MY12 GT-R. Picking up next weekend. I've wanted one of these since they first came out, 8-odd years ago, and it's finally happening. I can't wait.

Before this I used to have a 2005 Impreza STi, and loved it to bits. I'll be sad to see it go, but I'll get over it, very quickly, I imagine.

I'm looking forward to getting to know the folks here!

Edit: Should probably say, I'm from the Cambridge area, anyone else from this neck of the woods? Was thinking it'll be a trip down to Litchfields for services every year.

Cheers,
STAN


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Staninator said:


> Hey everyone! Another newbie here, but just put my deposit down for a MY12 GT-R. Picking up next weekend. I've wanted one of these since they first came out, 8-odd years ago, and it's finally happening. I can't wait.
> 
> Before this I used to have a 2005 Impreza STi, and loved it to bits. I'll be sad to see it go, but I'll get over it, very quickly, I imagine.
> 
> ...


Welcome fella you'll love it, what colour is it?


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Welcome fella you'll love it, what colour is it?


Thanks man! I went for gunmetal grey in the end, I was tempted by one of the reds but they seemed just a little bit too noticeable to me. And there's not too many red ones around for sale at the minute.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice one, get a pic of it up when you have enough posts bud. Litchfields is home turf for me so if you decide to use them give me a shout when you come over and I'll pop up for a coffee...will be good to me another owner of the same name lol

Regards

Stan


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Nice one, get a pic of it up when you have enough posts bud. Litchfields is home turf for me so if you decide to use them give me a shout when you come over and I'll pop up for a coffee...will be good to me another owner of the same name lol
> 
> Regards
> 
> Stan


Will do mate. Man, a week is a long time when you're waiting to pick up one of these  Dunno how I'm gonna get through to next Saturday. Got to say, I loved the grunt my Impreza had, but these things are just brutal!


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

hi all,

picking up a MY13 GTR on Saturday, been wanting one since they were first announced but couldn't quite afford or justify the spend. I've been patient over the last 6 months or so, and a low mileage, completely standard example came up from a reputable supplier so I've decided to bite the bullet 

Had stuff like modified Supra TT, Subaru WRX STI, Audi TT Quattro, etc. and been racing karts up until about a year ago, but been driving an X5 for the past few years so it will be quite a change I imagine.

The wife is not looking forward to the lack of space in comparison!

Cannot wait until Saturday!


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

wez_p said:


> hi all,
> 
> picking up a MY13 GTR on Saturday, been wanting one since they were first announced but couldn't quite afford or justify the spend. I've been patient over the last 6 months or so, and a low mileage, completely standard example came up from a reputable supplier so I've decided to bite the bullet
> 
> ...


Also getting my GT-R this weekend, picking mine up on Friday. The wait is killing me!


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Staninator said:


> Also getting my GT-R this weekend, picking mine up on Friday. The wait is killing me!


you've got a day less than me to wait! might give the dealership a call and see if Friday is do-able!

is yours standard? i'm already planning on getting a y-pipe fitted before I pick it up and I've always wanted to put the HKS SSQV BOVs on too just to add a bit of filth to it  the y-pipe maintains warranty so that could be it for now though


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

wez_p said:


> you've got a day less than me to wait! might give the dealership a call and see if Friday is do-able!
> 
> is yours standard? i'm already planning on getting a y-pipe fitted before I pick it up and I've always wanted to put the HKS SSQV BOVs on too just to add a bit of filth to it  the y-pipe maintains warranty so that could be it for now though


Yep, standard (at the moment), likely to get it over to Litchfields in the not too distant future for the Y-Pipe at the very least. And there's nothing wrong with adding a bit of woosh to your motor


----------



## MylesBull (Feb 28, 2016)

Evening all! My name is myles from Kent, always wanted an GTR! Very close to buying one at present, just waiting for my ideal one to come along! Anything i should look out for in regards to problems or issues with the 09-10 models ?


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

MylesBull said:


> Evening all! My name is myles from Kent, always wanted an GTR! Very close to buying one at present, just waiting for my ideal one to come along! Anything i should look out for in regards to problems or issues with the 09-10 models ?


hi Miles,

literally just picking my first GTR this weekend so i'm also new here :wavey:

I can only share what I've learnt from my own experience so far:

- look out for mould in the door speakers (you can shine a torch through the grill to see if there is any)
- look out for rust/bubbling of the paint under the wing mirrors as there's a common issue with water getting in there
- a dealer can tell you whether the car has been launched or not
- due to the residual value of the cars, I found that I could go for something newer, and if you can afford a decent deposit, even a brand new one is not much different in terms of monthly finance payments, due to Nissan offering a very low APR on new models
- drivers seat bolster can often be worn
- surround around the auto gear lever can often get very scuffed
- there were some facelift changes as you go to newer cars, e.g. newer NAV system with hard drive for music and some cosmetics, slight increases in stock power, etc.
- tyres/brakes can be expensive to maintain so worth checking if they're recently refreshed and same for certain services being more expensive than others so checking where it's up to on the service schedule, what was done last, etc.

hope some of this helps!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Jonny, picked mine up tuesday and came from 730hp 996,mines Litchfield stage 4 and it would eat the Porsche


----------



## aka (Mar 14, 2016)

*newbie*

hello all 
new to the forum . I will be an owner very shortly wanted a look at buyers guide before I part with my cash to give me an incite to possible points of concern if any. good info anyway . previously had a gto tt modified (correctly not with a bc and sod all else and claim pathetic power outputs to all and sundry ) putting out a modest 420 it was a fun car to drive . unfortunately I am now unable to drive a wobbly gear knob so the r35 will be perfect for me . I've been without a toy for a few years and desperate to get back to having a stupid grin on my face of a week end
previously had bikes as well another thing I desperately miss last bike was a TLR1000 . thanks for looking and I will be getting more involved as time go's on
kind regards 
dave


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

aka said:


> hello all
> new to the forum . I will be an owner very shortly wanted a look at buyers guide before I part with my cash to give me an incite to possible points of concern if any. good info anyway . previously had a gto tt modified (correctly not with a bc and sod all else and claim pathetic power outputs to all and sundry ) putting out a modest 420 it was a fun car to drive . unfortunately I am now unable to drive a wobbly gear knob so the r35 will be perfect for me . I've been without a toy for a few years and desperate to get back to having a stupid grin on my face of a week end
> previously had bikes as well another thing I desperately miss last bike was a TLR1000 . thanks for looking and I will be getting more involved as time go's on
> kind regards
> dave


howdi Dave, welcome! I've had mine nearly a week now and had nothing but grins each time I've been out in it so far  that's what I missed from my days of owning a Supra TT years back


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

*New to London Litchfield stage 3*

Hi All,

Own several cars and have moved to London a year ago.

I currently have e a GTR 2012 with a Litchfield stage 3.

Im wondering if anyone are up for showing me where there are some good roads as london is very boring to drive around in?


----------



## mc1225 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all, I am an owner just today, its a 2nd hand 2009


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

*PS versus BHP*

Hello everyone,

I'm buying my neighbour's GT-R in April to try and spice up my daily commute to/from Oxford. I hope it likes traffic jams!

I have a question though. The car is a Premium Edition registered new on 20th June 2011. Does that make it the Facelifted 2012 version? It's stock and I can't tell if it has 530PS or 550PS and how that relates to BHP.

It currently has the original Dunlop runflat tyres fitted. They need replacing. Should I use run flats again?

Look forward to meeting some of you. :wavey:


----------



## X300 BEE (Feb 15, 2016)

*New here from sunny scotland*

Hi All New to the GTR world had the usual Scobby evo etc.. 
Looking for some tips etc on tuning upgrades...

MY12 just put milltek sport primary cat back system what's next 

Thanks 

P.S Inverness Scotland so If any of you are planning Route 500 let me no as am there


----------



## MrHoppy (Feb 19, 2008)

Jgreer90 said:


> MrHoppy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I've been a member of this forum for 8 years and this is my first post!
> ...



Thanks man, picked the car up today, had an amazing afternoon driving around! It's a fantastic car.


----------



## nasshah (Apr 3, 2016)

*buying a gtr*

Hi there - I'm 100% sure I'll be buying a GTR - and just recently posted the following thread - your opinions and views welcome - the thread is called "staging impact on price" on the general chat area (sorry it couldn't paste the link as I'm too new!)


----------



## GT RAWR (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey everyone,

New guy here. I picked up my R35 a couple months ago and am just joining this forum. This is my dream car and I am very lucky to have one at such a young age. I am only 24 years old (23 when I purchased it). I look forward to getting to know people on here and getting some info on what mods to do! Right now, I am vinyl wrapping it a pearl white with plans for carbon fiber front fenders, duckbill trunk and hood, all from F1Carbon. I would like to get the Alpha9 package next summer. My current mods are a Meischercraft turboback exhaust, K&N intakes, 1000cc Injector Dynamic injectors and a Cobb 91/92 Stage 2 tune. Thanks for having me!


----------



## ConnorPM (Mar 29, 2016)

*Hi Everyone*

I Just got my R35 refitted for my hobby, (I do time attack). I wanted to introduce myself... and maybe brag about my car a bit. I just got it back after the refit and it looks grand. All carbon doors, roof, boot lid and bonnet led. Plus a nice shiny new paint job.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello to all you new members!!! Drop us a PM for all your Parts, Service and Repair needs.


----------



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

*newbie yorkshire*

hi all so ive finally saved and time has come to purchase my dream car of a gtr r35 ive gone from clio 182 cup to abarth 500 to juke nismo. ive got a few questions if i can get any help here. so im looking to spend from 40k up to 45k my max! for that its eaither a 11plate with 50/60k on it or 09plate 30k and under dont know what to go for mileage or age???? i know the 11 plates only have to be serviced every year so thats a massive bonus but for my price range there high mileage. also what changed from a 10/60 plate car to a 11/61 plate that made nissan chage service from 6month to 12 month?? i might sound stupid hence the newbie post lol. so u guys who only do like 2000miles every 6month still service at 6month old?? also im aware of litchfield being the kings of gtr and very reasonable but for me thats a 320mile round trip does anybody know where i could go for a gtr service near west yorkshire? just need to pick the right one any tips? im like a giddy kid before xmas lol :chuckle:


----------



## X300 BEE (Feb 15, 2016)

once again am new here after owning a few of the jap cars etc decided to get a r35 as been looking for one for a while now and must say am well happy. was a member of the evo club for a few years when i was mad on them but then moved on to the porsche side for a while having a 911 and a beast of a cayenne bespoke with over 650 Bhp. have a few other toys at the moment. also have a 15 plate AMG GLA fully kitted with 400 BHP which it good fun and a every day drive. so just want to say hi once again to see if I get any responce lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2016)

*introduction*

hi, we are a family owned business based in aylesbury, buckingahmshire hp19 8tf, We have over twenty five years experience in the performance industry We can carry out a simple service / mot (on site ) to a full bespoke build- ecutek dealer, we also have a Used Car Sales Department we specialise in high performance vehicle sales & aftercare. We can also offer 0% intrest finance packages on all our performance packages. 
We hope to be able to offer great service to all the members, we can be contacted on 01296 436800


----------



## P33ORT (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, been browsing on here for a while just thought I'd say hi. Looking to get a gtr in the very near future liked em for years just been a liitle out of budget till now. Had a few pacy cars in past, currently running a 400 bhp Focus Rs. Hear the GTR is a different beast. ?
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Luke @ SVM (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello to all the newbies (with or without R35's!).

Severn Valley Motorsport is one of the UK's most well known specialists for Nissan R35 GT-R's and if you are looking for servicing, repairs, and 'Stage' power upgrade for one of these high performance vehicles be sure to either drop us a PM, give us a call on 01952 583917 or email us at [email protected] where we can discuss your requirements.

Luke


----------



## Male Extra (Apr 20, 2016)

*Male Extra Reviews*

Formulated with naturally potent ingredients, Male Extra helps boost sexual stamina for longer and better performance.


----------



## jayjay33 (Apr 29, 2016)

*GT-R Newbe*

Just like to say hi to all...Little new to the GT-R but i collect my new one at end of May and can`t wait.....


----------



## Jack1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi
I am new on here, i just bought 2011 nissan gtr R35 please treat me like a friend


----------



## itsharibro (May 6, 2016)

*Hello Guys!*

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, I am an Avid Car spotter, enthusiast, and love anything motor powered!

I fell in love with the GTR after recording this video.opcorn::chuckle:


----------



## itsharibro (May 6, 2016)

If you would like to watch it


----------



## itsharibro (May 6, 2016)

Go to this link


----------



## itsharibro (May 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny_v7TVRPPY


----------



## Streetlemon (May 11, 2016)

Hey everyone, Just joined the Forum, used to run a R34 GTT, upgraded to a 2009 R35 back in December, running Y pipe, panel filters and just upgrade Cobb stage 2 AP, very impressed as just been out for a spin and marked difference in performance. I seem to have annoying issue with the TPMS on 2 wheels which has been going on for a few months, guess it's the valves letting go slowly as losing pressure over time, anyone else got experience of this and anyone know anywhere Essex / Stansted type area where best to take to get the valves replaced? Cheers.


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, just joined the forum. I don't currently have a GTR but I did back in 2009. I'm looking to buy again now so if anyone knows of a mint grey or blue 2011-2013 please let me know as I seem to be spending a lot of time travelling up and down the country to see supposedly mint examples...lol. I'm based in South Wales...


----------



## robwight (Apr 10, 2004)

*New old member !!*

Been a member on this site for 14 years  , this is my 2nd post so yeah , I'm on fire.

Just a quick hello & I'm from up in Fife.

Buying a GTR next Tuesday fingers crossed , modified quite a bit with bigger turbos & forged , so will prob be asking a load of noob questions ..

I've had quite a few 911's c2s c4s, modified rs6 c5 ( 580hp & manual ) , but nothing quite like the GTR , just hope it runs reliably enough as its an everyday car for taking kids to school etc mostly

look forward to having chats

Wayne.


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

Hi Wayne,

I also had mostly 911's but then I went on a trip to the ring where I got the opportunity to drive a friends GTR and was amazed at its ability. I'm really struggling to find a good 2011-12 car at the moment. Looking forward to hearing more about your new acquisition....


----------



## robwight (Apr 10, 2004)

Gibbs said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I also had mostly 911's but then I went on a trip to the ring where I got the opportunity to drive a friends GTR and was amazed at its ability. I'm really struggling to find a good 2011-12 car at the moment. Looking forward to hearing more about your new acquisition....



Hi Gibbs , I think 911's are great cars ,beautiful lines and a fab all rounder.. I've never driven a GTR & I have high hopes  , are you looking for standard or modified ?

I know there's been a few minor changes to the GTR over the years , but for me personally between 09-12 its all about mileage & mods , maybe not so much the MYxx ? I may be wrong of course !, the MY09 I'm buying I can get a standard higher mileage MY12 for the same money, but no major goodies


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I also had mostly 911's but then I went on a trip to the ring where I got the opportunity to drive a friends GTR and was amazed at its ability. I'm really struggling to find a good 2011-12 car at the moment. Looking forward to hearing more about your new acquisition....


hi Gibbs,

the route I took was to have the local dealership (Middlehurst in St Helens) take my details for if they came across a nice example, e.g. a trade-in or someone having their GTR serviced with them who they knew wanted to sell. Ended up with a low mileage, completely stock that someone was just trading for a brand new one after their 3 year finance agreement was ending, plus it included a year's warranty which gave me some additional comfort. Took 2-3 months to find something which was probably quite lucky in the end but when you're willing to wait/travel then you're likely to find something that fits your requirements  

I used to say that i'd have one in dog sh1t brown if it meant I could own one so didn't stick to any particular colour, you could always factor in a wrap or repaint if a particular good price came along too?

Wes


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

Hi Wes... that sounds a good idea. I shall contact Middlehurst and Litchfield so they can keep my details on record should one turn up. Getting impatient though, I keep looking everyday only to see the same old stuff!! My wife keeps saying be patient one will come along, but you know how it is - when your ready to buy you just want one....


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

I also agree with you regarding the 911's. However, having had 911 Turbos and a GT3, the GTR just leaves a smile on my face that the 911 couldn't do.. Of course if I was being sensible, which at 50 I should be - the 911 would be a better purchase as it seldom loses value (if you buy well), but I'm not getting wiser with old age so sod it, its got to be a GTR. I don't mind modded or not as I would probably upgrade to a stage 4 anyway.


----------



## Jack1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Geoff


----------



## Jack1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone , i new on here this is my new toy


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

*Joining the GTR world!*

Hi,

Thought I'd drop a message to see what I'm letting myself in for! Just ordered an R35 MY17 due to get it Oct/Nov.... outgoing is my C63 Coupe I've had for almost three years.

Looking forward to 4WD among other things obviously as there's only so much my heart will take flooring the RWD '63 and it going in any direction it likes but forwards! 

Anyone else ordered one of the new ones? Hope to chat to some of you GTR owners soon! 

Thanks!

(Apologies if I've not followed any golden rules in the forums for messages, hopefully this first message hasn't got me into bother already!)


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I'd drop a message to see what I'm letting myself in for! Just ordered an R35 MY17 due to get it Oct/Nov.... outgoing is my C63 Coupe I've had for almost three years.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome! I'm a fairly new owner myself, but I've been driving it long enough to know that it's still a lively machine if you give it a boot full of right foot at the wrong time! I'm sure it's a lot more planted than your C63 though.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Yep i gave the test drive some right-foot and nearly killed myself so that pension plan might be a waste after all, best use it for fuel instead! :chuckle:


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Staninator said:


> Hi there and welcome! I'm a fairly new owner myself, but I've been driving it long enough to know that it's still a lively machine if you give it a boot full of right foot at the wrong time! I'm sure it's a lot more planted than your C63 though.


Yep i gave the test drive some right-foot and nearly killed myself so that pension plan might be a waste after all, best use it for fuel instead!


----------



## SpeedyP (May 22, 2016)

Morning All,

I've just taken the plunge and jumped into a GTR, been watching the seen for awhile and thought the car looks mint now. Had a few fast M/AMG and a 911 Turbo but this time I'm really excited.

Gone for the new MY17 car in Katsu orange (think that's how its spelt) with black leather, should be here mid Sept:wavey:

Looking forward to getting to some meets, oh and got onto the Spa Nismo day on June 13th be good to catchup with any other folk who'll be there for a few shandy's

cheers


----------



## joecosta (May 22, 2016)

*Newbie*

Hello,
i'm from France and discovered R35 with my new soon car and would to see what is possible to do with this car.
Hope to share/learn.
Regards.
;o)
:wavey:


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

SpeedyP said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I've just taken the plunge and jumped into a GTR, been watching the seen for awhile and thought the car looks mint now. Had a few fast M/AMG and a 911 Turbo but this time I'm really excited.
> 
> ...


Hi there, same spec/colour as I've ordered... dealer quoting 15th Nov atm but reckon it might be sooner. Equally looking forward to it after a superb 3yrs with my C63. Enjoy when you get it, get the pics up!!


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

SpeedyP said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I've just taken the plunge and jumped into a GTR, been watching the seen for awhile and thought the car looks mint now. Had a few fast M/AMG and a 911 Turbo but this time I'm really excited.
> 
> ...


Hi there, same spec/colour as I've ordered... dealer quoting 15th Nov atm but reckon it might be sooner. Equally looking forward to it after a superb 3yrs with my C63. Enjoy when you get it, get the pics up!!


----------



## SpeedyP (May 22, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Hi there, same spec/colour as I've ordered... dealer quoting 15th Nov atm but reckon it might be sooner. Equally looking forward to it after a superb 3yrs with my C63. Enjoy when you get it, get the pics up!!


Likewise, enjoy the car and pics of the twin!!. C63 is an awesome car, takes some skill putting that power down though


----------



## SpeedyP (May 22, 2016)

Jack1 said:


> Hi everyone , i new on here this is my new toy


Nice! congrats, seems like your collecting a few motors in your pic:wavey:


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

Hello All,

Just ordered MY17 GTR today... Cannot wait. Expecting a Sept/October delivery.

Been in and out of various cars, and I remember driving the current model of the GTR on the track and thought it was amazing. The only thing i was not too keen on was the interior at the time, and it looks like the 17 GTR has rectified this issue.

Car History
Civic Type-R
Audi S5
Maserati Grantourismo
Maserati Grantourismo S
Bentley Supersport - Yes... just sold this 

and Soon to have the new GTR - I can imagine it is very different to all of the above. Who else has ordered one of the new ones?


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Katsura said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just ordered MY17 GTR today... Cannot wait. Expecting a Sept/October delivery.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I ordered mine a few weeks ago and dealer advising November 15th but expecting sooner. If you've only ordered in past few days and been told September/October, that's really good news for me hopefully to get it sooner! 

Which city will yours be driving about in? I'm in Newcastle. Picked the new colour I'm guessing from your userID?

Can't wait to get mine, just wish it was in the Spring and not just before the Winter!!


----------



## mrdeeps (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Just joined today after picking up MY11 GTR (11 plate), can't say I've had a big car history and the GTR is the first "BIG" car or "beast" as my friend puts it.

Everyone I have talked to has advised and told me to get on to the forums so here I am, looking forward to getting to know everyone and hopefully checking out some meets!!

I work in IT but I'm on the right side of geeky  any IT help give me a shout. 


deep


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Welcome dude has the smile gone yet, its a VERY fast car so ease into it and enjoy:runaway:


----------



## mrdeeps (Jun 4, 2016)

Cheers dude!
Yep still got the smile but I think I am driving like a granny to be fair lol, will just take it easy and ease in to.


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Good evening everyone, hope you are all well.

I have been signed up for a couple of months now and thought how rude it was not to say hello to you all!!

Picked up my MY15 not that long ago (first time Skyline owner) and have fallen totally in love with it!  This thing is brutal and it's 'only' stock, albeit running a Milltek non-resonated y pipe (a quick thanks to Andy @ Middlehurst ).

Anyway, I'm sure I'll be asking lots and lots of questions and asking for the advice of the many knowledgeable forum folk. 

Kindest regards,
Alex


----------



## r33gtr12 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys, been on this forum for awhile started with a r33 gtr sold it then later had a blue facelift Gtr r35 which i also sold over a year ago

However the GTR bug has come back and recently purchased a white 2014 R35 looking to make it a stage 4 or 5 so if anyone has any parts please drop a PM


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

Well at last I found what I was looking for - the only annoying thing is it was just 20 miles down the road! I say that because I've been up and down the country like a yo yo arguing with people about what the word "mint" really means....lol I'm in Carmarthenshire and looking forward to some meets.....


----------



## Oasis666 (Feb 28, 2016)

The crazy grin won't wear off mate !! Get used to it happy days, and welcome ***128526;


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

*Hi just bought my first*

Hi guys just got my first GTR last friday really impressed it a 2010 with 21k in pearl white


----------



## Oasis666 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice one, they are a beast mate the more you drive it the more you will love it !!! ***128526;


----------



## 911viking (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi,

Long standing 911 fanboy with the occasional Ferraris just bought a MY15 Nismo. Ex Broemmler Motorsport development car so few little goodies like Ohlins TTX fitted. Took delivery at La Source Wed morning 9am, familiarized myself with the car following 1.5km to Spa F1 pit lane, signed up on the RSR day and hit the track 10am. Gentle first 1/3 lap until Pouhon then started to push on. Was wet on and off most of the day so ideal to getting used to the car. Absolutely love it, will defo get loads use. Now need to figure out what semis to use, will start with a set of Cup2's but keen to hear recommendations. The Dunlops the car came with goes in the bin. Also need to sort out brakes, standard Nismo brakes are horrid, utter shocking poor vs 997/991 GT3/RS brakes. Even my 991.2TS Cab would murder the Nismo under braking. Also keen to hear brakes recomendation. When brakes and tires are done, I can see the Nismo become one of my favorite cars


----------



## r33gtr12 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gibbs said:


> Well at last I found what I was looking for - the only annoying thing is it was just 20 miles down the road! I say that because I've been up and down the country like a yo yo arguing with people about what the word "mint" really means....lol I'm in Carmarthenshire and looking forward to some meets.....



Looks very clean bud!


----------



## ToonTinTin (Jun 29, 2016)

*Newbie..*

Picked up my first GTR (MY12) a month ago and love it. Mates have been telling me to get one for years....finally caved in, and its is great. Couple of little tweaks have it up to 600bhp (just to make it a little different!).

Cheers.


----------



## markg.uk1 (Jun 26, 2016)

*1st GT-R*

Hi i'm new to this forum so i just want to intrduce myself 
i am the proud owner of a 2012 r35 gtr and i absolutely love it ,i bought it from Auto Torque who were great by the way so i'm looking to make a few mods and i think this is the place for all the info 

Cheers


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Be careful when modding its infectious LOL and addictive, loads of good advice available on here.


----------



## Stevef (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,
Not an owner yet but the search has begun. Looking for a late or near new car for weekend hooning with the odd track day. As a serial super car owner it's going to be interesting to see how this works out as a comparison.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stevef said:


> Hi,
> Not an owner yet but the search has begun. Looking for a late or near new car for weekend hooning with the odd track day. As a serial super car owner it's going to be interesting to see how this works out as a comparison.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


It will be an eye opener:wavey:


----------



## Stevef (Jun 24, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> It will be an eye opener:wavey:




Cheers!

Any thoughts on ex demo cars, it seems there's not much else about that isn't the other side of the country from me?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to all the new peeps!


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm (still) not an owner as I started a home renovation project this year.  Almost done though! Can never fault the wisdom of renovating your home though, whether residential or investment property.


Property is almost done and then I can get back on track to get the car (house renovation has been less than I budgeted so far and no big surprises!)!! Wait a few months of saving as I'd rather not liquidate any of my savings (they've gone up post Brexit!!).


What's everyone's thoughts on getting a low mileage, standard 2012 (or even 2013!) car in the 50-55k range? This seems harder and harder to find.  

Used cars either 09-10 models or 2014+ at the 65k + range.


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

*Hi guys, new member*

Hi everyone, I am from france, i have my gtr for a bit more than a year now, mainly trying to mod it track days
The car:
2009 premium gps
35000kms
The mods :
Matt grey covering
A few stickers
Reverse view camera
Apr canards
Knightracer wing
Hks resonated mid pipe, gtc intakes
Gtc suction pipes
Rays 20 te37 gunmetal blue (285/335 pss) 
Ohlins dfv 
dixcel brake rotors
Takata bucket race le seats
Takata harness
Cusco sways
Whiteline endlinks and camber, anti lift bushings
Craft square mirrors
Linney downpipes
asnu 1050 injectors
Fuel pumps + tune sp98, E85
cheers guys, a lot of passionate people in here


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

GOGO SPEED said:


> Hi everyone, I am from france, i have my gtr for a bit more than a year now, mainly trying to mod it track days
> The car:
> 2009 premium gps
> 35000kms
> ...


We need pics!!! Sounds fun, can you clarify tyre sizes in the complete size ie 285/35/20!! As 335 sounds too big to have the same height or rolling radius for the 285 front !


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> We need pics!!! Sounds fun, can you clarify tyre sizes in the complete size ie 285/35/20!! As 335 sounds too big to have the same height or rolling radius for the 285 front !


285/35/20 335/30/20 same radius, i also forgot the full set of sunline racing rear arms


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

GOGO SPEED said:


> 285/35/20 335/30/20 same radius, i also forgot the full set of sunline racing rear arms


Yes you are correct 27.9" tall starnge how the R888 package for GTR is 315/30/20 & 285/35/20 which is what I have.


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Yes you are correct 27.9" tall starnge how the R888 package for GTR is 315/30/20 & 285/35/20 which is what I have.


I am going to swap those for the same size at the front and 325/30 at the rear michelin cup 2, 0.2 difference if i remember correctly but acceptable, no attessa issues


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

sorry for the pics, imageshack issues


----------



## Alper (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello everyone my names Alper and I'm new to the forum. I currently drive a Honda Civic Type R and I'm looking to upgrade to a R33 GTR in the near future.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Supra didnt last long then.


----------



## Alper (Aug 15, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Supra didnt last long then.


Hey John I crashed the Supra.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I know !!! Maybe 4WD will suit you better


----------



## Alper (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe your right. 

I'm totally gutted but I have to move on.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum and looking forward to joking the GTR club soon 
Been looking at purchasing a GTR for a while now and have decided to buy myself an MY17. The worst part is choosing a colour


----------



## newbie101 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi all,

Just picked up my MY09 from ATP today. Mostly standard but was stage 1 tuned by Middlehurst a couple of years ago. 

Hoping to meet a few fellow owners at JAE next month!


----------



## JDMFanZA (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 

My name is Gareth and I am from Johannesburg, South Africa.

I am not a GTR owner, but I hope to be one in the near future, my dream would be to own an R34 GTR 

My current car - 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi

My ex cars:

2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi - R.I.P
1998 Nissan Sabre 200 GXI


----------



## Essex-gtr (Aug 30, 2016)

Hiya guys I'm new to the GTR ownership. Had a nice selection of cars before but time came to join the club. 
It's a 09 4.25


----------



## chipshopman (Sep 2, 2016)

*"Graduate" Newbie*

Hi all,
I've just "graduated" from a 350z to a GTR - a 2012 Recaro Edition in Daytona Blue. Picked it up from ATP on Thursday just gone. Already appreciating how amazing these cars really are!

So, thought I'd join the community. I have a habit of lurking with the occasional post... 

Cheers.
chipshopman
Nissan GTR
Suzuki V-Strom DL1000


----------



## AcelineR32 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone. About to be a R32 GTR owner once it drops off at the port. Been reading a lot already, glad to be here. I have tuned cars before but the potential of the R32 is very exciting. Can't wait to get modding.

Waiting For: 1991 Skyline R32 GT-R (all stock)

Older Cars:
1993 Ford Probe
2005 Dodge SRT-4


----------



## Bulldog999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I've joined the site following my first experience driving a R35 & I've now got to buy my own one. I'm looking at a MY11 or newer & I'm based in Hertfordshire. I was originally in the market for an Aston but I think they will fall far short of the experience that can be had from a GTR! 

If anyone hears of one becoming available for decent money, feel free to let me know. I'll be on the site most days now. 

Cheers 
Bulldog


----------



## Dane.Vettor (Sep 21, 2016)

hiii everyone i'm dane not a gtr owner but one of mates had it so i have done some rides in it.so i would like to take part in some discussions on gtr.happy to be part of the family.


----------



## Parv (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. I bough the my first Gtr around 12months ago, completely stock. Since owning it I've had a state 4.25 from Knightracer, absolutely love it. But now wanting more power. It's also had a bigger intercooler from Knightracer too.


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I have been lurking for some time but decided to join after buying an R35 GTR. I'm looking forward to getting involved in some banter and events if i can.


----------



## colin_nnewman (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello all I am a new 2009 R35 Gtr owner in the UAE I will create a new thread soon with pics of the car etc.


----------



## phillywilson (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Newbie here, just bought my R35, 2011, pearl white. Pictures to follow,

Phil


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have been lurking around on many R35 forums for about 2 years.
Will finally try to be more active, and try to provide knowledge where I can.
In 2014 I bought a supersilver MY2010, stage 4.25.

Cheers,
Marcus


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Evening all, 
Hail from Ashford Kent.
Purchased my dream car - R35 64 plate in vibrant red. A large upgrade from an 09 Civic type R.
Looking forward to the journey - learning and contributing as much as i can:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6j1a3w7yqi1ao5u/2016-09-30 07.14.39.jpg?dl=0


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Hola amigos...

Ordered my first GTR a month a go. A GTR Prestige in Storm White with black leather. Looking like Dec delivery currently. Had a dealer demo over the weekend. I was very impressed. I sold my M4 and am waiting on the GTR. 

The new interior is much better. Still not an amazing cabin coming from the M4 but it's comfortable. The NissanConnect system seems a bit dated feeling even though its brand new. I'll miss the M4 for those types of luxurious items like HUD and good entertainment system etc. The raw power is the GTR will be fun though.


----------



## shane159 (Oct 24, 2016)

*New Lad*

Hi guys, 

new boy to the forum here currently debating weather to sell my C63 and buy a R35???


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi guys, I've had my R35 a couple of months now so still relatively new to it all.
Made the jump after owning a few Evo's over 10 years.
Just thought I'd get acquainted with the site ?


----------



## D4rlg (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi all 
Just bought my first gtr and so seemed right to join here
Had evo 9 gt running 540 for 7 years and decided time was right to go for something a little more grown up 
Must say loved the evo. But gtr now has my heart is an 09 black edition totally standard
Fantastic car am looking forward to checking out the forums and getting some advice as I go along 
Dream car for me will be cherished


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

D4rlg said:


> Hi all
> Just bought my first gtr and so seemed right to join here
> Had evo 9 gt running 540 for 7 years and decided time was right to go for something a little more grown up
> Must say loved the evo. But gtr now has my heart is an 09 black edition totally standard
> ...


welcome on board:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Mc (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum, hopefully have my R35 next week all going well. Interested to read up on a few topics and hopefully get stuck into modding the new car.

So far it seems a great forum with a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Chris Mc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum, hopefully have my R35 next week all going well. Interested to read up on a few topics and hopefully get stuck into modding the new car.
> 
> So far it seems a great forum with a wealth of knowledge.


welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## Cousy (Sep 10, 2015)

*C63*



shane159 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> new boy to the forum here currently debating weather to sell my C63 and buy a R35???


Same as you, I have a 2012 C63 Coupe and looking to get a MY11 R35 in 2017 so looking for advice. Do I buy a 4.25 tuned car or standard and tune myself. Must be more cost effective buying an already tuned car but does it come with the risk of it being 'abused' .......


----------



## bellsteve1973 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

New to the forum and looking for a little help if possible. I know you've had this question asked a million times before but looking for a little piece of mind. I've got the chance of getting a 2016 GTR which I've wanted for a few years now. Just wanting to know the servicing intervals of the car and rough costs. Will only be doing around 8k per year. 

Also how long would you expect tyres/ disc/ pads to last with normal driving( won't ever be tracked) just the odd blast on normal roads plus rough costs of the above. 

Thanks


----------



## Gtrrr (Jun 30, 2015)

HI Gents, wanted to say hello from germany. Got my first GTR with import racing stage 1 two years ago. After selling it I noticed that I got addicted and could not do without a R35 GTR. So I bought an Alpha 10 build with 1000hp some weeks ago. Will drive next year as my baby will be in the garage over the winter. 
As the German forum is quite boring I will be more active here. 

Cheers
Gtrrr


----------



## RandomDude76 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi guys - just joined - had a whole heap of performance cars and now in the market for a c£35k GTR. Just need to work out what to look for !!!

Look forward to being part of this community


----------



## NickB (Nov 27, 2016)

*Newbie from Bedfordshire*

Hi to all, will be picking up a MY13 GTR this week. Hoping to get to the Battalion event on Saturday. Had a of lot of quick cars in the past and track car, but mostly i miss a 996tt which had Manthey Racing engine upgrades and other brake and zorst mods etc etc. Was completely mental and been missing it ever since i sold it about 7 yrs ago - so hoping now the GTR will fill the void! Doubtless i'll soon start down the slippery slope of modding :O)

Would also be great to meet up with other owners in Beds/Bucks/Herts/Cambs etc. 

Cheers
Nick


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

*Hello Everybody*

Just signed up to this great site. I recently bought a MY10 with 14k on the clock. Living in North Yorks and looking forward to being more active on here.
Cheers 
Daz


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all. New to forum and love down in the south-east near London. Hoping to buy an my11 in Feb once my wife has our new baby.

Been religiously researching my new car for some time ( was considering m4, rs3 saloon among others) I've decided on a gtr. Itch I just have to scratch..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

*Hello Im new to this*

I have bought a new 2016 GTR [16 Plate] have wanted a GTR since i was 21 ... now finally before my 37th birthday and after the birth of my baby Son i can proudly say i now own MY dream car. didnt want a used one hence the time it took me to buy it!! its in Blue ... i have uploaded pictures of it but not sure if its worked!! LOVE this car !!! all i have done to it is had the windows tinted, tracker system fitted and a miltek mid pipe after its 1st optimisation and love it even more!!

Im in South London, Purley area anyone close let me know!


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

D12ENX said:


> I have bought a new 2016 GTR [16 Plate] have wanted a GTR since i was 21 ... now finally before my 37th birthday and after the birth of my baby Son i can proudly say i now own MY dream car. didnt want a used one hence the time it took me to buy it!! its in Blue ... i have uploaded pictures of it but not sure if its worked!! LOVE this car !!! all i have done to it is had the windows tinted, tracker system fitted and a miltek mid pipe after its 1st optimisation and love it even more!!
> 
> Im in South London, Purley area anyone close let me know!


Congrats on the new car looks really nice even though it's upside down. I have just turned 37 too and treated myself to a MY17 GTR. I love them. I was working in Purley High St and live in 30 mins from there.


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> Congrats on the new car looks really nice even though it's upside down. I have just turned 37 too and treated myself to a MY17 GTR. I love them. I was working in Purley High St and live in 30 mins from there.


Cool !!! Lol sorry about the pic upside-down.. can't figure out how to change it I'll try again lol










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

D12ENX said:


> Cool !!! Lol sorry about the pic upside-down.. can't figure out how to change it I'll try again lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol and again... it's upside down don't get it .. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

D12ENX said:


> I have bought a new 2016 GTR [16 Plate] have wanted a GTR since i was 21 ... now finally before my 37th birthday and after the birth of my baby Son i can proudly say i now own MY dream car. didnt want a used one hence the time it took me to buy it!! its in Blue ... i have uploaded pictures of it but not sure if its worked!! LOVE this car !!! all i have done to it is had the windows tinted, tracker system fitted and a miltek mid pipe after its 1st optimisation and love it even more!!
> 
> Im in South London, Purley area anyone close let me know!


Wow. We're in a similar boat. Same age, live in orpington, wife just about to have our second... 

I haven't bought yet. Planning on end of January after Xmas is out the way. 

Have you got the baby in the back yet? What seat are you using? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

james_barker said:


> Wow. We're in a similar boat. Same age, live in orpington, wife just about to have our second...
> 
> I haven't bought yet. Planning on end of January after Xmas is out the way.
> 
> ...


My wife is expecting our second In May but my 4 year old uses a maxi cosi but I'll be looking at what baby seat to use. I'm in Bexley so pretty much around the corner from you.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

There you go


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

paulg1979 said:


> There you go


How did you do that ,??? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

too much downforce ? :thumbsup:


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

james_barker said:


> Wow. We're in a similar boat. Same age, live in orpington, wife just about to have our second...
> 
> I haven't bought yet. Planning on end of January after Xmas is out the way.
> 
> ...


Yeh baby seat fits fine !! Not with the iso fix .. and seat does need to be up right lol who cares it's funny when going tesco in it lol only done it once the looks I was getting because they didn't expect me and the Mrs to get a 3 month old baby out the back lol 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

D12ENX said:


> Yeh baby seat fits fine !! Not with the iso fix .. and seat does need to be up right lol who cares it's funny when going tesco in it lol only done it once the looks I was getting because they didn't expect me and the Mrs to get a 3 month old baby out the back lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


BTW the baby seat is from mamas and puppas cyber fix seat.. works fine  using the seat belt .. wouldn't advise it for every day trips .. though .. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

D12ENX said:


> Yeh baby seat fits fine !! Not with the iso fix .. and seat does need to be up right lol who cares it's funny when going tesco in it lol only done it once the looks I was getting because they didn't expect me and the Mrs to get a 3 month old baby out the back lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If it's not too much trouble in the new year would you mind if I came and had a look at the seat in the car? Still need to have confidence that my 5"2 wife, 3 yr old and new baby could fit in it before I make the purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

james_barker said:


> If it's not too much trouble in the new year would you mind if I came and had a look at the seat in the car? Still need to have confidence that my 5"2 wife, 3 yr old and new baby could fit in it before I make the purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't mind at all!! But the Mrs and my little boy will be going to Poland for 1 month from next week meaning she will have the baby seat with her. .. so can do when she is back.. but ... I do have a picture of it in the car with my son in the seat









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KentGTR94 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys, new to the GTR scene, purchased mine just over a week ago and love it.. there's only one problem, the modding has already began ***129300;***128514;


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Kent. Where in Kent are u? 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

*my17 GTR arriving in January... can't wait.. have a question*

Hello All,

Very excited to say my new GTR arrives in January '17.

Just wondering if anyone knows what's the best camera to fit to the front somewhere so we can see what's going on when going through those narrow road bollards as the GTR is a wide car and there are plenty of those bollards in London...

Is there one that fits and can be linked into the dash screen of the GTR?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shawn906 (Dec 21, 2016)

Unfortunately it's hi and bye for me. Recently bought my 2013 GTR Premium edition in October with 9600 miles on the clock, crashed earlier this week. Previously owned a Bentley GT for 2 years and prior to that a few other cars including Nissan 350Z. I was coming on to a motorway doing "60 mph" when the car aquaplaned, hit both barriers.

Repair quote came back as £46000 so the insurance has called it a write off. Waiting to hear if/what they'll pay out. Absolutely gutted!

Take car in the wet weather this winter!


----------



## KentGTR94 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm Located near Maidston buddy.. just a shame the weathers so damp lately


----------



## KentGTR94 (Dec 20, 2016)

Shawn906 said:


> Unfortunately it's hi and bye for me. Recently bought my 2013 GTR Premium edition in October with 9600 miles on the clock, crashed earlier this week. Previously owned a Bentley GT for 2 years and prior to that a few other cars including Nissan 350Z. I was coming on to a motorway doing "60 mph" when the car aquaplaned, hit both barriers.
> 
> Repair quote came back as £46000 so the insurance has called it a write off. Waiting to hear if/what they'll pay out. Absolutely gutted!
> 
> Take car in the wet weather this winter!




Ahhh you must be absolutely gutted after that, I know for a fact I would be..


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ah cool. Let me know if you fancy a ride out somewhere. I'm in Ashford so only down the road. U done any mods? 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentGTR94 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've had a Litchfield sports exhaust fitted, gearbox update and 4 light update on the rear  soon to be stage 4 in the new year ??


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sounds good. 
Ive had stage 1 litchfield, Jet fighter exhaust tips, Paddle extensions shiftkoncept, Vinyl wrapping on the inside.
Soon start wrapping the outside as well!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Shawn906 said:


> Unfortunately it's hi and bye for me. Recently bought my 2013 GTR Premium edition in October with 9600 miles on the clock, crashed earlier this week. Previously owned a Bentley GT for 2 years and prior to that a few other cars including Nissan 350Z. I was coming on to a motorway doing "60 mph" when the car aquaplaned, hit both barriers.
> 
> Repair quote came back as £46000 so the insurance has called it a write off. Waiting to hear if/what they'll pay out. Absolutely gutted!
> 
> Take car in the wet weather this winter!


Gutted for you, what tyres did you have on?


----------



## roscop123 (Jan 12, 2017)

hi folks just joined 

on the hunt for my 1st gtr ....cant decide what year to go for best deal ...i have 20k own money deposit and 30/40k sittin ready borrowed to make up the rest....waited 7 year for one lol time has come...


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

I just got my new GTR yesterday and went for a drive in the countryside.

It's a beautiful car with amazing handling and agility. And it is very comfortable as a daily Driver. I am feeling very blessed to have it.

Chris Harris nailed it in his new Topgear Video (except this new one does not feel 'old' at all. It feels refreshingly new). Nissan have understated how good it really is compared to previous ones from what I can see in my humble opinion :clap:

Although even the previous one are great too and legends :thumbsup:


----------



## RestInSpeed (Jan 12, 2017)

*Hello there! Need help.*

Well I'm not a owner but a GTR enthusiast. Always loved it and will surely buy one in red . I'm a mechanical engineering student and I need to make an report on a specific IC Engine. Yes I went for the heart of Godzilla. I've been trying to find the details of the R35 engine but its difficult to research for it. If anyone would like to help me out let me know. Also hoping you won't mind me not being an owner. 

God Bless everyone.
DJ


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi guys, not an entirely new owner. I brought my GTR back in October, 2010 in brilliant pear white. Just thought I'd introduce myself!

Cheers

Jim


----------



## roscop123 (Jan 12, 2017)

hi mate how much did u pay for yours im in the process of tryin to get a 2010 its about my limit at the moment 

cheers


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Gutted for you, what tyres did you have on?


From the photo they look like non-runflats because of the curvature of the side walls, but difficult to tell. 

What ever they were, no tyre will give us magical grip in the rain, 550bhp will break free all day long on any compound of tyre in the pissing rain. If the driver doesn't feel the car, this is the result.

Look at the popped bonnet, what a ridiculous do-gooder waste of money of an idea! It's a crazy world when you have to buy cancelers to negate this type of bullshit that cost money in the first place.


----------



## Kev M (Feb 5, 2017)

New to the GTR forum, at the min im looking at info and problems with 09-10 cars hope to be buying one in the next two month.

Great to see some excellent info from owners, totally confused by modified cars so many upgrades.

Thanks
Kev


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Shawn906 said:


> Unfortunately it's hi and bye for me. Recently bought my 2013 GTR Premium edition in October with 9600 miles on the clock, crashed earlier this week. Previously owned a Bentley GT for 2 years and prior to that a few other cars including Nissan 350Z. I was coming on to a motorway doing "60 mph" when the car aquaplaned, hit both barriers.
> 
> Repair quote came back as £46000 so the insurance has called it a write off. Waiting to hear if/what they'll pay out. Absolutely gutted!
> 
> Take car in the wet weather this winter!


I know how you feel, mine aquaplaned but no significant damage, rear diffuser mainly, 60 secs in.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> I know how you feel, mine aquaplaned but no significant damage, rear diffuser mainly, 60 secs in.


You ever feel you should just get a love comfortable pair of shoes and walk everywhere dude?! Lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> You ever feel you should just get a love comfortable pair of shoes and walk everywhere dude?! Lol


That day ......yes, gave me an excuse to colour code the whole car black though, diffuser, skirts and front splitter.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> I know how you feel, mine aquaplaned but no significant damage, rear diffuser mainly, 60 secs in.


What tyres were you using it when you span?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

james_barker said:


> What tyres were you using it when you span?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Michelin Pilots, its apparently a well known blackspot for aquaplaning. 285 front 335 rear.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Michelin Pilots, its apparently a well known blackspot for aquaplaning. 285 front 335 rear.


Scary to even watch the video. The super sports are meant to be very good in the wet and I had a new set just put on my new GTR (replacing existing r888) for exactly that reason. Hope your gtr not badly damaged. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

james_barker said:


> Scary to even watch the video. The super sports are meant to be very good in the wet and I had a new set just put on my new GTR (replacing existing r888) for exactly that reason. Hope your gtr not badly damaged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think with tyres that wide and water that deep theres no stopping it, ive gone back to runflats till its drier !!!!
This was front damage and replaced rear diffuser which a member gave me !!





All repaired and PPF applied and did a trans cooler while front was off


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> I think with tyres that wide and water that deep theres no stopping it, ive gone back to runflats till its drier !!!!
> This was front damage and replaced rear diffuser which a member gave me !!
> 
> 
> ...


How are run flats going to affect performance in the wet? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Wider the tyre the more likely to aquaplane, so 285 on split rims 255 on stock wheels front, 335 on rear now 285, still need to be careful but its less likely to turn into a surfboard at any given opportunity.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Know that feeling!! I have 345's on the back and it can be a little hairy lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Know that feeling!! I have 345's on the back and it can be a little hairy lol


What size fronts you running dude??


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

*finally got a r35*

hi all, just a quick hello, recently bought a 2010 black edition in red of a fellow member on here, running stage 4.5 litchfield. loving it!!!


----------



## Jay46 (Feb 8, 2017)

*newbie*

Hey lads, thanks for having me. Jay here, currently in the process of building an R34 coupe in factory yellow. It was a standard RB20 auto but is currently being converted to an RB25DET Gen2 manual, just by chance a mate offered it to me as he ran out of fund for racing and needed out. Full exhaust going on, FMIC, race rad, Blitz boost controller, air filter, proper rolling road remap, HKS coilovers, staggered 18s (8.5 front/9.5 rear), Exedy clutch, etc. Body is pretty standard, plan is a nice bumper and skirts, nothing really too OTT. Looking forward togetting a few pics up


----------



## dkdavid (Feb 12, 2017)

*Hi all i am new*

As above new to this forum, picking my new my17 gtr up on Thursday 16th February , and looking forward to it, it will replace my s5 (2015 model) always admired these cars since i borrowed one for a few days, looking forward to it , but not the running in !
ALB
Dave


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

*A fresh owner to the GTR experience*

Good morning all,

So I am about to purchase a 2010 GTR from Redline Specialist cars. I am trading a SLK55 AMG which felt positively pedestrian after a good run out in the Nissan. Absolutely cant wait for Saturday to arrive, I have wanted a GTR since my uncle took me out in his R32 many moons ago...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

chubmonkey said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> So I am about to purchase a 2010 GTR from Redline Specialist cars. I am trading a SLK55 AMG which felt positively pedestrian after a good run out in the Nissan. Absolutely cant wait for Saturday to arrive, I have wanted a GTR since my uncle took me out in his R32 many moons ago...


Your going to love the GTR every-time I drive it the thing puts a smile on my face, things like the Merc I just find comfortable but boring.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Your going to love the GTR every-time I drive it the thing puts a smile on my face, things like the Merc I just find comfortable but boring.


Indeed. Had mine a week and look for any excuse to go out, although the weather isn't ideal. Hot sunshine and dry roads will make it amazing. Roll on summer!

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys, I have wanted a GTR for so long now Saturday feels an age away. I was a little disapointed that I was sold the car as standard and yet it has some stage of switchable map, accessible with a the cancel button on the steering wheel. The car isnt overly loud and in pretty amazing condition so I am going to look forward ro the drive home. Its just north of Leeds and I live in Surrey so a good run to get familiar with the car. Once collected I shall find the appropriate section to ask for help with discovering what maps have been applied..


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

chubmonkey said:


> Thanks for the response guys, I have wanted a GTR for so long now Saturday feels an age away. I was a little disapointed that I was sold the car as standard and yet it has some stage of switchable map, accessible with a the cancel button on the steering wheel. The car isnt overly loud and in pretty amazing condition so I am going to look forward ro the drive home. Its just north of Leeds and I live in Surrey so a good run to get familiar with the car. Once collected I shall find the appropriate section to ask for help with discovering what maps have been applied..


I would be clear on what stage it is before buying and importantly who mapped it. Isn't this shown in the historic paperwork? 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

james_barker said:


> I would be clear on what stage it is before buying and importantly who mapped it. Isn't this shown in the historic paperwork?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not, it has a full history but the sales guy told me its stadard. I would have had it mapped myself anyhow but it would be nice to know. It will be fully looked after by Litchfield moving forward, its just a shame that the garage get great customer reviews and yet dont fully know the product they are selling. There are a couple of new GTR's in stock that look pretty amazing, something to get my head down with to start saving


----------



## danielm (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi folks.
New MY15 owner. First GT-R.
Based in Cheltenham.
Need to figure out how to upload some photos!
Dan


----------



## CharlieTech (Mar 5, 2017)

*hi all,*

GTR fanboy over here.. just can't afford one ... Yet! Had my Megane R26 for nearly 10 years and still having a great time with it though 

also in to bikes.. got an old fireblade after my 600rr was stolen last year.


----------



## CharlieTech (Mar 5, 2017)

Shawn906 said:


> Unfortunately it's hi and bye for me. Recently bought my 2013 GTR Premium edition in October with 9600 miles on the clock, crashed earlier this week. Previously owned a Bentley GT for 2 years and prior to that a few other cars including Nissan 350Z. I was coming on to a motorway doing "60 mph" when the car aquaplaned, hit both barriers.
> 
> Repair quote came back as £46000 so the insurance has called it a write off. Waiting to hear if/what they'll pay out. Absolutely gutted!
> 
> Take car in the wet weather this winter!


i would cry!


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

Saying hi as a newbie!!! 2014 GTR Track Edition owner. Look forward to joining in the discussions!  

Sai


----------



## Ahmedm353 (Mar 10, 2017)

*dream car GTR*

Hello All 

I have hired a gtr recently (2010), and since then i officially became obsessed with it. Hoping to buy one in the near future, just joined this forum to get more useful information about and to see what kind of mods others are doing with their GTRs.


----------



## LeeTR (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi All,
Looking to buy a GT-R in the next few months, joined for some info and maybe to purchase from here. Lee


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Hi all newbie here*

Just picked up my first Nissan GTR R35 last week, it's a gunmetal grey black edition, stage 4.25. Loving every minute of it. Can't stop looking at it. 

I came from a Porsche 996 turbo.

Regards
Bart


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

Similar position to others, joined forum to access the combined knowledge of others. Planning on buying an R35 in the coming 1 or 2 months, usually buy privately and like to read and research to make informed an buy. thanks,


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Just bought an 09 Black, stage 4 with KSG valvetronic exhaust, screams like an F1 car! Very nice sound!

Have the dreaded crackle on passenger speaker though so looks like a nav upgrade on the car is required. Should have got more off the price, thought it was just a speaker! Never mind.


----------



## Razza (Oct 25, 2014)

looking at selling my pride on joy soon look out on the classifieds


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi guys, in the hunt for my first GTR. Looking for sone good buying advice on the forum.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi all, I've been looking for a GTR for a while now & aim to have one within the next month or so.

I've got to say this is a great forum with so much information for anyone looking to buy a GTR. My previous car was an Escort RS Cosworth which I owned for 15 years so it will be great to see how the technology has moved on over the last 20+ years.

So far I have test drive 2 cars & have to say considering the weight of the car I was more than impressed.

Graham


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Joining the club soon!
Again, can't iterate enough what countless before me have said, this site is a gold mine for information and help for people interested in getting involved.

I'm based in London, and my biggest concern is parking! Or, lake thereof!

Cheers
Ed


----------



## azlondon (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just sold my charged M3 today and ready to jump into a GT-R and join the club. 

Based in London and hopefully be in a new car in the next few weeks.

Cheers

Aaron


----------



## Andy L (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all. Had my 09 since July last year and still absolutely love it ! Got speaker crackle so Andy at R35 Audio is going to help me out. Also spoke to ACspeedtech and think i will be calling on them soon to help with some stuff. The forum has already been invaluable for advice so thank you all for your posts.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. Been loitering for a couple of weeks so thought I'd better formally say hi!

Currently GTRless, although I had a text from a mate earlier to say he'd been down to DVS and my car was there awaiting inspection and re-registration (I'm in Jersey and the car was a UK import - MY17, 300 miles, Vibrant Red) so the wait should hopefully be over in the next day or two!!

Current wheels (which I'll be selling) is a Merc A45 AMG, but previous cars were, going backwards:-

R8 (V8)
Audi RS4 Avant
Kia Sportage (don't laugh)
Nissan 370z Black Edition
Nissan 350z
Porsche Boxster
Alfa 147
Renault Clio (1.2!)

Will post some pics up when the beast from the east arrives


----------



## Inzy (Apr 12, 2017)

*Excited GT-R Newbie...*

Afternoon all,

First post on here...Having owned a 40th Anniversary Edition 370Z for a few years, I have finally got myself in the position to buy a Storm White MY17 GT-R with delivery miles on the clock...currently feeling like a kid at Christmas! Hopefully picking up in a couple of weeks, and am really enjoying reading this forum. Looking forward to attending some club meets and keeping up to date.

Cheers! 

Simon.


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Hi*

Just bought my first GTR, gunmetal grey black edition stage 2 Litchfield. Can't stop smiling, have wanted one for so long


----------



## alex_bg (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey everyone. Freshly baked 2017 owner here. Coming from a RWD XF-R and this thing is a weapon!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Djtaylo2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey, just joined after purchasing my17 GTR, I've always checked this site for information on GTR's and happy to be part of the community. Damian


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everyone i have just sold my a45 amg and now is going be time move into my dream car the gtr as been a dream of mine since they were first released and now this dream is about to come true just need find the right car now .. so anyhow just wanted say hi and introduced myself ?


----------



## JENSENGTR1974 (May 2, 2017)

*Newbie*

Hi, back again with my new GT-R after a 4 year sabbatical from my old 09 plate, loving being back in the club !!


----------



## JENSENGTR1974 (May 2, 2017)

*my new girl*

My new Eleanor !


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

JENSENGTR1974 said:


> My new Eleanor !


Lovely! Great plate too.


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

JENSENGTR1974 said:


> My new Eleanor !


Sweet!


----------



## dkdavid (Feb 12, 2017)

Lovely !


----------



## swaussie (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been waiting to post here for the past 6 weeks but the NHPC in Geneva is possibly the most incompetent bunch of ****'s I have ever had the misfortune to deal with! I ordered the 2017 in Katsura Orange that they had in stock - they have screwed up pretty much everything they could and today I find out that instead of simply applying to swap number plates (in Switzerland you own the plates) they have ordered NEW plates which will take another 2 weeks! On top of that I also found out this morning that they told my insurance company to swap my insurance over to the GTR 3 weeks ago which means I have been driving my current car uninsured! 

I thought this was going to be the coolest and most exciting purchase of my life, now I am angry, frustrated and ready to tell them where to shove it! 

Is this what I can expect from Nissan? My girlfriend just bought an X1 and she was treated like a bloody queen - this thing costs double the money and I feel like they dont give two f's...


----------



## Gtrt90 (May 17, 2017)

Hey everyone! Having owned my R35 for a few years ive just signed up! Ill get some pics up on the weekend! Looking forward to getting to know some of you


----------



## Ian GTR (May 5, 2017)

*Hey from Farnham Surrey*

Hey folks another newb here - I'm based in Farnham Surrey. Had my 2009 for 2 weeks and loving it - lots of questions will post separately but just wanted to say hi 

Here's a few (dealer) pics of my car - strangely no GT-R logo on the rear - dealer reckons it came like that from the factory (?)

Cheers
Ian


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Ian GTR said:


> Hey folks another newb here - I'm based in Farnham Surrey. Had my 2009 for 2 weeks and loving it - lots of questions will post separately but just wanted to say hi
> 
> Here's a few (dealer) pics of my car - strangely no GT-R logo on the rear - dealer reckons it came like that from the factory (?)
> 
> ...


Welcome mate I'm about a month into ownership and also have a 2009 , my car is grey though and mine has a gtr badge 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol just read that back it sounds like I gloating about having a badge I wasn't I was just letting you know they should come with one ; )

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Ian GTR said:


> Here's a few (dealer) pics of my car - strangely no GT-R logo on the rear - dealer reckons it came like that from the factory (?)
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


I'm afraid he's full of bullshit, it should have a badge.

Lots of owners get rid of the ugly Nissan badge on the boot, but the GT-R badge is sacred


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

swaussie said:


> Is this what I can expect from Nissan? My girlfriend just bought an X1 and she was treated like a bloody queen - this thing costs double the money and I feel like they dont give two f's...


Yes they are mostly incompetent.

They actually lost my car (brand new ordered 3 months previous) the day before I was due to collect it from the dealership.

I ended up having the showroom GT-R for a week while they located mine, which turned out well because I put 500 miles on their brand new car instead of mine.

But yes, they do seem to make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## swaussie (Nov 20, 2012)

So after I did the transfer of insurance myself, filling in all the registration papers and going to the motor registry on my own time and filling in the number plate transfer forms myself... Nissan happily took my money and pushed me out the garage as quickly as they could - no explanation of anything and the only help they gave was to connect my mobile to the car! 

Thankfully the car is simply awesome and I can now move on from that horrible experience and enjoy a long weekend in the Alps


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

looking good  ^^


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

swaussie said:


> So after I did the transfer of insurance myself, filling in all the registration papers and going to the motor registry on my own time and filling in the number plate transfer forms myself... Nissan happily took my money and pushed me out the garage as quickly as they could - no explanation of anything and the only help they gave was to connect my mobile to the car!
> 
> Thankfully the car is simply awesome and I can now move on from that horrible experience and enjoy a long weekend in the Alps


I love this colour suits the gtr' s lines imo 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Hi All just a quick post to say hello.

Just sold my Evo X FQ360 few months back and very close to being able to purchase my first GTR so joint the site to read up on the car ask a few questions and maybe find the right car in the for sale section.

Below is the pic of the Evo running 420bhp that the GTR will be replacing, owned her for 2 years but have always had the GTR itch even before i bought her. Decided i needed to stop dreaming about a GTR and start making it happen so sold the Evo and started to save some more pennies ready for the car i have wanted since they came out.


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

Just a quick Hello,

i dont have an r35 yet but am loving the r34, is the 35 less of a drivers car?


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

TrackNism said:


> Just a quick Hello,
> 
> i dont have an r35 yet but am loving the r34, is the 35 less of a drivers car?


Old topic but the consensus of those that have driven both for a decent time is that the earlier gtr are a more raw experience. However, what the 35 lacks in raw unrefined driving experience it makes up with pure power. End of the day, when you're pushing on both will really demand your total attention. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrt90 (May 17, 2017)

TrackNism said:


> Just a quick Hello,
> 
> i dont have an r35 yet but am loving the r34, is the 35 less of a drivers car?


Welcome buddy


----------



## OnTheMonson (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all, although I'm new to the forum I have been a regular visitor to the site for a while now. I have owned several Impreza's over the past 10 years or so and sold my 462bhp white blob last year so I would be in the position to finally purchase a GTR after years of deliberation! So my budget will stretch to a 2011/2012 model which I have decided Daytona blue is the colour for me. There a few on the market at the moment and from what I read the is sound advice...
-full specialist/dealer documented history essential, Litchfield history preferable(will be taking it here to be maintained)
-prepurchase check at a specialist if bought privately, not essential if buying from a reputable specialist
-bell housing known issue, look for unit being replaced by specialist or account for replacing.
-tyre/brake condition to be accounted for in purchase price due to cost of replacing!
-services for 5th/6th year expensive so account for this when purchasing (hoping the 7th year is less!)


I understand there are different interior option available on the 2011 cars, but the recaro interior with the black headlining is the one I want. 
I will update you when I find the right one, or possibly ask for some advice on a specific car once I find one! 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Venner said:


> Hi All just a quick post to say hello.
> 
> Just sold my Evo X FQ360 few months back and very close to being able to purchase my first GTR so joint the site to read up on the car ask a few questions and maybe find the right car in the for sale section.
> 
> Below is the pic of the Evo running 420bhp that the GTR will be replacing, owned her for 2 years but have always had the GTR itch even before i bought her. Decided i needed to stop dreaming about a GTR and start making it happen so sold the Evo and started to save some more pennies ready for the car i have wanted since they came out.


Ok so a few weeks on and i have put a deposit on a white 09 plate GTR last night.
Going to view it on Monday but from what i have seen and been told it should be good to go.

Will update with a thread if i go through with the purchase and its everything that he said it was over the phone.

Finding it hard to sleep now and tomorrow night seems so far away, woke up at 6am this morning and couldnt get back to sleep due to thinking about it. :chairshot


----------



## Pravesh (Jun 11, 2017)

*Newbie*

Hello members it's great to be part of this forum. I have upgraded from a 2016 Gtr to a 2017 facelifted Gtr ...here in South Africa we have a strong Gtr following.


----------



## RobPulsar (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry - wrong forum (not a great start eh?)


----------



## plugg (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi to all from sunny Scotland

I'm new to the forum and usually just snooping around just getting some info on r35s as I wanted 1 so last year I started saving and I now own a MY10 r35 gtr with stage 4.25 and so far loving it 

Was mapped on Cobb v3 but before I bought it litchfield swapped that out for ecutek so now have the Cobb ap sitting


----------



## Shiach87 (Jun 6, 2017)

Been an R35 owner for 3.5 years but new to the forum! Had an 09 and then purchased the MY17 track edition at the end of the year, loving it so much! 
Here'a a couple of photo's.


----------



## Nabu (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

My name is Kostas and i am not a current GTR owner but wanted to say hi as i work for a company that deals with your specific model of car very often. 

Enjoy you cars and take care when doing so.


----------



## Captain kilvo (Jun 15, 2017)

Just want to say Hi to everyone. Now looking to buy my first GTR. Got Euro 50K to spend. Any advice on what I should expect to get for that price would be greatly appreciated. Car will not be raced and quite capable of doing major repairs (except paintwork)
Many thanks in advance


----------



## dacoyu (Jun 16, 2017)

*Dacoyu Say Hellow*

I'm dacoyu,just buy a R35 GT-R 2017!TKS:chuckle:


----------



## Captain kilvo (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks, maybe you,d like to make up the difference between my 50K and price of new one. LOL


----------



## Deano83 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ian GTR said:


> Hey folks another newb here - I'm based in Farnham Surrey. Had my 2009 for 2 weeks and loving it - lots of questions will post separately but just wanted to say hi
> 
> Here's a few (dealer) pics of my car - strangely no GT-R logo on the rear - dealer reckons it came like that from the factory (?)
> 
> ...


Welcome Ian. 
I used to live in Farnham,moved to Alton now. 
Nice my09,I've had mine just over 3 months now. Contemplated a black one but followed my hart and went with a red one lol.


----------



## Ian GTR (May 5, 2017)

hey I'm in Alton every Saturday will look out for you 
Any recommendations for a good service around here?

Ian


----------



## Deano83 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ian GTR said:


> hey I'm in Alton every Saturday will look out for you
> Any recommendations for a good service around here?
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian I'm using autotourqe for all my servicing,plus it's where I bought the car from. They done the last couple of services on the car so made sense to keep it going with them.there real nice,helpful and very professional. Can't rate them enough tbh.


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, Jay from Ashford Kent...R35 with Litchfield Stage 1. Not really a Newbie, had a Gtr in 2009 which I sold after a year(big mistake, but needs were a must). Also have a 450 bhp Nissan Pulsar Gti-R, which I really need to get back on the road after nearly 3 years...

Look forward to meeting you guys...


----------



## Andy L (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all. 
Been on the forum for nearly a year now since I got my GT-R last year. Not posted in this section yet so a big 'hello' !
Already found the forum and members massively helpful. Big thanks to all.


----------



## yasgtr (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,

New to the GTR world just few weeks now. hello to all. 
Lots of awesome info on here. 


Speak soon.


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Hi all had my13 gtr for 6 months now not posted as it looks like every item has been covered many times over witch has been very helpful over the last few months. 
Thanks Sam.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Abz (Jun 30, 2017)

*Hi!*

Hi

Just bought a gunmetal 2014 Premium. Milltek pipe; otherwise standard.

My last 2 cars were a 350z and a 370z (both of which were great), so I guess this was the next step! The 350z/370z forum was a great source of information and I'm sure the GTR one is too!

Cheers

John A


----------



## dacoyu (Jun 16, 2017)

*Hi*

I just bought my own dream car GT-R 2017,To further enjoy the pleasure of performance to upgrade the exhaust pipe,Not more power to increase more passion.


----------



## KieranR35 (May 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Another Newbie here from Maidstone in Kent. I've had my GTR for just over two months. It's stage 4 tuned, producing 630bhp and it's a bit of an animal :thumbsup:

I bought it already wrapped in Matte white which looked great but as I own a vehicle wrapping company it would have been rude not to strip and re-wrap it so it looks a bit different now! I'll post some pictures when I have enough posts to allow me 

Speak soon!


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

KieranR35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another Newbie here from Maidstone in Kent. I've had my GTR for just over two months. It's stage 4 tuned, producing 630bhp and it's a bit of an animal
> 
> ...


Hi Kieran, 

I live in orpington, so not far. Also stage 4. 

Race?  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## np89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Guys, Niall here from Northern Ireland. Joined the forum in anticipation of getting a GTR in the near future. Currently have a Mkiv Supra running around 800bhp. Had it for about 4 years so time for a change. 

Assumedly there is a membership fee to pay to access all areas of the forum? 

Hopefully I can get my Supra sold and I will be well on my way to GTR ownership!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranR35 (May 14, 2017)

james_barker said:


> Hi Kieran,
> 
> I live in orpington, so not far. Also stage 4.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

You're on!! :thumbsup:

But can we wait a couple of weeks until I'm stage 4.25?


----------



## np89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is there a yearly Membership charge on the forum?


----------



## np89 (Jun 30, 2017)

If so how do I sign up?


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys
Im new to this forum, I used to have Supra TT, 645 CI V8, now I am going to treat myself a GTR R35.

thank you.


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Hi All...

currently looking for the right GTR for me. Think i've managed to find one local to me, but we'll see this Saturday, when i've booked a viewing.

Past cars include a 720BHP MR2, 710BHP Evo, M5's etc.

Some pics...


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

3sgte said:


> Hi All...
> 
> currently looking for the right GTR for me. Think i've managed to find one local to me, but we'll see this Saturday, when i've booked a viewing.
> 
> ...


Love that evo I had a Ix but it was only 400/400 bet that went like a stabbed rat with that power ..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

stokegtrlad said:


> Love that evo I had a Ix but it was only 400/400 bet that went like a stabbed rat with that power ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Was a pure animal pal. More or less untouchable. Went to Germany that car in the end...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

3sgte said:


> Was a pure animal pal. More or less untouchable. Went to Germany that car in the end...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Still miss mine one of the only cars I have had that I kind of wish I never sold .... What power gtr are you getting??


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Stock is fine. If i can get a nice well looked after 4.25 / 4.50, that'd be a bonus. Seems like the best cars here get snapped up doubly quick.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

3sgte said:


> Stock is fine. If i can get a nice well looked after 4.25 / 4.50, that'd be a bonus. Seems like the best cars here get snapped up doubly quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


full stock gets boring quick, you ll need more sound, then before you know it you get caught in the HP virus, do not get me wrong, a stock r35 is amazing, go figure


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

3sgte said:


> Stock is fine. If i can get a nice well looked after 4.25 / 4.50, that'd be a bonus. Seems like the best cars here get snapped up doubly quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think if you get stage 4 upwards straight away it leaves nowhere really go after when I was looking I wanted stock or stage 1 that way after 6 months or so you can up the game 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yasgtr (Feb 11, 2016)

I've not put mine on the forum yet It's 4.25. 
FSH from Benfield Nissan half of its life and then Litchfield the second half of its life. Serviced every 6 months serviced as per schedule and all the normal bits/upgrades recommended done. Bell housing, LM bolt kit, Reverse camera, 2013 software upgrade, gearbox clips, Alcon Brakes and lots more. Was never going to sell it but change of job and new house forcing sale. Brought of my boss who brought from Known Hill Super car dealer. Gauging interest ATM if your interested let me know.


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Looks good however looking for a facelift...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey guys, new member from Northern Ireland here.

Hoping to get my 350z sold soon and make the hop to the GTR so here to soak up as much knowledge as possible on them 

Seems to be a really well used forum with loads of info which is great


----------



## np89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cro said:


> Hey guys, new member from Northern Ireland here.
> 
> Hoping to get my 350z sold soon and make the hop to the GTR so here to soak up as much knowledge as possible on them
> 
> Seems to be a really well used forum with loads of info which is great


Hey mate, welcome to the forum, new here myself. Where in NI are you based? Im in Lisburn!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

np89 said:


> Hey mate, welcome to the forum, new here myself. Where in NI are you based? Im in Lisburn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Newtownabbey mate, have you a gtr or on the hunt for one?


----------



## np89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cro said:


> Newtownabbey mate, have you a gtr or on the hunt for one?


No not yet, have a Mkiv Supra 6 speed single turbo atm but trying to get it sold and move up to a GTR!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

np89 said:


> No not yet, have a Mkiv Supra 6 speed single turbo atm but trying to get it sold and move up to a GTR!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ha we'll be trying to get our hands on the same bargains...


----------



## Glister (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've had my 2009 R35 Black Edition since March. In April I drove it from Essex to Austria for Snowbombing festival, loved every minute of the ride!
However since I've been back, every ride out I've been on has never brought the thrill of the autobahn. All the roads around where I live are super busy, and monitored heavily. I'm itching for some more driving thrills... so I'd love to come along to some track days! It would be great to meet some of you and get some tips on how to attack a track, never done it before!

Firstly I need to sort out my ABS Pump (fault C1111) I'll be sending it off for reconditioning soon, might do a little post about it if anyone would be interested?

Craig


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

morning all newbie's first post 

i have deffo fell in love with the r35, never owned one and up too a few months ago i was going to try and find a db9 even bought the number plate, lol wont look gud on the gtr as its starts v12 but fingers crossed i will be getting one before the end of august if the right one comes along.

luv this forum the knowledge of the members is outstanding


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

agaman said:


> morning all newbie's first post
> 
> i have deffo fell in love with the r35, never owned one and up too a few months ago i was going to try and find a db9 even bought the number plate, lol wont look gud on the gtr as its starts v12 but fingers crossed i will be getting one before the end of august if the right one comes along.
> 
> luv this forum the knowledge of the members is outstanding


Welcome. You can buy anywhere but I'd give rs direct, at performance cars and the members for sale a go as your first port of call. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

cheers james i will have a look


----------



## SPR-Moto (Feb 20, 2017)

*New boy*

Hi everyone!

Just saying hi, i'm about 3 months into owning my MY12 GT-R, and I'm absolutely in love.

Although I've not posted much, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the invaluable info on here, I've already upgreaded my blown front speakers (thanks R35 audio) and diagnosed my clicking front wheels!

If anyone of you are in Derbyshire and know of any meets etc please let me know!

Cheers

Stu


----------



## BrCarDetailing (Aug 3, 2017)

Afternoon all. 

Newbie from deepest Essex shortly to be on the lookout for my first GTR :bowdown1:


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,

New, NW based member here looking to buying his first R35. I thought I'd join the forum to get clued up before taking the plunge (I've made that mistake before!). I've got a general idea of what I'm looking for but I don't want to fall foul of the buying/selling rules so I'll say no more about that.

Be seeing you,

Matt


----------



## xcapade (Jul 30, 2017)

Purchased my vehicle from RS Direct Bristol. (Mr James May wonderful guy), great company to deal with as they only really deal with a top spec and reliable bulletproof cars.

THE LIST OF MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE:

Litchfield Stage 4.25 ***8211; 660bhp Map With Pops And Bangs 
Litchfield GTR Gearbox / Nismo Software 
Eibach Pro Kit Lowering Springs
Ansu 1000cc Injectors
GTR Intakes
BOV Dual Port
Forge Alloy Header Tank
Milltek 90mm Turbo Back Exhaust With Chrome Tips
Litchfield Flat Bottom Steering Wheel

Nismo Front Bumper
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Bonnet
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Front Splitter
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Front Wing Decal
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Side Sills
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Rear Spoiler
Knight Racer Carbon Fibre Rear Diffuser
Bonnet Lifters
MY17 Alloys

I bought a GTR35 due to my 200sx S14a. This pride and joy is such a dream to own for almost 16years. It has that raw power on the rear wheels. I decided to jump a few steps up and get the Godzilla. I still own the 200sx and still on sxoc. I will most probably put her into storage now.


----------



## ashmanflashman (Jul 23, 2017)

*Newbie from East Mids*

Hi, Just bought my R35 GTR having owned a few fast cars. Really like the way this car handles and pulls. Off to Litchfield at the end of the month to bump the ponies up a bit as it is currently down on power. Apparently it had a Cobb 2 program but as it does not have the OBD reader I cannot get to the power and it is in valet mode of 445 BHP !!! Cant wait to release its potential and see what it can do !


----------



## ashmanflashman (Jul 23, 2017)

*Reset Ecu*

So I read somewhere that resetting your Ecu by disconnecting the battery is beneficial to your car. As mine seemed to be struggling in some sort of valet mode I thought I would give it a go. So before I did this it was running at 0.5 bar and pushing a very low 445bhp ! i was told it was boosted by a Cobb 2 tune but nothing showed on the dash to say it had anything done to it. I pressed the cancel button but it didn't change anything. After I reconnected the battery miraculously it went straight to 1 bar on boost and felt much much fitter. 
So happy !!! It's booked in on wed to see what the power is now. I can't wait ! 
Also when I press the cancel button now the boost goes to zero and you can change the map. So whatever was the issue before is now fixed down to just a battery disconnection and connection ***128522;


----------



## robsqueak (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey everyone! Sold my Evo IX FQ360 MR a couple of weeks ago and just became a R35 owner, very happy with the car - a MY17 Recaro in Gunmetal.

Had the 360 from new (10 years!) so seeing her go was genuinely heart-wrenching, but i'm really glad i did it now!

Was going to post a couple of pics i took of the car parked inside one of our large TV studios here, but my count is too low - boooo.... 

So..... Hi!

Rob


----------



## Mark-T (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all
Just sold my a45 couple weeks ago for my dream car!!!! Daytona blue my11 gtr and loving it!!!! From Lincolnshire if any meets that way


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Mark-T said:


> Hi all
> Just sold my a45 couple weeks ago for my dream car!!!! Daytona blue my11 gtr and loving it!!!! From Lincolnshire if any meets that way



Good choice, I was looking at the Silver, then Black, em end up with this Deep Blue pearl, looks business, love it.


----------



## Macleod313 (Aug 10, 2017)

How rude of me, I'm Jason down on the South East coast. Currently looking for a R35 with a Budget upto £37k. Probably have to stick with a dealer as I've a Px to sell to get me to the figure I've got....not many bites on it on AutoTrader.

Anyway, thanks for adding me


----------



## Steptoe (Aug 30, 2017)

Rsrich74 said:


> Hi,I'm new and a recovering fordaholic,looking to join gtr family just waiting for right one to come up!soooo expensive lol:wavey:


Snap, had enough of the rust but from what I've been reading it might be a handy in a few yrs with a GTR!

My trouble is where to peg my purchase!

Great site with loads of information to help make an informed decision, budget 40-45k


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

*New member, Nottingham*

Evening guys, thought it's about time i joined this thing to discuss all things about my car. 
2015 GTR, owned since new, tuned after owning for 8months
Litch 4.25
APR GTC 500 wing
Alcon / RS29 kit, soon to be Surface Transforms discs... 
a few other carbon bits and tried most sets of tires that fit, currently on new PS4S 305R 265F. 

Anyone fancy doing Donnington track day 3rd October? its a 108DBA static limit so the decat guys can get on there without having to swap the YPIPE to a catted one...


----------



## Hedge9001 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello, adam 29 looking to upgrade from my focus rs mk2 to a gtr found a car I like just waiting for the health check report from litchfield


----------



## Berger (Sep 21, 2017)

hello All
have a "gozira" now for a little over a year 
2013 in blue 21K FBO e85 for now efrs for the future
drove a customers car some time ago when swapping out his brakes
time for me to get into this platform for the long haul
develop this and see where we end up
as we all know thumbs up from the general public all the time on the road
these things have a cult following 
cheers all and safe motoring

great community here guys a thanks to you all!


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

Well took the plunge and bought r35 2009 absolutely love it and had the car looked over by rb motorsport and they have serviced, replaced new bell housing and front shockers the car is sweet as now and the guys there really know their stuff well pleased, I knew I had to sort out the bell housing but the front shockers was a bit of a surprise but I wanted the car as good as so heyho but again love the car and will probably upgrade some point down the road.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome fella hope it brings you many miles of happiness


----------



## mike150 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm just new on here so hello there!:wavey:

I have recently found an interest in an GTR, I currently have an E92 V8 M3 manual that I find great but a little unexciting I think. I have had plenty of fast cars and if I buy an GTR it will be a second car as my M3 is.

I know very little about them but I have a preconception that they are a uninvolving to drive albeit fast, and that would not be for me. This is based on nothing more than what I read, see and one short test drive so I could be wrong and apologies to those that think I am.

Put it this way, the most enjoyable car I have ever driven is a 991 GT3 Porsche and the most enjoyable car I have ever owned is an R400 Caterham.

I recall being at a hill climb event a few years ago and my friend was in a 300hp Westfield sliding and bouncing its way up the hill as you would expect a 300hp kit car would, the next car up was a GTR and it looked like it was going down the motorway! The 2 cars set the same time to the second. I would much rather be driving the Westfield!

I still think I need to own a GTR to satisfy my curiosity though! My ideal car (from the little I know) would be a 2010/11 with a stage 1 or more as long it was reliable preferably with the gearbox upgrades and a well cared for car in very good to immaculate condition as it would be extremely well cared for and not used in bad weather. There is a nice grey 2010 stage 1 in the private sale section at £39995 but I need to see and drive a few first + I'm in N.Ireland so there are not many to see.

Thoughts please..........................


----------



## agaman (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi mike 

I recently purchased a gtr35 and after many years of deliberation wish I would of bought one sooner, I absolutely love the car I recently had some work done so very happy now and feel confident about the car.

If you take the plunge you deffo wont regret it.


----------



## Paul! (Oct 17, 2017)

*New Owner*

Picked up my first GTR this week, awesome MY16 in black, a truly fast car.

Though I should post here first to say hi.

My previous "fast" cars include Subaru P1, E46 M3, Evo9, EvoX which were all great but I think I have the ultimate now


----------



## Ingo17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi would like to introduce myself, Iam new to this forum, just brought my first GT-R, I***8217;ve had the white 2014 gtr recaro 550, moved over from Audi S4 MRC tuned. Is there anything that I need to be aware of with the GT-R? Thank you in advance.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Ingo17 said:


> Hi would like to introduce myself, Iam new to this forum, just brought my first GT-R, I***8217;ve had the white 2014 gtr recaro 550, moved over from Audi S4 MRC tuned. Is there anything that I need to be aware of with the GT-R? Thank you in advance.


Yes, the speed limits. They vanish behind you terrifyingly quickly... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo17 (Oct 23, 2017)

james_barker said:


> Yes, the speed limits. They vanish behind you terrifyingly quickly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it.  ***128514;***128514;


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Ingo17 said:


> Hi would like to introduce myself, Iam new to this forum, just brought my first GT-R, I***8217;ve had the white 2014 gtr recaro 550, moved over from Audi S4 MRC tuned. Is there anything that I need to be aware of with the GT-R? Thank you in advance.


The only thing I can advise (after having one from new for 2 years) is that the standard brake pad/rotor set up is poo. It will fade very quickly and will lose braking performance after approx 3 heavy braking in quick succession, so i advise before you inevitably go for more power and tuning like most people do, upgrade your brake set up. 
I went for Alcon discs/bells OR Alcon Jhooks, Pagid RS29 pads, stainless lines and castrol SRF brake fluid.
May seem like a lot of money at first, but trust me, you will need to change your pants when the brake fade is there and you are not slowing down enough to make a corner or a red light....

Apart from that, i agree, be aware of the speed cameras as half the time you dont quite realise how fast you are going until you look down...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Welcome to all the the latest members. There is plenty of technical data on this site to keep you goggle eyed inot the early hours.


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

hiya all,
New member here and just trying to sort out my first GT-R.. fingers crossed.

K...............


----------



## Ingo17 (Oct 23, 2017)

L6DJX said:


> The only thing I can advise (after having one from new for 2 years) is that the standard brake pad/rotor set up is poo. It will fade very quickly and will lose braking performance after approx 3 heavy braking in quick succession, so i advise before you inevitably go for more power and tuning like most people do, upgrade your brake set up.
> I went for Alcon discs/bells OR Alcon Jhooks, Pagid RS29 pads, stainless lines and castrol SRF brake fluid.
> May seem like a lot of money at first, but trust me, you will need to change your pants when the brake fade is there and you are not slowing down enough to make a corner or a red light....
> 
> Apart from that, i agree, be aware of the speed cameras as half the time you dont quite realise how fast you are going until you look down...


Thank you for that, will defo look at this.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Ingo17 said:


> Thank you for that, will defo look at this.


Just to put an alternative view, and I'm not a Sunday afternoon driver, I have been known to frighten passengers with speed and braking, but have never experienced brake fade in the R35.

Maybe some owners brake far harder than me, though I can't imagine that to any great extent, so just wanted to say that IMO the stock brakes are fit for purpose, in that they have never scared me or let me down. If you are doing extremely illegal speeds along DC's then they can groan a bit, repeatedly hitting them from say 140 into roundabouts.

I also fitted Alcons when the stock discs were cracked (they brake well but crack because of the stupid cross drilled holes) and the Alcons were no better or worse than stock in terms of stopping without fade.


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, actually had my GTR for a little while now, stage 1 MY12 in black, and absolutely love it, so thought it was about time to post and say hello.

Car history includes an Impreza STi Type RA, E46 330ci, MR2 Turbo, Supra TT. Loved them all, especially the Supra, but the GTR is unbelievable!


----------



## gazaz (Aug 5, 2017)

Although I've been reading the forum for a while, I never posted. Thought it was about time I introduced myself.

Have had my GTR for about 2 years (MY14). Wrapped in Matte/Satin grey. No other Mods. Really love my car !!

Previous cars include ...

1989 - Ford Fiesta Mk2 957cc
1995 - Renault 19 16v Chamade
1997 - Subaru Impreza MY96
1999 - Subaru Impreza MY99
2000 - Subaru Impreza P1
2004 - Vauxhall Astra 1.4LS 16v
2005 - Golf MK4 GT TDI 150
2007 - Mazda RX8 PZ
2013 - Subaru BRZ
2015 - Nissan GTR MY14


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone and welcome onto the board. Lots of great info and crak to be gained.


----------



## reza (May 16, 2015)

*Reza here!*

Hi guys!

How easy is it to change the battery on a GTR?

Any advice before I break any clips? :chuckle:


----------



## Berger (Sep 21, 2017)

just pop the clips and cover of one side / that hold the windscreen cowling 
there is also a rubber seal from memory
REMOVE the negative BLACK terminal first ( if you remove the posotive id say you may risk shorting the circuit on the bodywork ) then the posotive RED
move them out of the way
then take of hold down bracket
remove battery its a tight squeeze but manageable
reinstall battery the clamp can be challenging to get into the slots (Get a torch) 

reinstall cables positive first then negative in that order check the battery is ok by starting 
then replace the cowling 
your done

welcome to the fourms


----------



## fastby4 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi I am new here from Germany and have a GTR since august of this year.

Thomas


----------



## Miposhka (Nov 28, 2017)

)I have a son who will soon be 16, and I want to buy him gtr r35 2011.But I have a 2009 r35 but for kids all the best is how do you think I'll make the right decision about buying such a car to him? . What types of insurance policies exist for minors and how does it work?Or can give it to me and pick me up a new one Thank you


----------



## Ramzes666 (Nov 28, 2017)

*son*



Miposhka said:


> )I have a son who will soon be 16, and I want to buy him gtr r35 2011.But I have a 2009 r35 but for kids all the best is how do you think I'll make the right decision about buying such a car to him? . What types of insurance policies exist for minors and how does it work?Or can give it to me and pick me up a new one Thank you


Hi my gtr r35 was made in 2012, and before this was gtr r35 custom om 1200hp made in 2007 and I can say that the new machine is much better and less likely to break. Very cool of course gift to his son, probably he is a fine fellow), I can advise you only what is better to take with 4 doors, since it will be easier, but I think you will make the right choice. With regard to insurance, I have been working as an insurance broker for many years and I can advise you to read this site.***1089;heapautoinsurance.com How much I would not look for different sites, on this you will find the most current insurance and information about them.
And yes I think you can take his car =)
Good luck!


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi All, picking up my 2011, completely stock R35 today from the guys over at AutoTorque, having wanted one since I saw the prototypes. Small upgrade from my E92 335i.

I'm in the Reading area. Will see you at a track day or meet up in the new year!


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

*g'day chaps*

Another newby member.I have just purchased an earlier lowish mileage model R35 with a fsh @ stage 1....and only 1 very teeny stonechip on it:thumbsup:..so must have seen some paint at some point

This follows a bunch of Subaru's 2 x Evo 360s and more recently an A45AMG:blahblah:

so bring on them running costs


----------



## Ramsascooby (Apr 9, 2016)

*Dreams Do Come True*

:clap:

finally done it.

Bought the dream car.

2015 with low miles , completely standard for now.

collecting it a week on Saturday, can't wait.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Ramsascooby said:


> :clap:
> 
> finally done it.
> 
> ...


Drive it for a couple months, then go straight to stage 4 in March when the roads start to dry. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo17 (Oct 23, 2017)

james_barker said:


> Drive it for a couple months, then go straight to stage 4 in March when the roads start to dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed!!


----------



## alexdimi (Dec 16, 2017)

New to the forum consider to buy my dream car. 

Currently own a BMW M2 although I believe a GTR MY2017-2018 is my target for a keeper. 

Looking forward for some pictures if finally I manage to achieve my target. 

Some concerns coming from the fact that CO2 emissions are quite high leading me to a risk to relocate the car in EU due to my work in future and possible release of R36 most probably by 2020 which might be another milestone in Automotive industry like R35 back on 2007.


----------



## Jake89 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm here to gather knowledge and wisdom on all things GTR. There is Potential mid to late next year for a purchase, of in my eyes the best car to come out of Japan. 

Looking forward to learning lots. 

Currently driving an FK2 Type R.


----------



## ciaran (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys,

Been after a Gtr for about 6 years and am now finally in a position to buy one.
Hoping to pick the brains of owners here. I've got about 50k to spend. Is there a buying guide anywhere on the forum?
Also, anyone else here from N Ireland?
Cheers!


----------



## Ramsascooby (Apr 9, 2016)

*The Dreams in the garage*

Just got back from fetching the car.

absolutely blown away, feels so secure and solid.


tramlines quite bad, think this maybe the tyres , original runflats fitted at present.

keep looking in the garage and grinning.

what a day


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

Congratulations! ***55357;***56833;***55357;***56833;***55357;***56397;***55357;***56397;


----------



## ciaran (Apr 19, 2017)

Ramsascooby said:


> Just got back from fetching the car.
> 
> absolutely blown away, feels so secure and solid.
> 
> ...


Get some pics up dude! Would love to see it


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

comon all you new guys get yer pics up!!


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

I got my 67 plate today, done a hundred miles off of the damn run in period then took her home and tucked her in for the night.........or so I thought....
I've now had dinner and am seriously contemplating taking her out for an hour to crank off a few more miles. It's addictive and I'm only pootling around under 3.5k revs! Haha


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

davew said:


> comon all you new guys get yer pics up!!


IMG_20180109_210137noplate by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20171222_161151 by hoskib, on Flickr

IMG_20171218_085603noplate by hoskib, on Flickr

IMG-20171217-WA0005noplate by hoskib, on Flickr

IMG_20171222_162327 by hoskib, on Flickr

IMG-20171217-WA0003 by hoskib, on Flickr


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Can't get out to drive it at the mo, so only a few to post. Mostly edited as it was filthy :chuckle:


----------



## Smilley2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi I'm new to this but ide really like a gtr33 and be part of this forum hope to get to know a few people


----------



## Smilley2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

New to the forum, I want to learn all about the GTRS especially the 33s


----------



## Smilley2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi new to the forum, going to have a drive in a r33 for the first time I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Smilley2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just a quick hi I'm new to this forum I'm going to test drive a r33 is that the best gtr to go for as I do like the r35 as well

What do people think I should do?


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

james_barker said:


> Drive it for a couple months, then go straight to stage 4 in March when the roads start to dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You're going from standard to stage 4?? haha you LUNATIC!


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Gatwickgtr said:


> You're going from standard to stage 4?? haha you LUNATIC!


Best way, otherwise you just end up paying for the mapping again and again. Only smart way financially. Maybe stage 1 then stage 4.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

ciaran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been after a Gtr for about 6 years and am now finally in a position to buy one.
> Hoping to pick the brains of owners here. I've got about 50k to spend. Is there a buying guide anywhere on the forum?
> ...


From N.Ireland myself. Lots of buyers guides & research available online. You are in the right place


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Jgreer90 said:


> From N.Ireland myself. Lots of buyers guides & research available online. You are in the right place


Superb forum as loads of history to browse plus masses of experienced owners


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Newbie*

Just a quick hello to introduce myself and car. :wavey:

The names Rich, live in Gosport, just outside portsmouth

Very new to the world of GTR's having always had M car's, still love the M brand but with a love for anything that goes fast I found myself increasingly looking at GTR's from around the middle of last year. Done my research and found out that I really should go for a DBA as the general consensus is that they are better however an really nice CBA came up with many of the engine mods id have done later down the line in place, in turn saving me a fortune and as its only a weekend toy, being a cba isn't really a deal breaker. 

Picked the car up yesterday from Targa florio cars just out side Chichester . Targa were a pleasure to deal with and very accommodating, would certainly recommend them. 

The car itself is very tight and feels like new. First thing I will be doing is updating the head unit/nav as it is almost stone-age. 

looking forward to learning the car, carrying on with the hunt for power and being a good member of the community. 

Ive tried to upload pics but photobucket was just hammering me with adverts and causing the computer to go into meltdown so gave up. Anyone recommend a better picture hosting site?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Richy, give flickr a go. I put up some pics on the thread using it after finding photobucket an arse ache.

Enjoy the car


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Hi Richy, give flickr a go. I put up some pics on the thread using it after finding photobucket an arse ache.
> 
> Enjoy the car



Thanks Paul, i will take a look. Photobucket used to be so easy but the adverts make it unbearable now

Cant wait to, was planning on leaving it off the road until the weather is better but think resistance is going to be futile lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hadn't used photobucket for ages, like you I found it unusable. I'm sure there's others, but flickr was nice and easy to use.

Yes, it will be futile I had an op 2 days after picking mine up and couldn't drive. Like you mine's a weekend car, getting out in it every opportunity now I can


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Hadn't used photobucket for ages, like you I found it unusable. I'm sure there's others, but flickr was nice and easy to use.
> 
> Yes, it will be futile I had an op 2 days after picking mine up and couldn't drive. Like you mine's a weekend car, getting out in it every opportunity now I can


I give it until saturday lol

What page is yours on? I will take a gander. Whats the plans for it?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

It's on the previous page about halfway down. Just added a clean pic of it out finally out!

Plans - When I bought the car from Litchfield it had a stage 1 map on it, I had it reverted back to a std map just so I could experience both. The licence has been retained so the map will go back on free of charge at a later date. About as free an upgrade as I could get for a GT-R!  

Other than that I plan to leave it alone, maybe carbon vents and gear lever surround but that's it. I certainly don't need it to be any faster.

How about you? Sounds like you've bought it how you want already?


----------



## rick355s (Aug 17, 2012)

*New Member*

First post on this forum - hello to all!

Purchased my GTR35 new from Mill Hill Westway in October 2017. Run in service done back in December and really want to get an idea of what the car is capable of! So, booked a track day at Bedford Autodrome tomorrow!

My first proper Jap car and absolutely love it!


----------



## spagbol (Jan 12, 2018)

*First post - Now shopping for a GTR!*

Hi All - First post, hopefully of many (especially when I pin down that elusive perfect first GTR!).

I am now shopping the next couple of months for a GTR, so thought I should join to get all the info and check the cars that pop up here from sellers that actually know about their cars.

Speak soon!

Spag


----------



## spagbol (Jan 12, 2018)

... Doh, should have said that I am doing my research to get into an R35!!!

Best 

S


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> It's on the previous page about halfway down. Just added a clean pic of it out finally out!
> 
> Plans - When I bought the car from Litchfield it had a stage 1 map on it, I had it reverted back to a std map just so I could experience both. The licence has been retained so the map will go back on free of charge at a later date. About as free an upgrade as I could get for a GT-R!
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, love that colour. Good idea with the reverting back and then back again, means you can appreciate it a whole lot more. 

myself, aiming for about 1000bhp long term but in no rush and with other things going on, it will likely take many years to get there due to funds. first thing I'm doing is updating the to dba headunit and reverse cam, then new front disks and a nice set of wheels


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Richy1104 said:


> myself, aiming for about 1000bhp long term




Bloody hell, fair play if you've got the funds to get there mate!

I'd be knackered without that camera, well worth having. And there's some great wheel designs out there that work brilliantly with the GT-R, I quite like the std rims but if money was no object I reckon I could have my arm twisted.

Thanks mate, glad I got one in that colour now. Really pleased with it. What colour did you get?


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Bloody hell, fair play if you've got the funds to get there mate!
> 
> I'd be knackered without that camera, well worth having. And there's some great wheel designs out there that work brilliantly with the GT-R, I quite like the std rims but if money was no object I reckon I could have my arm twisted.
> 
> Thanks mate, glad I got one in that colour now. Really pleased with it. What colour did you get?



Yeah oem are pretty nice for a factory wheel to be fair but i love a nice split rim with some dish or concave and like you say, so many suit the shape of the car so well.

Ultimate silver, wouldnt have picked it if having only seen ot in a pic but in the flesh its awsome and liking it more the more i look at it


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

rick355s said:


> First post on this forum - hello to all!
> 
> Purchased my GTR35 new from Mill Hill Westway in October 2017. Run in service done back in December and really want to get an idea of what the car is capable of! So, booked a track day at Bedford Autodrome tomorrow!
> 
> My first proper Jap car and absolutely love it!



Looks awsome mate. How did you find the track day?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah that's a pretty awesome colour when you see it in front of you. Only seen it on a dirty car, bet it looks good all gleaming!


----------



## Luigi9385 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Hello - Newbie*

Hi All,

I'm Ray, currently hunting my first GTR. Hopefully the advice & experiences discussed on here will help guide me towards the right car. Thanks.


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

Evening all,

Picked up a 2017 Prestige model in Catsick Orange earlier. First Jap car for me after a diet of Porsches and M cars. 

Part exed (sort of) my Porsche 991 GT3 for it (cash back) and still have a BMW F10 M5 which is probably going too. The Mrs has a Porsche 997 C2S manual if I ever need a Porsche fix. 

Will be interesting to see how I get on with the GTR, but half a day in and I'm loving it!


----------



## mrkarlos (Jan 17, 2018)

*Hello all*

Hi, I’m new to this site and on the hunt for my first GTR. I’ve drove a couple on track and got hooked, now the search begins  budget around the 40k mark.

Cheers for now mrkarlos:wavey:


----------



## Diss020 (Jan 22, 2018)

Heya guys, new to the site and the whole gtr community. My name’s Ian, I’m 24 and I’m from Malta. This is my first time owning a gtr, after being a childhood dream. Looking forward to learning fromm all these pro around here 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boyzee427 (Jan 22, 2018)

*newbie*

Hi i was a member on here before as "boyzee" but my email address (orange fs mail) discontinued and i lost my password.Well im looking to buy an R35 hopefully soon.I previously had an R32 GTR which i loved and it was probably the best trackday car i had owned.Thanks for letting me rejoin.


----------



## pako88268 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello GTR community,

I just wanted to introduce myself in the most active GTR forum in Europe. 

I am from Luxembourg and owner of an MY15 GTR in black . Coming from this little town and COUNTRY with very few GTR owner “I guess” as didn’t see too many around. It seems that we have lots of them registered in Luxembourg but they are mostly track rentals for the Nurnburgring.

The drive of this car is really amazing and I am looking forward to meet some forum members on trackdays, events or on the Nurnburgring.

Feel free to shout out if you some of you are from my area and fancy some meet ups.

I am also driving a lot to London and eventually can attend some car meeting organised by you guys. 

Cheers
Pako


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Guys

Finally managed to get a quick pic of mine, unfortunalty looking filthy. infact took this, this evening when getting a new jet wash as mine decided to have a meltdown










Scrap that, pic iant loading up when i attach for some reason?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Richy1104 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally managed to get a quick pic of mine, unfortunalty looking filthy. infact took this, this evening when getting a new jet wash as mine decided to have a meltdown
> 
> ...


Might be wrong, but try copying the BB code url in the box when you click share


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Might be wrong, but try copying the BB code url in the box when you click share


You have lost me mater. I clicked tbe share image box and copied the url from my flcker app, thats how i had always done it in the past with photobucket


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Richy1104 said:


> You have lost me mater. I clicked tbe share image box and copied the url from my flcker app, thats how i had always done it in the past with photobucket


Never used the app, but possibly if you click on a pic in your photostream there's a share icon (arrow pointing to the right?) when you click that you get share, embed, email and BB code in a pop up box.

Click BB code and copy the full code. Paste it in your post on here and it should work. 

I'm new to flickr and have only used the desktop version. Have a play around and see if it works. If not hopefully someone more tech savy will come along with some pointers!!


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Never used the app, but possibly if you click on a pic in your photostream there's a share icon (arrow pointing to the right?) when you click that you get share, embed, email and BB code in a pop up box.
> 
> Click BB code and copy the full code. Paste it in your post on here and it should work.
> 
> I'm new to flickr and have only used the desktop version. Have a play around and see if it works. If not hopefully someone more tech savy will come along with some pointers!!



Ahh cool, i will give it a go and see how i get on

Thanks mate


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice looking car Rich, does look nice in that colour 

If you're a paranoid like me, blank out your number plate mate. Don't know if it makes a toss of difference nowadays but I do it out of habit


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Nice looking car Rich, does look nice in that colour
> 
> If you're a paranoid like me, blank out your number plate mate. Don't know if it makes a toss of difference nowadays but I do it out of habit


Eh? How can you see it? Not loading up my end and was just posting to say im giving up with the phone and will try with the pc next week lol


Yeah probably should scrub out the reg but on the phone and struggling to do anything with the pic. Not overly fussed but will bare it in mind going forward


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Richy1104 said:


> Eh? How can you see it? Not loading up my end and was just posting to say im giving up with the phone and will try with the pc next week lol
> 
> 
> Yeah probably should scrub out the reg but on the phone and struggling to do anything with the pic. Not overly fussed but will bare it in mind going forward


If I right click on the pic icon and copy the url you can paste it into a new window and it loads up.

Didn't mean to be nosey, just curious! I know jack shite about computers so I tend to try stuff and see what happens. 

I used the flickr editing last time on my pics, again this was on desktop, would imagine this might be a pain in the arse on a phone!


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> If I right click on the pic icon and copy the url you can paste it into a new window and it loads up.
> 
> Didn't mean to be nosey, just curious! I know jack shite about computers so I tend to try stuff and see what happens.
> 
> I used the flickr editing last time on my pics, again this was on desktop, would imagine this might be a pain in the arse on a phone!


No worries mater, was good thinking

Im normally pretty good with computers and phones but uploading is proving a headache on the phone so will leave it for now and not even going to attempt editing lol

Thanks for the kind words though, got plenty of plans for the car but as for the way it looks i think it will stay as it is bar another set of wheels


----------



## fai2gtr (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi fellas.
Another new member here
Will be signing a stage 1 gtr my12 by the end of next week.
I have Driven a few cars. The last one being a vw gti.
Any advice and guidance how to upkeep the car in good running condition will be much appreciated as i am planning to keep this one for a long time.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

fai2gtr said:


> Hi fellas.
> Another new member here
> Will be signing a stage 1 gtr my12 by the end of next week.
> I have Driven a few cars. The last one being a vw gti.
> Any advice and guidance how to upkeep the car in good running condition will be much appreciated as i am planning to keep this one for a long time.


welcome aboard


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Not a new member at all but picked up my 64 plate car yesterday. Not really put my foot down apart from a few squirts here and there but love it!

Saw 3 GT-Rs today too, it's like I am suddenly part of a club!

My cousin took some internet-worthy pics so I will do a thread soon and I need to buy GTRDC membership very soon!


----------



## Cotty9 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi all, recently purchased my very own 2012 Stage 1 GTR in white! I drove one at a track day 5-6 years ago and knew there and then I had to own one one day! I confess, I like modifying cars and noise is my friend hence why I had already ordered the full GTC Titan Race decat system from Linney before I’d even bought the car lol! I’ve also spoke to ACSpeedtech about tuning to Stage 4.25 in the near future also as well as having a list of parts as long as my arm, so watch this space!


----------



## Akamputee (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi all relative newbie here had the car nearly 2 yrs now 34k on the clock when I got it now around 40 k it***8217;s had all the weak points sorted g/ box bell housing and internals full service history and a linney tune with associated parts upgrade just before Christmas I had the abs light come on went off after a couple of weeks but I had it booked in at Lichfield ended up replacing the abs pump another weak point I have been told due to not being used very often also had to replace the windscreen washer bottle motor any ideas on what to expect next I fully understand that not being driven much presents it***8217;s own problems just hope I***8217;m not in for another near 2k bill ps anyone near Spalding Lincolnshire seen a couple of 35s around a silver like mine and a black one in Peterborough Kind regards David


----------



## samu23 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi All

Picked up my super silver MY10 a few weeks ago standard from the outside but running stage 4.25 with full milltek exhaust supplied/tuned by Kaizer/Litchfield.

Been to see Sly for a service already and loving the car so far!

Looking forward to getting to a few meets over the Summer months.

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Tokyo_GTR (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi, Forum Newbie here.
I have a while Premium edition with Ivory interior.

I actually bought the car when I lived in Tokyo. I drove it for 18 months in Japan, then put it in a container with all my furniture and shipped it back to the UK.
I had it "converted" in Southampton. The only thing he needed to do was re-gear the speedo for mph. As it was a H24 (I think that might be Japanese notation) (2nd half of 2012) it already had foglights, and the UK have removed the requirement for an unleaded restrictor on the fuel filler cap.

I had to put new tyres on it whilst I was still in Japan. The official tyres through Nissan were eye-wateringly expensive so given the lack of options for the wheel sizes I put on Hankook Ventus R-S3 Z222 instead, and as they aren't run-flats I bought a can of goo. Have to say they are pretty good.

I posted in the main forum about converting the Sat Nav and stereo...not sure if it's worth it or not.


----------



## HUNTER76 (Jul 13, 2017)

Evening lads.
Just collected my 2011 premium.
Loving the daytona blue 

A very nice upgrade from mitsubishi evo race cars









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi All. Had MY17 GTR for 8 months now and absolutely loving it. Could just do with a bit more dry weather so that I can use it a bit more


----------



## Lee-GTR35 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi all.

Just thought i would say Hi. Been reading on here for a while now.

My Name is Lee, live Essex, i have had my 09 GTR (grey) since July last year, loving the car.

Im no stranger to fast cars, i owned an Escort RS Cosworth, 550bhp for 12 years many years ago, progressed onto a 53 plate Subaru STi, managed to get that to 436bhp with just bolt ons, & a 1/4 of 12.13 @ 113mph, superb cars, and no doubt i aim to own another at some stage in the future.

Plans for the GTR, well i have just had a litchfield stage 4 complete by Kaizer Motors, so for the summer i intend to enjoy the car and the power, i have no intentions of selling, this GTR it is my dream car.

Hope to attend some meets, and i will be going with friends to Santa Pod a few times this year, hope to see you guys around...

Regards Lee


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

*Its time after many years of dreaming*

Hi my name is Gary Colt I am new to this forum business but a number of people have said I should join something like this given my new project this year.
I have recently brought a 64plate R35 GTR as a project car that is being stripped as we speak.
Over the past 8/9 months I have been collecting together GT3 body panels from a number of race teams from all over the world to build a GT3 replica race car.


----------



## Lendog (Mar 25, 2018)

*Hello from Kent*

Hi all, current Exige V6 owner considering a change to an R35 so joined the forum for info and to meet a few owners. I've got a lot of questions....


----------



## GTRscott (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

Joined this forum around 7-8 years ago in search for my dads UK R33 GTR, but I've forgotten my username etc,

Just purchased a series 3 Mnp R33 GTR V-spec from Japan. I spent 9 months looking and now have to wait a further 3 months until it arrives!!

Cheers Scott

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=236569&stc=1&d=1522074486

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=236577&stc=1&d=1522074541


----------



## Vizzzzo (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I had the absolute pleasure of dealing with Tom & Chris at Autotorque who have supplied me with a Premium CBA DMG (Stage 2 Litchfield) on only 36k.

My £150 fuel bill from the 2 days of subsequent debauchery is a small price to pay for the ear to ear grin which is still plastered on my face at 4pm here at work.


----------



## Wartortle (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, I'm in the market for an R35. I'm also looking at 997.2's but I think I'll appreciate an R35 more. Hope to have one soon!


----------



## Vizzzzo (Sep 30, 2016)

Wartortle said:


> Hello, I'm in the market for an R35. I'm also looking at 997.2's but I think I'll appreciate an R35 more. Hope to have one soon!


I have had a 996 C2 & RX8 for a few years and now a R35 alongside. The R35 is a different animal... The 997.2 may hold its value a touch better but a 997 Turbo / GT3 / GT3RS would be the only performance Porsche comparison to a R35. Even the C2s / C4s is not in the same league.. only my opinion though - i'm sure porsche purists will disagree.

Test drive both.. i guarantee you'll pick the R35!


----------



## penfolduk (Mar 27, 2018)

*hello.....*

getting my first GTR next week its a 2009 model with litchfield stage 1 on

currently have a 370z nismo


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

*New Boy*

Hi guy's
I recently got a 16 plate GTR in the best colour white  really am enjoying it, all that grip after having a C63 feel's fantastic. I did think of alternatives Audi R8, Porsche Turbo, but had to have a GTR first.


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

Wartortle said:


> Hello, I'm in the market for an R35. I'm also looking at 997.2's but I think I'll appreciate an R35 more. Hope to have one soon!


I had a drive of a 997 S i was underwhelmed, not comparable to a GTR.


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I should be picking up a March 16 Black GTR next week. I have just come out of a 750PS RS6 V10 with over 1000 nm of Torques, which was a complete beast ! 
I don't really plan to mod the engine on the GTR just due to the remaining warranty on the car. Black wasn't my first choice due to having to clean it so much. Look forward to meeting some of you guys in the future.


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

Another newbie to the fold.
On the hunt now, just getting info off the forum before a purchase


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

New boy "hello"

Sold my car yesterday and spent the night looking for a GTR


----------



## RS-Ross (Dec 4, 2011)

Evening all,

Long time lurker, having previously owned an R33. Now on the lookout for an R35 and hoping to get more involved on the forums!


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

GTR Rush said:


> Hi guy's
> I recently got a 16 plate GTR in the best colour BLACK  really am enjoying it, all that grip after having a C63 feel's fantastic. I did think of alternatives Audi R8, Porsche Turbo, but had to have a GTR first.



Just corrected a little typo for you GTR Rush :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

JatPunjabi said:


> Just corrected a little typo for you GTR Rush :chuckle:


Have made a few errors, which some small minded people find amusing, but this wasn't one of them. It had to be white for me, but black was a close second  hope you enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tokyo_GTR (Mar 11, 2018)

Stu82 - I'm thinking of selling mine...can't PM you as don't have sufficient member privileges!


----------



## Sascha (Nov 25, 2016)

Hy people!

A short introduction about me:
Sascha from Austria, currently driving an Evo VIII but since years interested in Nissan Sportscar, especially R33 & R34 GT-R.

Some pics from my Evo, currently running 400HP, 390ft-lb.


----------



## 2012blackgtr (May 29, 2018)

*Metallic Black GT-R R35 2012*

Now looking for ideas on how to improve the interior, engine, bodywork, anything really. I had it wrapped until about 4 weeks ago, but took the wrap off; I now love how clean it is. 

I had a cobb-import fitted to upgrade the transmission and engine management system (btw, no one knows what a cobb-import is - learned that while trying to sell it!!) and y-pipe. Think it's stage 1.5, so I've been told.


----------



## Bugsy (May 30, 2018)

New to the forum and in the market for a GTR, on here to learn some more about them, common problems, upgrades etc


----------



## rcadey (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,

I'm Rob. Currently don't own a car but am looking to buy a GTR.
Previos history:
TVR Griff 500
Lotus Elise 160
BMW M3 Coupe
TVR T350 C


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

rcadey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Rob. Currently don't own a car but am looking to buy a GTR.
> Previos history:
> ...


Welcome  What's your budget/what are you looking for?


----------



## rcadey (Jun 29, 2018)

*Budget*

@tgreer

somewhere around 50K?

just starting out on info gathering but I'm guessing R35 12/13/14/15?


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

rcadey said:


> @tgreer
> 
> somewhere around 50K?
> 
> just starting out on info gathering but I'm guessing R35 12/13/14/15?


I've just listed this... 11 plate: https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/562433-2011-facelift-recaro-gt-r-gunmetal-grey.html


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello from London! :clap:


----------



## rcadey (Jun 29, 2018)

tgreer said:


> I've just listed this... 11 plate: https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/562433-2011-facelift-recaro-gt-r-gunmetal-grey.html


thanks @tgreer but probably slightly older than I would like to go!


----------



## rcadey (Jun 29, 2018)

King88 said:


> Hello from London! :clap:


Hi @King88 - thanks for the clap!


----------



## phil c (May 18, 2018)

Hi all recently joined the gtrdc as I***8217;m going to the day on the runway event in August , but I am also looking to change to a gtr having owned my Evo fq360 for around nine years,I recognise quite a few user names from the mlr register so I,m not the first to have made this move!
Any advise from anyone who has made this move is welcome , and am looking forward to seeing all the gtr,s on the day cheers Phil


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

rcadey said:


> Hi @King88 - thanks for the clap!



I'm very happy to have picked up a MY10 at the weekend. :chuckle:


----------



## IbanezDan (Apr 4, 2018)

*Looking to buy...*

Hello everyone,

Looking to purchase a GT-R after previously buying a 507 C63 but being let down hugely by the main dealer (damaged the vehicle whilst in for warranty work and given a full refund - I wont go back to Mercedes EVER).

Looking to purchase a 2011+ onwards car, looking for a well looked after low owner car and hoping to find something within my budget.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Been a long time coming but finally picked up my GTR this week after wanting one for 10 years!
Moved from a C63 AMG so if anyone wants a comparison, let me know.


----------



## IbanezDan (Apr 4, 2018)

adz87kc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a long time coming but finally picked up my GTR this week after wanting one for 10 years!
> Moved from a C63 AMG so if anyone wants a comparison, let me know.


Yes please elaborate! What C63 did you have?


----------



## MattyBrown (Feb 21, 2018)

Evening everyone,

Recently picked up this Track Pack GT-R. Coming from an E92 M3 this feels like a real step up! (Although it does sound like a hoover so will have to do something about that!) Took it down to Brecon Beacons for a proper blast on the weekend and it was so impressive!  Here's a few cheeky photos from the trip...

Sorry they're so massive - perhaps someone could advise how to make them a bit smaller?!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Congratulations on the new purchase. Same as mine including year! Not many track packs about. Good choice


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Do like that last pic  Also I reckon it's finally convinced me to get rid of that Nissan burger!

Not to be a firework pisser, but are they different tyres front to back? Not the best idea if you're throwing it around? It may make next to fk all difference but I imagine it could be improved.

Just an observation, great looking car:bowdown1:


----------



## MattyBrown (Feb 21, 2018)

Imran said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase. Same as mine including year! Not many track packs about. Good choice


Thanks Imran, I agree 



PaulH0070 said:


> Do like that last pic  Also I reckon it's finally convinced me to get rid of that Nissan burger!
> 
> Not to be a firework pisser, but are they different tyres front to back? Not the best idea if you're throwing it around? It may make next to fk all difference but I imagine it could be improved.
> 
> Just an observation, great looking car:bowdown1:


Good spot - it felt fine tbh but deffo something to be aware of, and cheers mate


----------



## djacko2800 (Jul 5, 2018)

hello people had my 2017 gtr recaro around a month now and love it its so quiet and nice to drive today I drove a friends 4.25 with exhaust and I now need mine to be more GTR


----------



## NM5 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guy's*

Hi, just recently got a GTR 2016 i had been thinking about getting one for some time, and just decided to get one now. After driving it now for some weeks, i should have got one years ago.


----------



## NM5 (Jul 28, 2018)

IbanezDan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Looking to purchase a GT-R after previously buying a 507 C63 but being let down hugely by the main dealer (damaged the vehicle whilst in for warranty work and given a full refund - I wont go back to Mercedes EVER).
> 
> ...


Hi Dan, I had a C63 with ppp and did come very close to getting a 507 some years ago, how much damage did Mercedes do?


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi. Been on the forum a while but never posted here.

I’m Andy and here’s my 15 DMG


----------



## Simbo12 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ho everyone. Ive already posted a 'new guy' post before i seen this threat. Im an r35 owner. Looking forward to using the forums


----------



## Kelauce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey all,

Longtime lurker here. Finally bought a GTR LM20 - collect it next week (cannot wait!). Thought I should finally say hello and come out of hiding!


----------



## GSB876 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi All, 

Just rejoined the GTR forum after many years of absence, mainly as i'm looking to buy a GTR early next year and its research time right now lol 

Previously owned: R34 GTT / R33 GTR X2 / R33 GTS-T / R33 GTS / MAZDA RX7 X 3 / MITSUBISHI EVO'S X 3 

Gurj :smokin:


----------



## futurama (May 22, 2017)

Hey, just got my 09 black edition.
Good to meet everyone.
Anyone in or around Manchester ?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

futurama said:


> Hey, just got my 09 black edition.
> Good to meet everyone.
> Anyone in or around Manchester ?


The GTRDC has four places left on the Welsh trip in October.
You could get your name down and enjoy your new possession with other enthusiasts.


----------



## tb18 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm new to the GTR world and am currently looking to purchase coming from a AMG C63S.

Is anyone in the Yorkshire area, preferably Sheffield?

I am planning to view the white GTR stage 4.25 at Apex Performance Cars tomorrow and would like to know if it's a known GTR on the forum and what I should look out for.... any help would be appreciated

Hopefully meet some of you soon 

Tom


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

tb18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the GTR world and am currently looking to purchase coming from a AMG C63S.
> 
> ...




Hi m8, where in Sheffield you from?, I***8217;m from Barnsley and got myself a 64 plate one about 4 months ago, and love it. That white one looks nice but you may want to swap those run flats when there ready for some Michelin ones it will change the car completely, and for the better IMO. 

All the best
K.....


----------



## tb18 (Aug 25, 2018)

Kindra said:


> Hi m8, where in Sheffield you from?, I’m from Barnsley and got myself a 64 plate one about 4 months ago, and love it. That white one looks nice but you may want to swap those run flats when there ready for some Michelin ones it will change the car completely, and for the better IMO.
> 
> All the best
> K.....


Hi Kindra,

I'm in Renishaw J30 off the M1.
I've just spoken to the dealer who knows the previous owners of the car and the tyres were changed to handle the extra power as the others wore quicker. Obviously I'm no expert in terms of the GTR but sounds a great example and has been cherished by an enthusiast.
I'm off to view it at 10am tomorrow, so will see what it's like and may end up purchasing 

Tom


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

tb18 said:


> Hi Kindra,
> 
> I'm in Renishaw J30 off the M1.
> I've just spoken to the dealer who knows the previous owners of the car and the tyres were changed to handle the extra power as the others wore quicker. Obviously I'm no expert in terms of the GTR but sounds a great example and has been cherished by an enthusiast.
> ...


Good luck m8. 

K......


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

New Boy!

Handy info on my first poke around of what to look for.
I might ask a few random questions as very new to the GTR side. Never driven or been in one yet but know I want one


----------



## tb18 (Aug 25, 2018)

MB30 said:


> New Boy!
> 
> Handy info on my first poke around of what to look for.
> I might ask a few random questions as very new to the GTR side. Never driven or been in one yet but know I want one <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


I was in the same boat.

Collected mine on Saturday, stage 4.25 and absolutely love it! R


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

If you don't want to look like a fool grinning from ear to ear every time you get in it, I suggest staying away 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

++edit++ 

Wrong section


----------



## irishsteve (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. I registered on here years ago but got distracted by an E90 M3 then a C63 wagon before my black 2012 GTR was dropped off on Friday. It's standard apart from a Milltek y-pipe and Pagid discs and pads.

So far I'm thinking this is probably the best car I've ever had. I'm struggling to understand the number of people who think "this could do with a bit more power" 

Up to Donington on October 5th to take it for a shakedown run.


----------



## Uzzy_GTR (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm new to the GTR world and ordered my Nismo track edition a month back with Ancaster Nissan. Still no update on the delivery date which is somewhat frustrating.

I have added the following extras;

***8226;	SupaGard
***8226;	Mats
***8226;	Tracker
***8226;	PPF 

Is there something else I should also consider?


For the moment I am still driving my single turbo supra running around 650 BHP and an SLK. 

I am based in London and would be good to catch up with some local owners and maybe do some nice drives.

Hopefully meet some of you soon 

Uzzy

Instgram @ Uzzy_GTR
Forum ID @ Uzzy_GTR


----------



## Uzzy_GTR (Aug 22, 2018)

duplication


----------



## futurama (May 22, 2017)

irishsteve said:


> Hi everyone. I registered on here years ago but got distracted by an E90 M3 then a C63 wagon before my black 2012 GTR was dropped off on Friday. It's standard apart from a Milltek y-pipe and Pagid discs and pads.
> 
> So far I'm thinking this is probably the best car I've ever had. I'm struggling to understand the number of people who think "this could do with a bit more power"
> 
> Up to Donington on October 5th to take it for a shakedown run.


In the same boat here, I've had my 09 black edition for 6 weeks now, like yours its stock except for the Y-pipe and I really cant imagine ever needing more power as I'm not sure it's possible to put a bigger smile on my face every time i punch it as it is.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

futurama said:


> In the same boat here, I've had my 09 black edition for 6 weeks now, like yours its stock except for the Y-pipe and I really cant imagine ever needing more power as I'm not sure it's possible to put a bigger smile on my face every time i punch it as it is.


I was the same. And as mad as it may seem right now, you do get used to it. Or to put it a different way it becomes more familiar.

Mine was std with y pipe for about 6 months, then had stg 1 remap. While not transforming the car it has enhanced it. I would totally recommend it after getting a few miles under your belt. 

I would assume your increase will be awesome futurama as you're 480odd being std cba?

No, I really don't think you need that much power if you only do road miles, but I can see how going higher and higher is quite addictive. And fun, lol


----------



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi all, another newbie here from Essex. Currently got my M4 convertible for sale and on the hunt for a GTR. Hoping to get a facelifted MY11/12. Spent the last few weeks comparing the new C63S, 911 carrera 2 S or a GTR for my next toy, having seen lots of them at the Players show yesterday the GTR is defintely top of the list!

I havent yet had the chance to do a complete search on here but presume there is a full buyers guide somewhere on here? Given the power is hiked from 2011 presume I am better going for one of these over an earlier one? Budget is around 45k/50k.

Thanks!


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi, I registered here some days ago and I'm looking forward to use this forum. I'm from Hungary and I have an MY15 GTR.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi David here. Complete newbie. Just eyeing up my first GTR. Would love advice on what to go for. Standard spec 2017 or a Litchfield LM 20. Which will hold its value better?


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello guys.


----------



## gtrcelik (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello guys. I'm newbie ^^


----------



## Largey (Oct 23, 2018)

*R35 MY2015 Newbie*

Hi All,
Just added a MY2015 R35 to my existing stable of a 2015 Civic Type R (FK2 Turbo) and a MY2004 S2000 . 
Looking forward to adding the 3rd dimension of traction to my experiences. As the other 2 are front wheel drive and rear wheel drive.
Happy to take any pointers from anyone regarding whats needed to look out for etc... All I know so far is that the Dunlop tyres on this are shite. LOL
Anyway - Hi !!

oh and to put the record straight - I am aware that I am "Unable" to edit my status - As I am not a member of the right group - Apparently.... !!! Hehehe


----------



## gtrcaner (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Largey, welcome to forum.


----------



## tallbloke (Mar 21, 2018)

*New GT-R owner living near Amsterdam.*

My ivory GT-R comes from Mike Shad Nissan of Jacksonville Florida and was bought new by a Dutch guy in 2009. He took it to Holland in 2010. I am the third owner.It has done nearly 22.000 miles. In my small garage the Nissan GT-R is located next to a Dodge Viper, a BMW M3 Cabrio and a Porsche Boxster Spyder.


----------



## benlucas (Oct 14, 2018)

*Hi - new R35 owner here*

Hi all :wavey: just bought my 1st (dealer sourced) GT-R. 24k, 2 owners and full Nissan & Litchfield SH. Drove it last week and can't believe how well it gets the power down considering it's stock (my previous ride was a 600hp E55 which was a handful.)

Picking it up next week


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

benlucas said:


> Hi all :wavey: just bought my 1st (dealer sourced) GT-R. 24k, 2 owners and full Nissan & Litchfield SH. Drove it last week and can't believe how well it gets the power down considering it's stock (my previous ride was a 600hp E55 which was a handful.)
> 
> Picking it up next week


Welcome to the Forum, the home of the GTR Drivers Club.

Keep an eye on the events organised by the GTRDC - trackdays, Eurotours and much other fun in 2019.

Still time to join the Club and enjoy a fab weekend at our AGM.


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

*Another newbie*

Hi All,

Just a quick hello to everyone. Been lurking on the forum for a while but it's now time to join the club! :bowdown1:

I've had a string of Lotus and the current fleet is a Octavia VRS, 987 Boxster (currently not feeling well) and finally the bike - YZF-R1. 

Had to make a choice on this one. Buy another share in a light aircraft (had a Robin DR221 until someone crashed it on landing) (been flying for donkeys) or spend the money on a R35. TBO it was a fairly easy choice. lol. The servicing/running costs should be a breeze on the GTR compared to the plane :chuckle:

So got around £34K to spend (was going to be around 40 but want to rebuild my Boxsters engine too) so I've posted a advert in the wanted thread. lol.

Hopefully see you guys around (I'm in Gloucester if there's anyone around here?).

Gav


----------



## Erik247 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello everyone! Im Erik and I live just outside the capitol of Sweden, Stockholm. Im about to buy a GT-R - 04 and im really excited! However the car needs som renovation and thats why I signed upp to this forum - to get some inspiration, ideas and tips for this project. When I have time I will post some pics and maybe start a project thread to share my experiences. Take care!opcorn:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

gavm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick hello to everyone. Been lurking on the forum for a while but it's now time to join the club! :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the GTR Drivers Club and please let us know when you get your GTR.

If you are in Gloucester it will be very easy for you to visit Litchfield Motors for some upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

Mudflap said:


> Welcome to the GTR Drivers Club and please let us know when you get your GTR.
> 
> If you are in Gloucester it will be very easy for you to visit Litchfield Motors for some upgrades. :thumbsup:


I know - they are about 20 mins away :ban:


----------



## rems11 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello everybody

I'm a newbie here, and i have a white GTR


----------



## echoman (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi All, New here. Just about to pull the trigger on a 2016 GTR - Thanks for all the info in here. Great forum.

Is there a checklist for buying a used car on here somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## colinlizzy (Nov 27, 2018)

Just thought i would say hi everyone,i used to have a r32 gtr running around 450bhp but sold it and regreted it ever since lol, and now my son has brought one and i would like to get another at some point next year as i have the itch very badly again


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

*Hello - just joined the club*

Hello All, just joined the club, though have been reading through the forum most of the year whilst I learnt about what to look for/might expect when buying an R-35 GT-R. Just wanted to say that there are some great threads/postings on the site and I found a HUGE amount of information to help me choose a car. Mine is a 2010 Black-Edition - had it just under 2 weeks. Absolutely love it  Hope to be able to join in the car chatter once I know a bit more about what I'm talking about! Cheers all:thumbsup:


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

SKNAM said:


> Hello All, just joined the club, though have been reading through the forum most of the year whilst I learnt about what to look for/might expect when buying an R-35 GT-R. Just wanted to say that there are some great threads/postings on the site and I found a HUGE amount of information to help me choose a car. Mine is a 2010 Black-Edition - had it just under 2 weeks. Absolutely love it  Hope to be able to join in the car chatter once I know a bit more about what I'm talking about! Cheers all:thumbsup:


Congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> Hello All, just joined the club, though have been reading through the forum most of the year whilst I learnt about what to look for/might expect when buying an R-35 GT-R. Just wanted to say that there are some great threads/postings on the site and I found a HUGE amount of information to help me choose a car. Mine is a 2010 Black-Edition - had it just under 2 weeks. Absolutely love it  Hope to be able to join in the car chatter once I know a bit more about what I'm talking about! Cheers all:thumbsup:


Welcome and we hope to see you and your car soon at some GTR Drivers Club events.:thumbsup:


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Just acquired a stage 4.25 CBA gtr

Love it so far! 

Here’s a quick pic


----------



## r33dgt (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi guys, just acquired a 2009 with litchfield 4.25 tune , coming from an E60 M5. Game changer. Will post some pics soon. Merry Xmas.


----------



## boyzee427 (Jan 22, 2018)

*old Newbie*

Hi i was previously on this site around 2006 under the name boyzee.Because my of email supplier closeing i lost my password and could,nt get back on.I then owned a 32 GTR that i,d bought from a dealer that advertised it as 735 BHP but after investigating i found the dealer was a bit of a scoundrel.I did a few trackdays with the car which i was told had a 2.7 Jun tuned engine,the car had been in a magazine and i managed to speak with the previous owner who also thought the car to be genuine.I sold the car after a number of years in good faith as to what it was supposed to be,the new owner phoned me after a month or so telling me the engine needed a rebuild and on stripping the engine the bottom half was completely standard no stroker kit.Im now in the market for a r35 so ive rejoined to get some info before i take the plunge this time.Thanks for letting me join.Martin.


----------



## BLACKEMPEROR (Dec 19, 2018)

*NEW B.....*

Hello guys, new on GTR.CO.UK I have had my cay for 3 years now. Its MY 2015 DBP.
Glad to be part of this group...


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Who sold you the falsely advertised 32 GTR Martin..?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

BLACKEMPEROR said:


> Hello guys, new on GTR.CO.UK I have had my cay for 3 years now. Its MY 2015 DBP.
> Glad to be part of this group...


Welcome to this Forum.
Keep an eye open for some extremely interesting events planned by the GTR Drivers Club and meet some like minded members. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stefan Etter (Mar 8, 2018)

New to the forum Greetings from Switzerland.


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

New to the forum from north east England, looking at buying an r35 in the near future


----------



## lionfish (Oct 29, 2018)

Another newbe. Bought my R35 a couple of months ago, been saving for a long long time as it had to be orange and my first 'supercar' Had two 350z for years (still got one (orange of course) along with an 18 year old 3.0 Z3, 20 year old P38 range rover and 13 year old BM750. The GTR is all new technology as I am used to doing all my own work. Much appreciated useful info on this forum but how the hell do you post a thread - I am not good with these things and it is frustrating. I wanted to find out about new tyres and brakes as mine need replacing in the coming months. I don't intend (yet) to do tack days so just general road use. Tyres I hear move away from the run flats to Michellin? and brakes the price range is wide which to buy?


----------



## alanowak1985 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey, I'm new to the forum. I come from Poland. I am just in the middle of searching my dream car, for this I have just registered to get a lot of useful information from this forum.


----------



## SickBoy (Feb 11, 2006)

benlucas said:


> Hi all :wavey: just bought my 1st (dealer sourced) GT-R. 24k, 2 owners and full Nissan & Litchfield SH. Drove it last week and can't believe how well it gets the power down considering it's stock (my previous ride was a 600hp E55 which was a handful.)
> 
> Picking it up next week


What dealer did you use to source ?


----------



## mheaven (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey all, new to the forum from Surrey, UK. My 2015 GTR is arriving with me in a couple of weeks time, very much looking forward to it. Coming from Golf R, C63, then RS6. Cheers!


----------



## boyzee427 (Jan 22, 2018)

*R32*



V-SpecII said:


> Who sold you the falsely advertised 32 GTR Martin..?


 Sorry for the late reply i have only just got back on here.I bought the R32 from GTcars in Dartford around 2006,it was advertised as 735BHP.I did,nt know at the time but this dealer was renowned for bumping up BHP figures and although the car had an engine rebuild at a well known company with a receipt for 22k it was,nt true.The car was said to have a Jun 2.7 conversion but was in fact completly standard bottom end.When i ask the company that built it they said they did,nt touch the bottom half they only did the headwork,cams and fitted the To4Z turbo etc.


----------



## boyzee427 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have now bought an R35.Its a 2010 with Litchfield stage 4.2.I think the 35 is a lot better than I thought it would be.The power is so much smoother than the 32 I had.


----------



## Ianumalsa (Jan 21, 2019)

*New member*

Hello everyone, I am a previous Hyundai Genesis Coupe owner. Im looking forward to talking with you all. Now currently a GTR owner


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Ianumalsa said:


> Hello everyone, I am a previous Hyundai Genesis Coupe owner. Im looking forward to talking with you all. Now currently a GTR owner


Hyandai to GTR, quite a mad jump if I may say so myself... :chuckle:


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Hello guys,
Happy to be on forum and more happy to be proud owner of 66 GTR


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the several new participants on this Forum and I hope we can see you at some GTR Drivers Club events this year.

Under Forum News there's all the information needed to join the GTRDC.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Welcome to all. You will never look back. They are like living animals and have so much character ...


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Davidbenson said:


> Welcome to all. You will never look back. They are like living animals and have so much character ...


Animals? They are like family to some of us...


----------



## kaywa (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi everyone. I***8217;m a newbie having joined after visiting club stand at auto sport show in January. Finally got my GTR after spending many years waiting to own one - my dream car. I routinely drive from Cambridge to west London so if you see a white EY17 reg GTR its likely to me so give me a wave


----------



## Davey1818 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi All, Hopefully will be purchasing a 2009 GTR AT650 in the next few weeks. Looking forward to using the forum for tips and guides etc.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome kaywa & Davey1818 to this Forum.

You'll appreciate the full fun of owning your fine cars by joining the GTR Drivers Club which is hosted by this Forum.


----------



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Everyone, didn't see this, ended up posting a new thread! oops!

I'm in the SE, got MY 13 pearl white a few weeks ago, these cars are incredible.


----------



## jasonf14 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Clubsport Track car build*

Hi Everyone. Just bought a R35 GTR as a clubsport track project. Ive been a BMW M guy for the last 15 Years but decided its time to build something special. Im planning on forging the engine and running some quality coilovers to start. Will be doing some Nurburgring trips this year hopefully see some of you guy over there.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

jasonf14 said:


> Hi Everyone. Just bought a R35 GTR as a clubsport track project. Ive been a BMW M guy for the last 15 Years but decided its time to build something special. Im planning on forging the engine and running some quality coilovers to start. Will be doing some Nurburgring trips this year hopefully see some of you guy over there.


Great to have you on board and hopefully you'll join the GTRDC to meet like minded enthusiasts at our events.

Please post some pics of your new steed.


----------



## rdonadono (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I bought a black Nismo 2016!
I wanted a JDM machine in 2001 and 2003, while I watched it fly over a Supra, I realized what I should have bought for my life!

I am Italian but resident in Switzerland.


----------



## Whiterat (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi All 

Bought a lightly damaged early 2008 R35 (Jap) as a bit of a project, slight step up from an RX8 R3 - looking forward to getting it back on the road!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Whiterat said:


> Hi All
> 
> Bought a lightly damaged early 2008 R35 (Jap) as a bit of a project, slight step up from an RX8 R3 - looking forward to getting it back on the road!


Welcome aboard.

Let's see some pics as she is now and then some later as you bring it back to the road.


----------



## An Marcach (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m probably being a bit premature here by introducing myself seeing as I don’t have a GT-R yet but what the hell I may as well just say hello anyway so .....

Hello 

I’m from Ireland where the GT-R is rare beast but then again most of what I already have in my garage are rare here too. 

The current cars are a 111R Elise, a TVR Cerbera, a GP Mini and herself has an Octavia VRS.

There’s a old Beetle and an old Mini that aren’t on the road at present but eventually will be again.

The toss-up at the moment is do I buy a GT-R or a Lotus Evora and honestly I don’t know which one is going to be my next toy.

Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## spec-V.be (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Been a very long time that I have been here, no more GTR in my garage, had an A45 for a while and now thinking what will be the next one.

Just logged in again, will enjhoy reading a bit and hopefully I can post soon my post so someone else can start enjoying them opcorn:

Great to read here again though, but sometimes we move on and buy other cars. :bawling:

Greeting Erwin from Belgium


----------



## DanGTR1978 (Apr 24, 2019)

New owner S.Wales
Hi all, I***8217;m picking up my first GTR Friday morning. It***8217;s a MY19 Prestige in gun metal grey. Can***8217;t wait to get it now.

Daniel


----------



## ELLIOTTY (May 8, 2019)

Hello just idea I would begin the thread,bought my first r35 gtr christmas eve.its on a 61 plate and had a phase one.Its not my first quick vehicle but rather truly like it.Had a couple of Nissan pulsar gtirs,subarus and evos.I had the tingle to get a r35 for some time and figured out how to set aside enough to purchase one.I'm in south ridges territory if there are ever any meets etc.big hey from me, cheers Leighton


----------



## Alistair (Jun 8, 2019)

Afternoon all, saying hello from Scotland. Got the go ahead from the missus so after many hrs and days reading this forum I am in the market for an R35 £40-45k. Lots of questions so look out for my new topic soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome Alistair and all other new members.
There's stacks of good stuff for you all on this Forum plus some great GTR Drivers Club events to attend.


Alistair said:


> Afternoon all, saying hello from Scotland. Got the go ahead from the missus so after many hrs and days reading this forum I am in the market for an R35 £40-45k. Lots of questions so look out for my new topic soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toosoon (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello from Essex, I picked up my GTR 3 weeks ago after wanting one for almost 10 years! Ownership so far has been amazing and it's certainly lived up expectations.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Hello all, I've been perusing the site for a couple of weeks now. Always find it refreshing that as a User I can see content of a forum before they join, unlike some.

Currently my drive is a Custom SC 370z running 550bhp, but I'm looking at getting a GTR in the next few months, which is one of the reasons for joining. I like to get a feel for the history of the car before I purchase and a forum is the best place.

Cannot wait to own one!


----------



## r35matty (Jun 13, 2019)

hi guys

newbie here looking to join the gtr community, i currently drive a 352bhp impreza but im looking at getting into a gtr. not sure i will fit though as im very tall.............i bloody hope so lol

cheers

matt


----------



## Dollo (Jun 14, 2019)

*New to GT-R site*

Hello everyone just joined the site, I have a 15 plate GT-R and love it.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Dollo said:


> Hello everyone just joined the site, I have a 15 plate GT-R and love it.


Welcome to the GTR madness before you ask..

1) Brakes upgrade
2) Stage 2 or 4.25
3) DSC Controller (for suspension/comfort)
4) Litchfield Road handling

Thats all you need to know


----------



## Mark83 (Jun 10, 2019)

Joined up recently to start reading up on a possible GTR purchase.

Looking at 2011-12 cars but not discounting the earlier cars, dependent on price. The earlier cars _should _depreciate less but I prefer the 2011+ service intervals and updates. 

If there's a get together near North Herts, I'll try and gatecrash to speak to some owners.


----------



## JasonStatus (Jun 9, 2019)

Newbie from Cornwall just dropping in to say Hi and learn all I can about the R35. 

I haven't got one as of yet but will be looking at getting one from a trader like Auto Tourqe by the end of the year. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandemonium001 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi All, 

New member with a 91 J R32 Gtr.

Just bought from the GTR Heritage Center, currently getting the full cambelt & service before collection around 2nd week in July.

Can't wait, trying to tidy & finish the garage for storage then enjoy the car for the summer. 
To do list:
STD gear knob
Wheels with a bit of dish, LM or works or similar.
Bigger brembos & front discs when they need replaced.

Previous cars are 
MK1 focus rs
Swb slick top manual ABFLUG 300zx.

Look forward to many posts in the future.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Pandemonium001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member with a 91 J R32 Gtr.
> 
> ...


Welcome to this forum and look forward to seeing you and the 32 at some of our events. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

After a few weeks of questions, browsing on the forum I have now purchased a lovely Titanium Grey MY09 GTR.

Some of you may be familiar with it.

Previous owner was kind enough to drop it of at SRD Tuning (needed a hub tightening anyway) so it could have the Stage 2 mapping to take advantage of the hardware already in place.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Blobbish said:


> After a few weeks of questions, browsing on the forum I have now purchased a lovely Titanium Grey MY09 GTR.
> 
> Some of you may be familiar with it.
> 
> Previous owner was kind enough to drop it of at SRD Tuning (needed a hub tightening anyway) so it could have the Stage 2 mapping to take advantage of the hardware already in place.



:bawling:

Enjoy it mate


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

TREG said:


> :bawling:
> 
> Enjoy it mate


So Steve, what are you going to get now?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Possibly an Rs6 Jack. I need something I can use a daily with some space in.


----------



## japcarlover (Jun 28, 2019)

*Newbie saying Hi *

Hi guys, I joined this forum as after driving a friends 2016 Stage 4.25 the other day, I AM SOLD.

I've had an array of Jap performance cars over the years and RX7's have always been close to my heart, but after borrowing a GTR for a weekend recently I have to have one.

So going to use this forum to snoop about the threads and do a little more research.

I have already exhausted YouTube of all its GTR videos haha


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

TREG said:


> Possibly an Rs6 Jack. I need something I can use a daily with some space in.


Just a nice little van for business and back to your roots for fun with an R33 GTR.

There's a thought Steve.

BTW, Maureen and I guess the babe is no longer a babe. Any pics?


----------



## x1mys (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi All 

Not an owner as yet but after owning an Rs4 for a while now and wanting to change to a gtr for the past 3 years I’ve decided to make the change. 
Any advice on buying and what to look out for?? 

Maintenance wise what are the main costs etc 
Any tips would be much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane555 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
I am new in this forum site.


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

Looking to get my first R35 - have a focus RS Mk2 Revo4 to sell, but then I'm in


----------



## AntonyB (Sep 22, 2019)

*Noobie first post*

Hi to all.
I have collection set for Wednesday 25th Sept for my first GTR in Katsura Orange, fingers crossed. It is a new MY19 Recaro.


----------



## oliver.styles (May 10, 2019)

*Hello from a newbie*

Converted from Porsche ownership and so far impressed with the R35, some very strange noises though but have been assured they are normal. Owned for 4 months standard car, on here for advice and views as to upgrades and parts supplies. Dunno how to add to my garage or anything else on here so apologies.


----------



## N3SMO (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey guys,
Brand new to this forum community. Some very interesting bits on here. I have a 2014 370 Z Nismo, I***8217;ve messed around a bit with the brakes and styling. Loved the 2015 front end so managed to get that on mine.


----------



## grchmason (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Guys, Just joined and thought I would say hello!

Let the R35 search begin, learning everyday, but this will be my first GTR so sorry in advance for any silly questions.

Many thanks


----------



## GT-R_! (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi !

Intro from Sweden (originally British) - I will jump into a 2015 Black Edition in Red. Low mileage (28000km).....very soon.
Will post more seperately as I have a lot of questions....especially about the ECUTEK Stage 6 tuning this car has.
Am coming from a lifetime of BMW M cars......thought it was about time for a change. To say I was excited about pick up day in 2 days time, is the biggest understatement ever!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oooh look.


----------



## Swanny84 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi everyone 
Iv had my gtr just over a year now absolute beast love it, iv had a few jap motors over the years two honda’s, two Subaru’s and a evo and a 370z then moved onto the king.
I’m starting to learn bit more about the gtr and probably going to look into tuning so thought this would be the perfect place.
Philip


----------



## Kkw (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi everyone , bought mine 12th dec , got to sort a few issues out with seller but great car and hope to learn more about car from members ,?


----------



## Mg35 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi all.
From mid Wales have had my stage 4.25 dmg r35 from may last year.
Hope to learn more about it here from some very knowledgable people.


----------



## ejs355 (Apr 18, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on.
> 
> Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I'm new to the site. From Surrey. 
Had my 2009 R35 for 3 and a bit years now. 
Great car, purchased with a litchfield stage 5 already on the car. 
For the most part extremely reliable car and used daily. Recent gearbox issues and engine light to sort but when it's running well I love it. Have to say I am used to all the knocking and clunking noises but the bell housing rattle is one that really annoys me. Purchased from Scotland with only 11k on the clock, car now showing 55k. 
Recently got my hands dirty and attempted to work on the car myself, enjoy learning etc, Oil change, Transmission Oil change, Front pads, Front wheel bearings and hub change, Rear diff oil change - not difficult but as with any job its hall about having the rights tools!
I am actually looking for couple of bits for the car if anyone can tell me how best to search on here to see if I can find them that would be very helpful. 
Thanks Guys


----------



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning,

New owner here, picked up a silver 09 premium last weekend, totally standard and only 10,000 miles on the clock, one owner and a bundle of service history. Only done about 100 miles so far but finding the flappy paddles slightly addictive ! Based down in Devon so don't see that many about. Still getting used to its slow speed 'clunky'ness' but other than that going well. Any hints and tips please let me know.


----------



## ejs355 (Apr 18, 2016)

Markys said:


> Morning,
> 
> New owner here, picked up a silver 09 premium last weekend, totally standard and only 10,000 miles on the clock, one owner and a bundle of service history. Only done about 100 miles so far but finding the flappy paddles slightly addictive ! Based down in Devon so don't see that many about. Still getting used to its slow speed 'clunky'ness' but other than that going well. Any hints and tips please let me know.


09 with 10,000 - wow that's great


----------



## Spy-CH (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey Guys, 

So sorry, made my introduction already in the Pictures and Video section before i saw this newbie thread ?

Here is the link:
New member from Swiss

Michael


----------



## Lucas21 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello, I am Lucas and I am a GTR owner since last month, hope to have a good interaction here


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome, how are you finding the 35 then??


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello guys im Harry from West Midlands. Im in the market for a new GTR. Im just graduating from a M5 F10 of 6 years. Look forward to meeting new faces etc. Im also heavily involved in the Subaru world. But the GTR has my attention. It will also be my daily.


----------



## maurell (Feb 6, 2020)

what's the price of nissan gt-r? i am from indiana and wanted to buy gt-r as it got high performance and i liked it from my childhood so if there anyone who can help me please reply me


----------



## Russg (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi chaps, I'm a new member here so I thought I’ll introduce myself! Based in Guildford and Germany! Just recently traded in a MY12 for 17 so it’s my second GTR, can’t see me in anything else now absolutely love them. I’m currently running AT 650, full carbon, KW and ADV1 wheels. Looking for an exhaust as we speak so if there’s any for sale out there get in touch please. Anyway great to be part of the forum!

All the best. ??


----------



## GiT3R0N (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi All
Just thought i would say hello to you all, not a GTR owner yet but am getting ready for a purchase in the next 3 months,maybe new or almost new.
Am currently running a Hyundai N Performance that i bought new.
Go to switzerland a fair bit to hike so am looking for more of a GT now.


----------



## Rishloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Been a member for 8 years and finally pulled the plug and bought my First GTR. Driving with a smile on my face is something I’ll get use to, oh and the people staring and pointing ??. It’s completely standard but need to make it sound better and a few carbon bits would set it off.
Look forward to hints and tips from fellow owners


----------



## MrMan (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi, Based in the UK and I'm new to the forum! Bought my R32 gtr about 10 MTHS ago...Good to be among other gtr owners! Looking into upcoming meets this year, so feel free to hit me up with dates


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi guys, 2 week old newbie here! I'm based in the south east of UK and previously owned a stage 1 Audi TTRS which was a great all round car and very capable, but if I'm honest just a little bit too clinical for my liking. I then went to an M4 which was so well built, but on anything but bone dry roads it was impossible to get the power down. I finally thought now or never, and picked up a 2010 R35 on a stage 3. Absolutely love the rawness, the mechanical clunks it makes when cold, the fact that you have to warm everything up before unleashing it, the whole drama of driving it, the sound and sheer insane effortless power and grip. Every day I say to myself why the hell did I wait so long?? My wife keeps catching me staring at it through the window.... Mmmm those quad exhausts.... I think I need to have a chat with myself a grown man should not be behaving like this... ?

Great to be on this forum!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome, I came from the same sort of cars as you before getting my 35, I’m based in south east ( Canterbury area) hopefully see you out and about !! 
and don’t worry you’re not alone I’ve had mine 10 months and still keep looking out the window at mine to, sad a ??


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

herman said:


> Welcome, I came from the same sort of cars as you before getting my 35, I’m based in south east ( Canterbury area) hopefully see you out and about !!
> and don’t worry you’re not alone I’ve had mine 10 months and still keep looking out the window at mine to, sad a ??


Thanks Herman, just shown your message to the wife and said 'see it's not just me!' (just got a bit of an eye roll) ? 

Hopefully see you around and will look out for any South East meets would be good to meet up with yourself and other owners. 
Thanks 
MG


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone once said to me about mine "you can lose a football up those exhaust pipes!"


----------



## F3NDS (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m a new ‘09 GTR owner coming from an ‘05 BMW M3 CS (up for sale shortly!). Loved both cars but this is an entirely different experience. Bought from a friend so experienced it only as a passenger (I refused to drive it as didn’t trust myself) but it’s unreal how assured you feel in the driving seat. It’s just with Kaizer now having a service and few other bits done. Have to say Sly, James and Karen are all superb and will certainly be using them in future.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

From one newbie to another... Welcome! Completely agree with the assured feeling comment. Just could not get the power down in my M4 in the wet..the GTRs grip is insanely good in all weather. Enjoy your ownership!


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi guys and girls my name is Paul,just registered and bought my GTR back in October last year. Sold a highly modified evo 6 to buy one and what a car is it is. Its an 09 plate 4.5,Litchfield handling kit car and love it to bits.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Hi guys and girls my name is Paul,just registered and bought my GTR back in October last year. Sold a highly modified evo 6 to buy one and what a car is it is. Its an 09 plate 4.5,Litchfield handling kit car and love it to bits.


Welcome Paul! How do you find the GTR compares to your EVO?


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Welcome Paul! How do you find the GTR compares to your EVO?


Hi mate the evo was a 2.3 stroker,600hp,ohlins suspension,but this is another level,linier power delivery compared to the evo,but the push in this is relentless. On the tight twisties the evo is more nimble,but anything else and the GTR wins. Iv read a few reviews where the GTR gets critised for the interior,but like a palace compared to an evo. Never fails to put a smile on my face !


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Hi mate the evo was a 2.3 stroker,600hp,ohlins suspension,but this is another level,linier power delivery compared to the evo,but the push in this is relentless. On the tight twisties the evo is more nimble,but anything else and the GTR wins. Iv read a few reviews where the GTR gets critised for the interior,but like a palace compared to an evo. Never fails to put a smile on my face !


Im also worried about the interior. Have a 2020 track edition coming this year hopefully. Im coming from an M5 F10 and it was very well built.

But agree after doing some research, the GTR is in a league of its own....


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Mines an early 2009,but the newer GTRs have a very nice interior. Not sure how it compares to M5 F10,as BMs and audis interiors are nice. Iv always been used to very sparse interiors,so with all the gadgets its nice. I just like the way it goes,handles and how it drives.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Hi mate the evo was a 2.3 stroker,600hp,ohlins suspension,but this is another level,linier power delivery compared to the evo,but the push in this is relentless. On the tight twisties the evo is more nimble,but anything else and the GTR wins. Iv read a few reviews where the GTR gets critised for the interior,but like a palace compared to an evo. Never fails to put a smile on my face !


Superb mate glad you're enjoying it! Agreed nimble isn't a word I'd use for the GTR but seems to defy physics the way it handles corners for such a heavy car. 

Regarding the interior: I've recently made the jump myself (around 2 months ago) from a BMW M4. The interior on the M4 did feel more refined but that's not what I wanted, I wanted a more raw experiance and the GTR is exactly that. 

Enjoy the car!! 

MGS


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Superb mate glad you're enjoying it! Agreed nimble isn't a word I'd use for the GTR but seems to defy physics the way it handles corners for such a heavy car.
> 
> Regarding the interior: I've recently made the jump myself (around 2 months ago) from a BMW M4. The interior on the M4 did feel more refined but that's not what I wanted, I wanted a more raw experiance and the GTR is exactly that.
> 
> ...


What year GTR and spec do you have ?


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> What year GTR and spec do you have ?


Mines a 2010, bought it a couple of months ago and had its big service from autotorque on purchase including all trans fluids etc. 

It came with miltek exhaust, decat downpipes and had a remap by AC speedtech (ecutek software). 

I've bought some rear AP discs Ferrodo pads to go on it a month ago but then covid-19 hit, so been waiting impatiently.... Hoping to get these fitted soon. Also want to get onto the latest ecutek software. 

Apart from that not planning on anything else mod wise, as I don't track or launch it.. It's plenty of power for me!

And one other thing I stumbled across (after I bought it) was a dealer stamp in the transmission section of the service book. 

Phoned nissan and they confirmed a few days later, it had a brand new MY15 transmission fitted under warranty in 2015! 

I drove a GTR round a track 6-7 years ago and it was my dream car... Still can't believe I own one!


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Mines a 2010, bought it a couple of months ago and had its big service from autotorque on purchase including all trans fluids etc.
> 
> It came with miltek exhaust, decat downpipes and had a remap by AC speedtech (ecutek software).
> 
> ...


Peace of mind with the transmission then as they arnt cheap. 

I luckily just had a full service at Kaizers before the lockdown,along with the mot. The guy who I bought the car off kindly serviced it for me on the agreed sale last October,but sly went through the car,replacing the undertray bolts with stainless steel ones,changed fluids and have to say I was very impressed with his professional attitude.

I wanted something fast that was already modified,really with a forged engine,but its in such good condition with thousands of invoices from litchfields that I just had to have it. So far cant fault her and has been ultra reliable !


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Peace of mind with the transmission then as they arnt cheap.
> 
> I luckily just had a full service at Kaizers before the lockdown,along with the mot. The guy who I bought the car off kindly serviced it for me on the agreed sale last October,but sly went through the car,replacing the undertray bolts with stainless steel ones,changed fluids and have to say I was very impressed with his professional attitude.
> 
> I wanted something fast that was already modified,really with a forged engine,but its in such good condition with thousands of invoices from litchfields that I just had to have it. So far cant fault her and has been ultra reliable !


Great work sounds like you picked up a good one with good history! 

Reading through this and other GTR forums you get so much decent info and get to chat with knowledgeable people who've been through GTR ownership and its joys and downfalls. 

I've just recently had a wheel stem snap clean off in my fingers (when taking the plastic valve cap off!) and raised it on this forum for people to look out for it, as if it'd broken off at speed it could have ended in tears...I bought some new ones including the sensors from a member on here. Something you might want to check out as they all corrode after time... 

Apart from that (which can and does happen to all cars with metal wheel stems) mines been absolutely faultless. 

With regards to forged engines Ive read the advice/opinions and people's experiences. From that, the general concensus seems to be if torque levels are above the 'safe zone' (approx 600-620) then you're running the risk of bent/thrown rods on standard internals. Seems that decent tuners will keep torque limited to this for that reason. 

I don't track or launch and with my power levels, I'm hoping I'll be OK (as I don't have £5k+ lying around to go forged). 

But then an engine failure at more than double the price and then some due to a thrown rod would be a disaster!!!! 

I really do want to keep it long term so might look into it for peace of mind. Bank loan interest rates are good at the moment! 

You tempted to look into the forged option at some point?


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Great work sounds like you picked up a good one with good history!
> 
> Reading through this and other GTR forums you get so much decent info and get to chat with knowledgeable people who've been through GTR ownership and its joys and downfalls.
> 
> ...


Oh that was you,yes I remember reading recently about your wheel stem and you were very lucky it wasn't under different circumstances and yes iv checked mine when reading that. 

Yes iv been reading a lot of threads and different opinions on here before joining and seems a good learning process. Always good to try and find as much as possible on the weak points,especially the earlier ones with the bellhousing/cluster units for instance. 

With regards to torque and rods,i have looked into the option of a rod conversion and on Litchfields site they quote just over 5k . That is peace of mind I guess as im on the limit of that with 743/628,but I tend to be very careful,i don't launch it,let the transmission get up to 65,before any sort of boost. Iv actually turned the boost down to 1.2 bar from 1.4 to be safe! Most of the time !!


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Oh that was you,yes I remember reading recently about your wheel stem and you were very lucky it wasn't under different circumstances and yes iv checked mine when reading that.
> 
> Yes iv been reading a lot of threads and different opinions on here before joining and seems a good learning process. Always good to try and find as much as possible on the weak points,especially the earlier ones with the bellhousing/cluster units for instance.
> 
> With regards to torque and rods,i have looked into the option of a rod conversion and on Litchfields site they quote just over 5k . That is peace of mind I guess as im on the limit of that with 743/628,but I tend to be very careful,i don't launch it,let the transmission get up to 65,before any sort of boost. Iv actually turned the boost down to 1.2 bar from 1.4 to be safe! Most of the time !!


I'll start enquiring about the forging work at some point this year, when the covid-19 situation has calmed down. I'll be visiting Autotorque and AC speedtech soon as I can for my rear brakes and ecutek software upgrade so will pick their brains on it.
Will pop an update on here to get people's thoughts. 

Enjoy the car sounds like a beast!


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> I'll start enquiring about the forging work at some point this year, when the covid-19 situation has calmed down. I'll be visiting Autotorque and AC speedtech soon as I can for my rear brakes and ecutek software upgrade so will pick their brains on it.
> Will pop an update on here to get people's thoughts.
> 
> Enjoy the car sounds like a beast!


Yes goodluck with yours and both good companies from what I hear.
Typical bought mine October and all it did was rain for weeks,now its finally nice we have a lockdown


----------



## BazM (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello everyone, After many years dreaming and saving, I am finally on the hunt for my first GTR, im a big petrol head, a huge Honda nut and have had everything in between. Looking for a standard example or a stage 1. Budget is up to around 45k for the right car. Im after a white DBA model around a MY14/15 with as little mileage as possible. Just having a browse doing my homework and waiting for the right car, i will be using AC Speedtech for servicing etc as there on my doorstep and been highly recomended by a friend who has previously owned one.


----------



## amigo1186 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hallo all,
Im “new“ to this forum and just want to introduce myself and my project car. I’m Eugen, I’m 34 years old and I live in Germany. Im building a r32 GTR witch will be used as a tracktool and nice weather car. I bought the car last year and found now the time to start with the build. I try to keep you guys updated. Sorry for my bad English, I don’t use this language that much over here.


----------



## Heller12 (May 5, 2020)

Hi all new member here in London. I’m on the hunt for my first GTR. Have been debating going down the Audi R8 V10 route (2014) but with two kids it’s a non starter although I drive a Range Rover sport as my daily along with an r53 Cooper S as a toy. I’ve come from a long list of M cars. Not sure there’s any other than the e60v10 that I haven’t had.
ive been reading a lot over the last few weeks and finally decided to take the plunge. Now I’m still learning so have seen a few that look interesting but wonderedis an early model still worth considering? I was thinking a 14-16 year model with under 20k miles and priced at £50k and below ( ideally low40s).
I came across this on autotrader and wondered if it used to belong to anyone on here and is this a decent spec/age for the price?





__





Used Nissan cars for sale. Nissan Dealer Leighton Buzzard | Torque Point


Torque Point is the name to trust when it comes to finding used Nissan cars for sale in Leighton Buzzard. View our latest deals online.




www.torquepoint.co.uk


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi all, proud new owner of R35 GTR, have to say great forum.


----------



## KirillG (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi guys!
My name is Kirill, I'm from Far East of Russia (Vladivostok). I'm kinda newbie here although own GTR for 6 years already 
It is 2008 JDM car. In 2017 I've retrofitted it into 2017 style (all parts OEM). I ran Stage2 in a aggressive way (night street racing) and in 2018 the piston rod decided it was enough for it )) Engine has died and was reborn with all new parts apart of the heads (the old ones were alive and received Stage1 porting). Of course, forged rods and pistons. And modern turbos Borg Warner EFR 6758. Gear box was slightly modified, the gears are stock.

The specs are below:
Hybrid turbo kit Linney EFR 6758
Tomei Procam 272 camshafts, 
Stock valves, 
Tomei valve springs, 
Ported Heads (stage 1), 
Diamond pistons,
BC rods,
ID 1300 injectors,
Visconti Fuel Basket with Walbro 450lph, 
Visconti Tuning Fuel Pressure Monitoring Kit (Connected to charge pipe bank 2), , SBD 4″ (102MM) RACE SPEC EXHAUST + MIDPIPE SBD 3.5″ (90MM), 
CAST RACE DOWNPIPES, 
EGR system completely deleted.
Ecutek tuned by Ben Linney.

Gear Box all stock except:
Jack Transmissions pressure sensors (all three), 
Xtreme Motorsport Heavy Duty Circlip Kit, 
Xtreme Motorsport Clutch Baskets, 
Nissan DBA Valvebody TSB Clips, 
Linney HD Rear Transfer Drop Gears.


----------



## Ell1996 (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys new here, got my first r35 last Sunday, Litchfield stage 4.25, got a oil leak on the sump so need a new pan and gasket after that she will get full serviced and new set of tyres! But worth every penny


----------



## Short Paul (Jun 15, 2020)

Mookistar said:


> We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on.
> 
> Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...





Elliot debrett said:


> Hi guys new here, got my first r35 last Sunday, Litchfield stage 4.25, got a oil leak on the sump so need a new pan and gasket after that she will get full serviced and new set of tyres! But worth every penny
> View attachment 261086


Hi, my name is Paul, congrats with your gtr, it looks great. I have just signed in to this forum planning to get a gtr myself in the not to distant future, currently driving a 350z


----------



## GTRHYPE (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Huge petrol head, white 17 plate GTR owner, and also own an R8 V10 Manual (Gen 1 obviously) both amazing cars, leaving the R8 completely stock and low mileage, and looking to make a few upgrades to the GTR this year.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GTRHYPE said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Huge petrol head, white 17 plate GTR owner, and also own an R8 V10 Manual (Gen 1 obviously) both amazing cars, leaving the R8 completely stock and low mileage, and looking to make a few upgrades to the GTR this year.
> 
> View attachment 261897


Very nice motor mate.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## SteveWUK (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi All

Recently purchased a 2017 MY GTR in Katsura Orange and loving it so far, amazing how the car makes me a seem a better driver than I actually am 
Car is completely standard and will remain that way for the time being as I have a years warranty with Nissan and I believe this precludes any mods.
Previously I owned a tuned Merc CLS63 and before that a Jag SV8 (kind of a precursor to the XFR.)

Steve


----------



## SteveWUK (Jul 7, 2020)

Didn't seem to include the image on the OP


----------



## Derualir (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello community. My name is Deniel and I live in London.
My car is 2012 Nissac GTR 3.8 V6


----------



## GTR_LV (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello, My name is eren. from Latvia.
I have '12 Black Edition Stock GTR

I became member to share and learn informations+


----------



## Gallus (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello folks!

Conor here from sunny Scotland. Looking to buy my first GTR but going to studiously sift through the knowledge and experience here to know enough about what to look for and what to buy!

Would be good to hear from other wee mad hairy Scotsers to find out how they fair in the winter on nice gritted roads.

Cheers


----------



## Chipss (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey up, i`m new  

Living on the south coast (near Portsmouth)

Probs going to be buying a GTR very shortly as my old car just died. Looking forward to all the help you lot are going to give me over the coming years (I like to tinker)


----------



## MRP29 (Aug 23, 2020)

Just joined the community so wanted to say hi. Also looking for advice on the best tyres to buy for street use. When I bought the car back in September 2017 I was under the impression that I could only buy Dunlop's but now there seem to be loads of options (or are they maybe the correct size but not suitable for the GT-R for performance reasons?). All advice would be appreciated.


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

MRP29 said:


> Just joined the community so wanted to say hi. Also looking for advice on the best tyres to buy for street use. When I bought the car back in September 2017 I was under the impression that I could only buy Dunlop's but now there seem to be loads of options (or are they maybe the correct size but not suitable for the GT-R for performance reasons?). All advice would be appreciated.


I run Michelin pilot sport 4s at about 2.7bar as recommended by my GTR driving tyre dealer. 

I also carry a bottle of gas to inflate a tyre in an emergency as they are not a run flat tyre. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MRP29 (Aug 23, 2020)

swaussiescott said:


> I run Michelin pilot sport 4s at about 2.7bar as recommended by my GTR driving tyre dealer.
> 
> I also carry a bottle of gas to inflate a tyre in an emergency as they are not a run flat tyre.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Cheers, I might give those a try


----------



## Scattle (Jul 14, 2019)

Just recently picked up my first GTR, after roughly a year of looking!
Got a Pearl White 2015 stage 2 Litchfield.

I got a flight from Heathrow upto Aberdeen and got the car from Nissan Aberdeen and would definitely recommend them if you are looking for a GTR, they had roughly 3/4 others in the showroom, the guys up there are really friendly.

I live just outside London, and my first drive in the car was 11 hours back from Aberdeen only stopping a couple times for Fuel ha!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Sparkyr35 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi 
Newbie here 
Picked up my DBA 6 days ago 
Not new to Nissans though 
Had 4 r33s and 1 r34 in the past before switching over to the Germans. 
Back in the Nissan game for a while now and see where it takes me.
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Qebhp35 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello to all.
After years modifying skyline gtr's and finding there is a limit to the power you can put down on the road(nearly 900bhp) the wife and a decided to sell the r33gtr and move on to other things. This lasted about 3 weeks!! As a good friend with a Japanese parts/import business in Devon offered us a 35gtr he was doing a deal on if we were interested. So without seeing or test driving the car we agreed to buy. I know it sounds mad but he is a good friend and we trust his judgement and honesty with everything that he told us about the car.
Had it for a few weeks now and love every minute driving it. So different than the 33 in every way. 
Ian


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello Everyone.

I had a GTR a few years back it was a 2016 one. I bought this one yesterday. Its a 2009 but with Litchfield Stage 4.25 mods and 30k+ mileage. Liking the small LED's either side of the plate. Should be picking her up on Monday. Looking forward to experiencing the power. My last
car before this was a Jag F Type R, which was nice.


----------



## Tel19 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi, another newbie here!!
Just picked up a 2013 grey gtr, nice low mileage, possibly a forum users old car, I believe its litchfield stage 2
VR56GTR.


----------



## Its-Josh (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi All, 

Newbie here still waiting for my R32 to land in the UK, just in time for the crappy winter weather.. 
First time jap import owner! Living in Wales 🤘


----------



## daveck78 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello everyone. David here. Just collected my first GT-R yesterday. Absolutely in love with it. 200 miles into the run-in. Then it's showtime.


----------



## DRadmall (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi all, I'm currently looking for a GTR. Have sold my e92 M3 and looking forward to getting one of these soon


----------



## Lenlec (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi all. New to the gtr world. Always loved them. I’m 50 this Xmas. So have decided to take the plunge and get a brand new one ordered. In grey or orange. Not decided yet. Can’t wait 
cheers andy.


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

Lenlec said:


> Hi all. New to the gtr world. Always loved them. I’m 50 this Xmas. So have decided to take the plunge and get a brand new one ordered. In grey or orange. Not decided yet. Can’t wait
> cheers andy.


Orange for the win.. You will never stand and stare at a grey car in the sun thinking how awesome the colour is 



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi all,

Been lurking here for a while, finally got myself an R35 GTR and I’m over the moon with it.

I have come from a long list of cars including lots of Audi RS’s, AMG Merc’s and a M5 F10. In my earlier days I had many jap cars like EVO’s, pulsar GTI-R, MR2 turbo, daihatsu charade gtti etc.

So here is my GTR.










All the best guys/gals.

Stay safe and well.

Andy


----------



## W11xxl (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi guys im new here 1st time owning a gtr only had it 2 months it’s all ready been to Litchfield for a stage 4.25 with one off there 102 exhaust system


----------



## A.Wilbs30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Guys,
Just joined the forum to hopefully help me with the ownership of my new GTR. If things go to plan I’ll be the proud owner of a 2015 65plate GTR KR650. If anyone in the community knows of anything I need to look out for or has any general hints/tips please message me. 
thank you in advance


----------



## Stanley69 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi guys and girls 

Newbie here, got my 2019(69) black gtr back in July some interesting reads on this forum so thought it was best to join 👍

Cars booked in for first service at Litchfield and stage 2 next week.

Look forward to some meets and get-togethers hopefully soon.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi all,

This is my first post on here.

I yesterday put a deposit down on this 2013 Litchfield Stage 2 GTR with 31k on the clock










Those of you that keep a keen eye on Auto Trader may have seen this pop up for sale at a BMW dealership in Swansea. 

After a little negotiation we struck a deal that included 18 months dealer warranty for piece of mind. It’s going in to have the front bumper sprayed to clear stone chips & the wheels refurbished. It will also be serviced, rear brakes done & will have 12 months MOT on it. I’ve not seen or driven the thing & it will be delivered in January. Obviously buying blind I have the option to reject it if it’s not right, but I’m hoping that won’t be the case.

First plans are a full stage 2 detail & ceramic coat. May go front end ppf but I’ll discuss that with the detailer in the new year. Lucky enough to have Freshlayers right on my doorstep & they’ll look after me. 

A little background on how I got to this car, which has always been a bucket list car of mine to have. My other half booked me on track day to drive one a couple of years back & I think I was always going to end up with one.

A month ago I sold my R53 track car that I’ve built over the past 12 years










This car has seen multiple tracks around the UK & has also been the cover car for Performance Mini & a promo car for BC Racing. 

On Sunday the next car to leave the house was my EST tuned A45 AMG










Owned this since December 2016 at which point I also set up the A45 AMG Owners Club which is doing pretty well with its own forum (www.a45club.co.uk), Facebook page & Instagram that amazingly has 35k followers. Thankfully with admins I’m able to let them run themselves.

Last time I owned a Jap car was a 1995 Scooby that I owned from 2000 to 2006. I always remember the Jap community being a great bunch & still have many great friends from way back then.

Looking forward to being part of the GTR community, getting to some meets etc... when the country gets back to some sense of normality.

If any of you are on Instagram please drop my new car account a follow at @m6_ffa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveck78 (Oct 1, 2020)

MRP29 said:


> Just joined the community so wanted to say hi. Also looking for advice on the best tyres to buy for street use. When I bought the car back in September 2017 I was under the impression that I could only buy Dunlop's but now there seem to be loads of options (or are they maybe the correct size but not suitable for the GT-R for performance reasons?). All advice would be appreciated.


I just had Litchfield replace the Dunlops that came on my 70-plate GT-R which I bought in September. I got the car from the showroom so it was already fitted. The Dunlops were an absolute nightmare in the wet. With the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S fitted it's a new car !! Went for a long drive yesterday afternoon - did the A417 - M4 - M5 "triangle". It was chucking it down and lots of standing water. Didn't flinch at all. Am so happy. I've kept the Dunlop's as they only had 2k on them and will maybe chuck them back on in the summer for a track day ... either that or I'll grow spuds in them


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

daveck78 said:


> I just had Litchfield replace the Dunlops that came on my 70-plate GT-R which I bought in September. I got the car from the showroom so it was already fitted. The Dunlops were an absolute nightmare in the wet. With the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S fitted it's a new car !! Went for a long drive yesterday afternoon - did the A417 - M4 - M5 "triangle". It was chucking it down and lots of standing water. Didn't flinch at all. Am so happy. I've kept the Dunlop's as they only had 2k on them and will maybe chuck them back on in the summer for a track day ... either that or I'll grow spuds in them


I had Dunlop’s on my AMG & they were shocking. The grip in the dry was okay but I found the side walls to be to soft & they wore out way to fast. Michelin Pilot Sport 4S is the tyre to have although I’ve heard good things about the Goodyear Eagle F1 Supersports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi_ck (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello, I am new here. My name is Robi. I come from Croatia and own a pearl white 2009 Gtr, previously owned a bugeye Impreza Wrx with Sti conversion and a 2.1 forged stroker engine. 
Best regards from Croatia









Poslano sa mog SM-G975F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 27, 2021)

We wish to gain the thoughts of forum users with regards to any EBC Brakes products you have used. Whether the feedback is positive or negative, We want to hear from you.... No sales or advertising in the forums, just assistance.


----------



## somerandomguy (Feb 17, 2021)

I am slowly, turning my R32 into an R34, if get some tips, send them to me, and I am new here


----------



## Gibbo GTR (Feb 20, 2021)

Good afternoon to you all,
thanks to Snuffy I found the proper place to introduce myself .
I am a proud owner of a GTR 2010 Black Edition which I have owned for nearly five years now.
I have been looking and reading this forum for a while and today I decided to register in order to be part of this great community.
I am here to learn and share If I may.
Thanks.👍🏼


----------



## Mr_Frosty (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi new here and new to GTR ownership.

Just picked up a MY17 Prestige in Grey with Red interior. Tuned to 4.25 by Litchfield with Miltek exhaust and Nismo gearbox software making 671.5 bhp and 633.6 lbf.ft. Alcon discs C-S Pro pads front brakes 265/35R20 Front 305/30R20 Rear Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tyres
Also just been for it's 4th service at Litchfield and told it's in immaculate condition

I'm based near York and I'd always be up to go to meets/drives out




































Thanks for looking. Hope to see you out on the roads 🏁


----------



## Toffee (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all, been a Subaru guy since 2004.... just ordered a new Bayside blue Prestige GTR... told about 14 weeks delivery so hopin early June delivery.... planin on lowering, wheel spaces, alcantera steering wheel, carbon lip on spoiler, possibly stage 4.5 with fmic..... cant wait 😁


----------



## #26Adm (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi all, I joined the forum a few days ago and am based in Northern Ireland. Unfortunately I do not “yet” own a GTR but it was research that brought me here. 

I hope to purchase a used (but loved) R35 GTR in the future preferably DBA model if the numbers stack up for me, until then I will be doing my homework on this forum so I know when the right one becomes available.


----------



## worm#21 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have been the happy owner of Godzilla for 3 years, best regards from Poland


----------



## lynx911 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi there everyone, im m from thailand

just got my track edition car this year

will be around more often from now on


----------



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

hi all
been lurking around for a while researching great information here thanks all!
currently saving for a gtr hoping to own one in the future !! from the republic ire


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

lynx911 said:


> Hi there everyone, im m from thailand
> 
> just got my track edition car this year
> 
> will be around more often from now on


Swasdee / sabai dee mai krup?

Did you import to LOS, or buy locally?

This is something I will have to deal with myself, in the next couple of years...

Looking at retirement visa, and am of the understanding if you've owned a car a specific amount of years, and can prove it, you can import to LOS sans their crazy taxes.

All I keep there at the moment is a 'Mugen' Honda Jazz and PCX150, bought new / locally. Kinda shit really, but looks the part.

Where art thou? Phuket for me.. but UK till they drop the 15 days quarantine...

Regards.


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi all my name is duane hope to be joining the R35 group this year i think its that time i bite the bullet and trade in what i got and go for it so putting some feelers out there.


----------



## NielsK (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi guys. I am from Holland and planning on buying a R35 somewhere next year as a weekender, not a daily. I am hoping to learn as much as there is to know about the car to bring a lot of knowledge to the table when the time is right. Cheers guys.


----------



## Vladone1 (May 2, 2021)

Hey,
I'm Vlad, from Romania. Just bought a GT-R R35 (2014) around 3 weeks ago. Glad I found this place. Unfortunately for me, the car had a bad wheel bearing (I think) which broke on me a few days ago and it might have messed with a few other systems. Been looking for a place where I could find some answers before I take it to the dealership, AAAAND after it will be fixed, I'll be wanting to accessorize and learn more about the GT-R along with you all!


----------



## Justone More-Car (May 4, 2021)

Hello all, thanks for letting me join your forum.

I am not an owner as yet, I'm looking to buy once I've got enough experience with GTR's not to waste my cash or time.


----------



## the BossHogg (May 13, 2021)

Hi people,

Mark here from Edinburgh, just joined as I plan to buy a GT-R after summer as a new toy.
Looking to replace our 2014 Golf GT TDi daily with an R35.
The wife and I only do 2-300 hundred miles a month so should be fine for us.
Just getting the finances sorted out and will be in a good position to hopefully afford a 2012 onwards model.
I'll spend the time between now and then educating myself on the do's and don's and the quirks on owning and running these machines.
If anyone has a GT-R and is near Edinburgh, I'd love to meet up and have a chat about ownership.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## MrFleurs (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi all, at long last I am now the owner of a new MY21 Recaro! Was planning on purchasing early last year, just about to do a deal before lockdown came but all dealers closed and I put it on the back burner!
Managed to find this one about a month or so ago which was in transit from the factory! Did the deal over the phone and picked it up yesterday. To say I am pleased is a massive understatement and I am looking forward to lots of time behind the wheel!
Andy


----------



## HazBeen (Jun 4, 2021)

Picked up my 2018 GTR yesterday ... this has replaced the family SUV which is now surplus to requirements. 140 miles in and getting to know it a bit better with lots of learning to go


----------



## reubenoni (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello everyone.
Mine is a Y09 which I've had for 5 years. So far so good. I live in Ely, Cambridgeshire. Before the lockdown I took my car to Kaiser in Kent for servicing. I'm happy with Kaiser but is there any r35 expert in Cambridgeshire at all to save me 2 hours' drive and overnight stays at hotels? 
Really appreciate you all.


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello everyone. I just bought an R35. 2014 Black Premium edition Stage 4.25 AutoTorque. I owned a subaru Hawkeye and an EVO7 before but this is a diferent beast. Tried to get in touch with Autotorque for the map configurations but no luck yet. If anyone knows what each map does I would really appreciate. The car runs 672bhp with 764Nm torque. it has 26.000miles and looks like new in and out, also drives amazing (been in some GTR's before I found this and can't compare). I'm located in Windsor(Berkshire)


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi guys, I am new to the group. I have just ordered my very first GTR. I have went for a red recaro edition. Itd my dream car and the time has came to take the plunge. Get arrives in December where I ordered it from Dale in Aberdeen nissan. Came from a m2 which was a brilliant car but I am expecting a big jump to the gtr. Can't wait to get to know all u guys and see what cool stuff use own. Thanks stephen


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Stephen, did you just order from Dale just now, or a few months back?


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Stephen, did you just order from Dale just now, or a few months back?


I ordered about 6 weeks ago man. What about yourself


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It would have been earlyish May so three two ago now. You must have snagged one of the last build slots Dale had available.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah mondie a think a did 😁. Think am lucky to be getting one tbh. Do u have a date for car. Or were u just told Nov December man.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The latest is the car will be built in Oct and delivered in December. I am in no particular rush, I just want to see something from Nissan that gives me confidence that it's really happening.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah defo. A think u will be sound man. How much money have u put down so far to get it through the build slot.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Just £2k.


----------



## Mckinnonste (Jul 10, 2021)

Same man 👌


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

reubenoni said:


> Hello everyone.
> Mine is a Y09 which I've had for 5 years. So far so good. I live in Ely, Cambridgeshire. Before the lockdown I took my car to Kaiser in Kent for servicing. I'm happy with Kaiser but is there any r35 expert in Cambridgeshire at all to save me 2 hours' drive and overnight stays at hotels?
> Really appreciate you all.


if you need anything please let me know. got a garage in Peterborough. obviously won a gtr and work on it ourselves.


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

Btw I am new here toogreat to have a place like this. Are there any dedicated GTR meets at all?
Mine is a 09 kuro black gtr with circa 40k on the clock. Just did seletor fork and fitted clips plis tsb clips too.
Always had and worked on fast (ish) cars. Had an itch for a GTR and i must say, even if i sell ill just get a newer model.

regards,

Bart


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Lots of meets also look to join the facebook group 'GTR Cartel' for meets, events, etc


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

Ohh thank you very much for the info


----------



## victorgarage (Jun 10, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on.
> 
> Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks God finally i got my account verified. 
Hey heloo guys. 
I am looking forward to hear and learn from you guys who more expert on GTR35 

Mine is 12 EDM AT 
Specs 
HKS 4.3 Crate 
Stage 3+ Crate Trans Build by Jacks
DSS shafts 
HKS BOV 
HKS Twin Pump
FIC 1000 

Will be GT1000+ next and all the coolers and intake 

But i need to master Cobb Acces Tuner first. 
Anyone here please advice and guide me .. do not bully me please..


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

lol welcome. Your car sounds like a beast!!
Get some photos up where you from, etc?


----------



## victorgarage (Jun 10, 2019)

Reano said:


> lol welcome. Your car sounds like a beast!!
> Get some photos up where you from, etc?


Indonesia sir 
here are the old pictures,, new one has not yet taken picture


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Just bought this 2011 middlehurst nismo edition stage 4.25. absolutely fantastic cars .


----------



## Cynic (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi there, another newbie here... Just took delivery of my 2021 Recaro yesterday afternoon.


----------



## victorgarage (Jun 10, 2019)

Cynic said:


> Hi there, another newbie here... Just took delivery of my 2021 Recaro yesterday afternoon.
> View attachment 269236


Nice colour bro


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

looking good and welcome


----------



## NoSaint (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m a pre-newbie as I’m mid GTR hunt right now. I’m a former 350z and 370z owner and after a while owning boring cars I’m bouncing back in style. When I watched top gear as a teenager I didn’t really think I’d ever be able to afford one but here I am aged 30 ready to take the plunge!

Looking forward to getting back to cars n coffee and driving days, see y’all around!


----------



## malc (May 10, 2021)

NoSaint said:


> Hi everyone, I’m a pre-newbie as I’m mid GTR hunt right now. I’m a former 350z and 370z owner and after a while owning boring cars I’m bouncing back in style. When I watched top gear as a teenager I didn’t really think I’d ever be able to afford one but here I am aged 30 ready to take the plunge!
> 
> Looking forward to getting back to cars n coffee and driving days, see y’all around!


good luck with the search buddy !


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi all, 

Back in a GTR after 5 years. Forgot how well these things cover ground! Will be off to Litchfield soon for a health check as they were the last specialists to work on the car.

Glad to be back! 😄


----------



## NormBobR (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi 

Recently bought a MY11 GTR in great condition, with HKS superior Spec R exhaust and a Cobb access port, tuned by HKS in Tokyo. Apart from that the car is basically standard. Drives and sounds amazing. 

I’m from the U.K. originally but currently living in Japan. The forum is a really fantastic resource, nice to meet you all. Let me know if you need any info on Japan. 

Cheers Norm


----------



## Daveging (Nov 27, 2021)

Mookistar said:


> We've never had a dedicated Newbie forum, but it might be nice to have a thread for the new guys to say "Hi" on.
> 
> Perhaps tell us a bit about you and your car. And don't forget to start your Garage in the link above. You might find it takes a while for some features (images) to become active, but it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Him


----------



## Daveging (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello there guys just sold my evo on the MLR had three loved every one time for a GTR on the look out will need to research and bash your ears for a while tho


----------



## EthanHD (Dec 9, 2021)

Hey, from the Lincolnshire area, just bought my first R35, wanted one since I was a 12 year old lad when they were first released, a few years later I've got one sat on the drive!


----------



## malc (May 10, 2021)

EthanHD said:


> Hey, from the Lincolnshire area, just bought my first R35, wanted one since I was a 12 year old lad when they were first released, a few years later I've got one sat on the drive!
> 
> View attachment 271023


Congrats pal!! worth the wait i bet  I'm not far from you , giz a tinkle if you want to go out for a spin and make some noise haha


----------



## EthanHD (Dec 9, 2021)

malc said:


> Congrats pal!! worth the wait i bet  I'm not far from you , giz a tinkle if you want to go out for a spin and make some noise haha


Thanks mate! Certainly was - coming from a 723bhp F80 M3 I wasn't sure, but I'm glad I made the jump!

Seems Lincolnshire is the hotspot! My mates had 2 GTR's now, then there's a guy that literally lives 2 minutes away with a gorgeous Nismo, see it every day on the way to work!

Pretty sure it helped push me to buy one


----------



## GTR.Jack (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Recently bought my first GTR, absolutely loving it. Always been a dream to get to drive one let alone own one! I’m based in Scotland, and will appreciate any and all advice regarding modifications and maintenance


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Car looks great 👍 and the landscape's not bad either! Enjoy. My advice would be to always use the best fuel you can get, always let the car warm up to 70+ temps for engine and gearbox, keep the drain channels clear in the boot (otherwise water can collect near the boot gas struts and cause issues) and basically enjoy driving it as much as you can (general consensus seems to be they don't like sitting idle, can get issues e.g ABS).


----------



## GTR.Jack (Dec 19, 2021)

SKNAM said:


> Car looks great 👍 and the landscape's not bad either! Enjoy. My advice would be to always use the best fuel you can get, always let the car warm up to 70+ temps for engine and gearbox, keep the drain channels clear in the boot (otherwise water can collect near the boot gas struts and cause issues) and basically enjoy driving it as much as you can (general consensus seems to be they don't like sitting idle, can get issues e.g ABS).


Thanks for the info, really appreciate it! I’ll do all those things, especially the enjoying the driving bit


----------



## lord parrish (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi all, I am new to the GTR scene and awaiting the delivery of my new toy on the 4th jan so will be trawling and asking silly questions soon enough.


----------



## Hanon (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

newbie here, 😊 needing loads advice and help from all of you, so please be nice 😊.

Just wanted to ask if anyone has any experience with the following dealership, Riviera automotive and APTCars?

Im looking to purchase a 2020 GTR, and only managed to find a handful of them around. 

I’ve been emailing them both back and forth, and going to view the one at APT on Thursday, but I’m in a bit of a dilemma …. I don’t like black cars 🙃🙃🙃 but it’s low mileage and not as far for me to travel (I live in outer london) and I could possibly do a wrap or a colour change in the future.

The one at Riviera is my preferred colour (although red is my first choice)
But higher mileage (double the one from APT) slightly more expensive and 4hours trip.

Also, has the GTR being discontinued? I called up a few Nissan dealers and it’s impossible to order one they never said it’s discontinued just a stock issue due to covid. Does anyone know?

Many thanks in advance.











*2020 Nissan Gt-R Recaro £84,997*
2020 Nissan Gt-R Recaro, Semi Auto, In Black..







www.atpcars.co.uk









*2020 Nissan Gt-R Recaro £87,990*
2020 Nissan Gt-R Recaro, Semi Auto, In Blue. Bayside Blue-20's-Bose.







www.rivieraautomotive.co.uk


----------



## Terry67gtr (Jun 27, 2020)

Brought my GTR 35 from ATP and have it serviced there too.
Great to deal with and Chris will look after you with no pressure to buy what so ever.

The guys in the garage are very knowledgeable (gone out of their way a number of times to help) and always busy which is a good thing and I wouldn’t hesitate to use them again.
.


----------



## Hanon (11 mo ago)

Terry67gtr said:


> Brought my GTR 35 from ATP and have it serviced there too.
> Great to deal with and Chris will look after you with no pressure to buy what so ever.
> 
> The guys in the garage are very knowledgeable (gone out of their way a number of times to help) and always busy which is a good thing and I wouldn’t hesitate to use them again.
> .


I’ve been emailing Chris, but judging by his replies, doesn’t seem very helpful…..


----------



## Terry67gtr (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m very surprised by that, but if you’re going to have a look Thursday you may be happier face to face.
Good luck with your search (is the blue one they have out of your price bracket?)


----------



## Hanon (11 mo ago)

Terry67gtr said:


> I’m very surprised by that, but if you’re going to have a look Thursday you may be happier face to face.
> Good luck with your search (is the blue one they have out of your price bracket?)


no, I originally enquire about the bayside blue, and the reply I got was …. “This is a stock required advert” so, in short, they don’t have the bayside blue in stock… must be sourcing it for a client of theirs….
Btw that was the first email reply I got from them, word for word.


----------



## Hanon (11 mo ago)

Has anyone had any experience with the below:









Nissan GT-R for sale in Derbyshire | Proctor Cars


Nissan GT-R, Petrol, Semi-Automatic, 7,349 Miles, White at Proctor Cars for £84,690




www.proctorcars.co.uk





Im desperately looking for a 2019>GTR, literally needles in a haystack.

needs advice, thanks in advance


----------



## Concept74 (11 mo ago)

Having been told years ago, I am talking about 20 years ago or so, to try Jap cars as I was wasting my time and money with VW's as they were slow and not very tuneable, here I am.

Collecting a 2016 GTR Recaro Edition on Wednesday, relatively standard car, which is what I had to have for my own peace of mind.


----------



## Tunnelmeister (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, another Newbie here.
Having just purchased my first GTR35 no doubt I will have some questions before long. Once I get past the 'Quick Start Guide' and into the main Owners Manual that is.🤔 I'm in Lancashire and car was recently serviced by ACSpeedtech before collection, who also seem to be a goto source of help and advice.🙂
I'll get back to reading the forums now and hope to see you over there soon.👍 Thanks, Steve.


----------



## bk201 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

GTR noob here. I've had a couple of saloons from German cars (BMW ugggh), Brit cars (Jag XF) and Japanese (Lexus IS250) - really excited to be picking up a performance sports car at the end of the month - its currently having a wrap removed.

I will be upfront - I will be picking all of your brains about all sorts of things about my GTR.

Speak to you all soon.


----------



## TootXB (9 mo ago)

Hi. 

I'm in the Hampshire area. I'm new to the forum (pretty obvious I guess) but picked up my R35 in July 2019 upgrading from a 2014 Nissan 370Z Nismo. Its my second car, not my daily so I mostly have it for fun/track driving.

I don't know how much I'll be in here but I have no car loving friends so I want to try and use this to find people I can actually interact with about cars


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

Hi all, 2009 owner here. Had it about a year, but only just registered on the forum, it was my Dad’s since nearly new and I always said if he was going to get rid then to let me know first.

Absolutely love the car, had a few wear and tear bits to do and cooked the brakes on a track day, but all well worth the money. It’s not quite my daily but used several times a week.

Just come back from a trip around Europe with 9 fast (and much newer) cars, I was the only GTR and considering it’s 13 years old and the cheapest car there, it was as good as any. Had a fair few “I wasn’t a fan of the GTR but having seen that all week, I’m impressed”.

My plan as far as mods is to tidy up the exterior (going to 4src in Warrington at some point this week if anybody has any advice/reviews) and then KW coilovers and big brake kit. It’s already stage 4.25 and that’s enough for me… for now anyway.


----------



## Haris (7 mo ago)

Hello All,

Had the MY15 GT-R for a few months now.
Bought in March 2022 from the dealership. The previous owner is a member on here. (I think he knows 😄). Im in the Lancashire area and still quite new to the car and settling in.

I've not really had any performance or sports cars in the past. Just waited it out for a few years and went for the dream car. Also i would of struggled for insurance too.

The car is fantasitc and as you all know, its very fast. My car is completely stock with just the addition of a Milltek Y-Pipe.

Not a GT-R whizz kid but i'm happy to help if anyone has any questions. Here's some shots of the car.

Thanks, Haris.


----------



## Haris (7 mo ago)

Tunnelmeister said:


> Hi everyone, another Newbie here.
> Having just purchased my first GTR35 no doubt I will have some questions before long. Once I get past the 'Quick Start Guide' and into the main Owners Manual that is.🤔 I'm in Lancashire and car was recently serviced by ACSpeedtech before collection, who also seem to be a goto source of help and advice.🙂
> I'll get back to reading the forums now and hope to see you over there soon.👍 Thanks, Steve.


How are you finding the car after a few months?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

BR02 said:


> Hi all, 2009 owner here. Had it about a year, but only just registered on the forum, it was my Dad’s since nearly new and I always said if he was going to get rid then to let me know first.
> 
> Absolutely love the car, had a few wear and tear bits to do and cooked the brakes on a track day, but all well worth the money. It’s not quite my daily but used several times a week.
> 
> ...


Great upgrades you have chose, if you go for the v3 coilovers ask that the rear coilovers have the long extension adjusters done to your parcel shelf that way you can adjust them from inside the car. I have a build called hulkpanther in the projects R35 section. You can see how I had it done. Only others I would add at this level is beefier anti roll bars and road handling kit.


----------



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

Hello all!!!!

Finally, got myself a 2020 GTR Recaro, picking it up on Saturday.
Always been a fan and wanted one even since it came out, and now I finally own one!!!

Any advice, suggestions and comments are welcome.

But my first question to you all is, how many of you have PPF or wrap your car, and is the wrapping the car same protection as PPF?

the car is grey and I want to keep it that colour, was thinking of getting it PPF or Solid grey wrap… anyway advice? Or picture?

will post mine up in a few days.

thanks all


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

PPF is a must on those while they pick up everything on motorway so your front bumper will be hit but little stones etc. The wrap on other hand is personal decision


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Before and after, Remember I still have the blue. I had a wrap and also ceramic coating on the wrap. Was cheaper but protects as well. Went with 3M wrap

see my build project for a couple of pictures. I have some more somewhere









MY17 R35 Project HulkPanther (last full Petrol)


It looks nice and clean under there😀👍 Am I right in thinking mad engineering now sell the oil inspection cover so you don’t have to cut up the std Nissan one to use with there sump?




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

dominicus said:


> PPF is a must on those while they pick up everything on motorway so your front bumper will be hit but little stones etc. The wrap on other hand is personal decision


any recommendations which company? In London?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Not for London


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Urikov4 said:


> any recommendations which company? In London?


Polimax Motorsports-maybe 
I personally would ask Big Bear Customs if they can do it or recommend someone but only because I have tiny bit of history of the cars with them so would be leaning towards this option


----------



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

dominicus said:


> Polimax Motorsports-maybe
> I personally would ask Big Bear Customs if they can do it or recommend someone but only because I have tiny bit of history of the cars with them so would be leaning towards this option


thanks, I’ll look in to that.

a colleague of mine recommended Yiannimize, has anyone has their car wrap from them?


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

They have reputation (Yiannii) but don't have firs hand experience.....they seams that they know what they are doing. I would give them a cal an set up appointment to visit them ,read reviews beforehand, do some research etc


----------



## ASG (5 mo ago)

Just purchased a Nissan GTR R35, Category B salvage vehicle. I remember driving these when they first came into the UK, as Japanese Imports. Great car, shame to see one having taken a side impact and an even greater shame that insurance companies seem so keen on writing cars off for such little damage.


----------



## GT'Rich (5 mo ago)

Hi all.

After many years of dreaming about owning a GTR the dream became a reality today. I pick up my 2018 r35 Recaro in Gun Metal Grey with just 10k miles next Saturday. I'll be sure to post some pics in the garage and look forward to chatting with many of you elite owners!

Bit about me, I love my cars and have had a Honda DC5, Mazda RX7 (the proper RX) and more recently an RS3. At the other end of the petrol head spectrum I'm a Land Rover nut with a few old and new Land Rovers (again proper ones).

All the best
Rich.


----------



## ASG (5 mo ago)

GT'Rich said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After many years of dreaming about owning a GTR the dream became a reality today. I pick up my 2018 r35 Recaro in Gun Metal Grey with just 10k miles next Saturday. I'll be sure to post some pics in the garage and look forward to chatting with many of you elite owners!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## GT'Rich (5 mo ago)

Hi all,

Just thought I post a few pics of my new GTR that I picked up yesterday...no the dog will not be going in it!


----------



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

GT'Rich said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I post a few pics of my new GTR that I picked up yesterday...no the dog will not be going in it!
> 
> ...


your spoiler an aftermarket one?


----------



## GT'Rich (5 mo ago)

Urikov4 said:


> your spoiler an aftermarket one?








Litchfield GT-R LM20 Dry Carbon Rear Spoiler Extension | Litchfield Motors







www.litchfieldmotors.com


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

GT'Rich said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I post a few pics of my new GTR that I picked up yesterday...no the dog will not be going in it!
> 
> ...


How are you finding it now you're a month down the line?


----------



## alanalbert.am (3 mo ago)

Hi I'm new to this so not sure what I'm doing. I purchased a GTR 2 years ago for £34.000. I found out it had been standing in water for over 6 months and it needed new tyres. I found someone to refurbish the underneath which took a year to complete at £14000 and tyres for £500. Just lately, I was parking it up when the engine light came on and after parking, and turning off, it would not start,it was completely dead, and a small orange light with a picture of a key in it. all advice recons it is the push button worm drive orthe steering safety lock. I have been told this is a recall issue, but Nissan are saying it isn't. Everyone is saying there is no recall for my gtr, but everyone is saying it is. Mine is a 2010 model. Can anyone advise and help me?


----------



## bzh kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

I joined the forum a while back when I purchased my R32GTR but never posted before . I recently got a 2010 GTR and retired my Silvia from it's daily duty!.


----------



## xandertom (11 mo ago)

Hi there, xander from the Netherlands. I have a GTR from 2009 with 1450 hp, Mad Sweden intake, full set linney gear box, HKS OIL cooler etcetera.


----------



## whitegtrrr (1 mo ago)

Hi,

Newbie from Leicestershire, recently bought a 2017 GTR in white with just 8,000 miles. Absolutely over the moon with it and looking forward to next years japfest/tunerfest car shows


----------

